# U.S. Navy Picture Thread



## Solomon2

Strait of Malacca, October 8, 2010
Lighting flashes as the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72) transits the Straight of Malacca. Abraham Lincoln is underway on a scheduled deployment to the U.S. 7th and U.S. 5th Fleet areas of responsibility. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Colby K. Neal (Released) 101008-N-4856N-012

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Super Falcon

solomon 2 awsome work for this amazing pic which we never seen in my life thanx


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Most powerful country on earth! Post more pics. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

101007-N-9818V-273 WASHINGTON (Oct. 7, 2010) Vice Chief of Naval Operations (VCNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert introduces Explosive Ordnance Disposal 2nd Class Kenton Stacy as the USO Sailor of the Year at the 2010 USO Gala. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jennifer A. Villalovos/Released)

Stacy


> participated in more than 50 combat missions while deployed to Afghanistan. He destroyed improvised bombs, trained Afghan forces and U.S. Special Forces members on route-clearing techniques, and helped ensure the zero-casualty rate in the province where he worked."
> 
> Stacy, the Navy EOD tech, said the award was a credit to explosive ordnance professionals throughout the military.
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s a great reflection on the leaders that have trained me and taught me,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Hopefully it shines a light on the EOD community and what we do for the bigger picture.&#8221;
> 
> Attending the gala, he said, was &#8220;overwhelming.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;I&#8217;m not really used to all the glamour,&#8221; Stacy said.


link


----------



## INDIAN007

*YA .....surely US is most powerful country in the world.....ADVANCED military tech....ECONOMY....but in coming years u never know>?*

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------




Solomon2 said:


> Strait of Malacca, October 8, 2010
> Lighting flashes as the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72) transits the Straight of Malacca. Abraham Lincoln is underway on a scheduled deployment to the U.S. 7th and U.S. 5th Fleet areas of responsibility. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Colby K. Neal (Released) 101008-N-4856N-012



*superb pic man*


----------



## Solomon2

Description: A Buddhist monk from the Wat Jitapawan Temple blesses the bridge of the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73)

101006-N-7103C-099 LEAM CHABANG, Thailand (Oct. 6, 2010) A Buddhist monk from the Wat Jitapawan Temple blesses the bridge of the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73) during a tour of the ship. George Washington is on a port visit in Thailand as an opportunity to strengthen ties with the partner nation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class David A. Cox/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## INDIAN007

*WAT i love about US navy is their AIRCRAFT CARRIERS......they hav sumthng lyk 11 i guess*


----------



## Solomon2

100419-N-7090S-041 WASHINGTON (April 19, 2010) Lt. Cmdr. Abuhena M. Saifulislam, one of four Muslim chaplains in the Navy, conducts a prayer session with military and civilian personnel in the Washington Navy Yard Chapel, Washington, D.C. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jhi L. Scott/Released) 

Truman Sailors Celebrate Ramadan

Story Number: NNS100910-11 Release Date: 9/10/2010

*By Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonnie Hobby, USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75) Public Affairs*

USS HARRY S. TRUMAN (CVN 75), At Sea (NNS) -- Nine Muslim crew members on board USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75), currently deployed to the 5th Fleet Area of Operations (AOO), ended a month-long fast during the Muslim holy month of Ramadan Sept. 9.

To fulfill one of the five pillars of Islam, Muslim crew members must abstain from consuming any form of sustenance from dawn until dusk while observing Ramadan.

"We fast for 29 or 30 consecutive days, depending on the sighting of the new moon," said Aviation Boatswain's Mate [Handling] 1st Class (AW) Abdoulie Jallow, the Muslim lay leader aboard Truman. "Fasting is a form of Ibadah, which means worship and obedience of Allah. It gives us a greater spiritual understanding and rejuvenates our faith by showing us virtues of compassion for the poor and the needy."

The Department of the Navy's policy under SECNAVINST 1730.8B states that Sailors and Marines have the right to practice any religion as long as it does not have an adverse impact on the command's health, safety or mission-readiness.

"Whatever a person's religious background, the Navy's policy is to accommodate that person's religious needs," said Cmdr. Jerome Hinson, Truman's command chaplain. "We are able to arrange meals for them before sunrise and after sunset. Depending on their work schedules, we accommodate their needs as much as we can."

Truman's Muslim community is very grateful that they are able to freely attend prayer services, as well as honor Ramadan on board.

"When I was in elementary school, my teachers told me that Americans have a freedom of religion," said Electronics Technician 3rd Class Eli Conroe, a Muslim Sailor who works in Combat Systems. "I believe it's also our right as human beings. When I joined the Navy and knew they supported every religion, it gave me a greater sense of pride to be able to serve my country."

The Muslim culture celebrates the end of Ramadan with a feast called Eid-Ul-Fitr. The Muslim Sailors who observed Ramadan aboard Truman got together to celebrate Eid during the ship's port visit to Jebel Ali, U.A.E.

"It's a great experience to be able to practice my religion here," said Aviation Ordnanceman 2nd Class (AW) Jason Jenkins, a Muslim Sailor from Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 32. "It really shows the commitment the Navy has in allowing us to practice our faith and that we are supported by everybody."

While Jallow was stationed aboard the USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71), he was able to go on a joint-service training mission to Mecca to fulfill Hajj, another Pillar of Islam. As a trainee in the Islamic traditions and faith, Jallow was humbled and honored that his career as a Sailor enabled him to fulfill a major part of his religion.

"Islam is my way of life, just as much as the Navy is," Jallow said. "The fact that we can practice our religion freely and serve our nation at the same time speaks volumes about our nation's policy on religious tolerance. From the entire upper chain of command to the most junior enlistee to the cooks providing us with food during Ramadaneveryone has supported us 100 percent."

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Solomon2

101001-N-2013O-056 PACIFIC OCEAN (Oct. 1, 2010) Cmdr. Thomas Bush, center, explains the purpose of a radar console to Lt. Col. Vuong Le Trac of the Vietnamese armed forces during a distinguished visitors tour on the bridge of the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73). 

Members of the U.S., Japanese, *Indian*, Singaporean, *Pakistani*, *and Vietnamese* armed forces toured the ship as a means of strengthening relations with regional partners. George Washington, the Navy's only permanently forward-deployed aircraft carrier, is underway helping to ensure security and stability in the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Charles Oki/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

100928-N-4281P-139 PACIFIC OCEAN (Sept. 28, 2010) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88) conduct an operational tomahawk missile launch while underway in a training area off the coast of California. The launch tested the proficiency of the crew as well as the missile's ability to track and destroy targets well over the horizon. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Woody Paschall/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

101005-N-2055M-357 SAN DIEGO (Oct. 5, 2010) Navy volunteers are framed between the prosthetic legs of a Paralympic Military Sports Camp participant at Balboa Naval Medical Center. Paralympic Military Sports Camps are multi-day events to introduce veterans and military personnel with physical injuries to a variety of summer and winter sport opportunities. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Travis K. Mendoza/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

101002-N-7981E-100 SAN DIEGO (Oct. 2, 2010) F/A-18C Hornets assigned to the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, perform during the Marine Corps Air Station Miramar 2010 Air Show. The air show, held October 1-3, was themed "Marines: A Tradition of Uncommon Valor" in honor of the 65th anniversary of the Battle of Iwo Jima. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





101003-N-7981E-019 SAN DIEGO (Oct. 3, 2010) Members of the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, perform during the Marine Corps Air Station Miramar 2010 Air Show. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





101002-N-5191L-103 SAN DIEGO (Oct. 2, 2010) A toddler taps the glass of the Navy diver's demonstration chamber at the 2010 Miramar Air Show. The Miramar Air Show was held from Oct. 1-3, and featured the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, Canadian Forces Snowbirds, and the U.S. Army Golden Knights. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jose Lopez Jr./Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

101001-N-7680E-144 CHIRIQUI GRANDE, Panama (Oct. 1, 2010) A CH-46E helicopter from the Wild Geese of Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron (HMM) 744 lands aboard the multi-purpose amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7).





101001-N-1531D-309 PALMA REAL, Panama (Oct. 1, 2010) Lt. Daniel Bowers, from Pittsburg embarked aboard the multi-purpose amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7), examines a local girl's neck for sores during a Continuing Promise 2010 medical community service event.





100930-N-2074H-223 CHIRIQUI GRANDE, Panama (Sept. 30, 2010) Sailors and Marines embarked aboard the multipurpose amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7), construct a playground at a school during a community service project for the Panama phase of Continuing Promise 2010.

Iwo Jima is supporting the Continuing Promise humanitarian and civic assistance mission. The assigned medical and engineering staff embarked aboard Iwo Jima are working with partner nations to provide medical, dental, veterinary, and engineering assistance in eight countries. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 2nd Class Zane Ecklund/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

101002-N-2218S-029 EAST CHINA SEA (Oct. 2, 2010) An AS322 Super Puma helicopter carries supplies from the Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Alan Shepard (T-AKE 3) to the amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2) during a replenishment at sea. Essex is part of the forward-deployed Essex Amphibious Ready Group and is on patrol in the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Andrew Ryan Smith/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

101001-N-6362C-046 ARABIAN SEA (Oct. 1, 2010) Chief Gunner's Mate Keith McGinley prepares singer/actress *Jessica Simpson* for a .50-caliber gun shoot during a USO and Navy Entertainment sponsored visit aboard the aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75). Simpson visited Harry S. Truman for a two-day embark to meet and greet Sailors and Marines during the ship's 2010 deployment. The Harry S. Truman Carrier Strike Group is deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Tyler Caswell/Released)





101001-N-6427M-201 ARABIAN SEA (Oct. 1, 2010) Information Systems Technician Seaman Todd Sines, from Corpus Christi, Texas, speaks with singer/actress Jessica Simpson on the mess decks during a USO and Navy Entertainment sponsored visit aboard the aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75). Simpson visited Harry S. Truman for a two-day embark to meet and greet Sailors and Marines during the ship's 2010 deployment. The Harry S. Truman Carrier Strike Group is deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Ryan McLearnon/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

DEH DADI II, Afghanistan (Oct. 2, 2010) Equipment Operator 1st Class David Rivas, assigned to Naval Mobile Construction Battalion (NMCB) 40, reenlists at Camp Deh Dadi II in Northern Afghanistan. Full "battle rattle" was worn by all attending Seabees at the request of Rivas. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Michael B. Watkins/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

101004-N-2738S-149 ARLINGTON, Va. (Oct. 4, 2010) Members of the U.S. Navy Honor Guard fold an American flag over the casket of Lt. (SEAL) Brendan Looney during a funeral service at Arlington National Cemetery. Looney was one of nine service members killed in Zabul Province, Afghanistan after the helicopter they were traveling in crashed on Sept. 21. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Matthew Syberg/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

100906-M-7045P-016 TWENTYNINE PALMS, California (Sept. 6, 2010) Hospital Corpsman Albert Amayarivera, assigned to Fox Company, 2nd Battalion, 3rd Marine Regiment, provides security from the window of a cleared building during a foot patrol through the Warda-Mir training facility at Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center. The Marines conducted the clear, hold and build exercise during exercise Enhanced Mojave Viper before deploying to Afghanistan to support Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Orlando Perez/Released)





100915-N-4345W-003 KANDAHAR AIR FIELD, Afghanistan (Sept. 15, 2010) Chief Interior Communications Technician Teresa Alvarez, data processing chief for 3rd Naval Construction Regiment deployed to Kandahar Air Field, Afghanistan, participates in a combat lifesaver exercise. The purpose of the training was to teach Sailors to react under pressure and extreme terrain conditions. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Terrina Weatherspoon/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

100802-M-0301S-106 HELMAND, Afghanistan (Aug. 2, 2010) Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class Claire E. Ballante, left, assigned to the Female Engagement Team (FET), patrols with 1st Battalion 2d Marines in Musa Qa'leh, Afghanistan. Members of the FET are building relationships with Afghan citizens by providing health assistance, hygiene supplies, and a security presence to support of the International Security Assistance Force. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Lindsay L. Sayres/Released)





100803-M-0301S-030 HELMAND, Afghanistan (Aug. 3, 2010) Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class Claire E. Ballante, right, assigned to the Female Engagement Team (FET), tours a free health clinic while patroling with 1st Battalion 2d Marines in Musa Qa'leh, Afghanistan. Ballante spoke with Afghan volunteer employees to assess the overall condition of the facility in order to provide assistance. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Lindsay L. Sayres/Released)





100803-M-0301S-162 HELMAND, Afghanistan (Aug. 3, 2010) Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class Claire E. Ballante, assigned to the Female Engagement Team (FET), holds a child during a patrol with 1st Battalion 2d Marines in Musa Qa'leh, Afghanistan. Ballante and fellow FET members patrol local compounds around the base. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Lindsay L. Sayres/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

100520-N-0000S-001 AFGHANISTAN (May 20, 2010) An F/A-18C Hornet assigned to the Rampagers of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 83 flies over the Kajaki Dam reservoir in Afghanistan. VFA-83 is embarked aboard the aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) and is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Ben Stickney/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

100728-N-0000M-010 HELMAND PROVINCE, Afghanistan (July 28, 2010) The engines of a cargo plane protrude from the ground as Seabees assigned to Naval Mobile Construction Battalion (NMCB) 5 remove the wreckage. ) 





100728-N-0000M-001 HELMAND PROVINCE, Afghanistan (July 28, 2010) Equipment Operator 2nd Class Padraig Martin, a Seabee assigned to Naval Mobile Construction Battalion (NMCB) 5, uses a bulldozer to smooth an area where a cargo plane crash-landed. 

The plane crash-landed in Helmand Province July 28. The Seabees removed the passengers from the plane and performed first aid until rescue personnel arrived. There were no injuries during the crash. NMCB 5 is deployed to Afghanistan executing general engineering, infrastructure construction and project management to support Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Engineering Aide 1st Class David Miller/Released


----------



## Solomon2

100514-N-0475R-578 HELMAND PROVINCE, Afghanistan (May 4, 2010) Builder 2nd Class Eric Clark, from Belding, Mich., assigned to Naval Mobile Construction Battalion (NMCB) 5, performs a Romanian deadlift in the Camp Krutke Seabee Gym at Camp Leatherneck, Afghanistan. NMCB-5 is deployed to Afghanistan executing general engineering, infrastructure construction and project management supporting Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ace Rheaume/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

100425-M-7069A-035 MARJAH, Afghanistan (April 25, 2010) A hospital corpsman assigned to 2nd Platoon, India Company, 3rd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, Regimental Combat Team 7, rests during a firefight. The unit is deployed supporting the International Security Assistance Force. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Michael J. Ayotte/Released)





100501-M-7069A-017 MARJAH, Afghanistan (May 1, 2010) Hospital Corpsman 3rd Class Bradley Erickson, assigned to 1st Platoon, India Company, 3rd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, Regimental Combat Team 7, cleans facial wounds for Lance Cpl. Timothy Mixon after an improvised explosive device attack during a patrol. The unit is deployed supporting the International Security Assistance Force. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Michael J. Ayotte/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

100920-N-6632S-068 NOROLK (Sept. 20, 2010) Sailors raise their right hands while reciting the oath of citizenship during a naturalization ceremony in the hangar bay of the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77). Forty Sailors earned their American citizenship in the first naturalization ceremony ever held aboard George H.W. Bush. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Kevin J. Steinberg/Released)

USS George H.W. Bush Hosts Naturalization Ceremony

Story Number: NNS100922-17 Release Date: 9/22/2010

NORFOLK (NNS) -- Forty Sailors originating from 20 countries became U.S. citizens during a naturalization ceremony aboard USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77), Sept. 20.

The ceremony, held in the ship's hangar bay, coincides with the annual celebration of the U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services' (USCIS) Constitution Day and Citizenship Day. It was the first ceremony of its kind for the Navy's newest aircraft carrier.

"It feels good. I've been in the U.S. for about 12-13 years," said Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Equipment) Airman Emil D. Fike, assigned to George H.W. Bush's Air Department, who originated from the Philippines. "It is a proud moment for me."

USCIS Senior Advisor to the Director, Michael Aytes, administered the "Oath of Allegiance" to Sailors representing eight commands, including George H.W. Bush.

"As you take this oath and think back to the journeys that brought you here, know that your also joining a tapestry of millions who stood before and took that same oath and what they have done to make this country great," Aytes said before reading the oath.

According to the ceremony's keynote speaker, Capt. Chip Miller, Commanding Officer of the George H.W. Bush, since July 2002, when the president made it easier for members of the armed services to become naturalized, more than 60,000 service members have become American citizens.

Machinist Mate Fireman Omer Savasci, of USS Bataan (LHD 5), joined the Navy because he wanted to do special operations. Now that he is an American citizen he can take steps to pursue that goal.

According to Personnel Specialist 2nd Class (SW/AW) Herlinda Garza, of George H.W. Bush's Administration Department and one of the ship's naturalization program representatives, in order for a service member to become a citizen, a package needs to be submitted with an official application of citizenship and a passport photo. Once the package is verified by legal, it is sent off to the immigration office in Nevada for review. If the package is accepted, an interview will be set up for the applicant.

After the new citizen is sworn in, they are required to check with personnel to update their service record to reflect the change in citizenship.

"I feel very relieved. I've wanted to do this for quite a while and now I finally got it," said Aviation Support Equipment Technician Airman Apprentice (AW) Polina S. Komarnytska, of George H.W. Bush's Aircraft Intermediate Maintenance Department. "I want to travel and being a U.S. citizen makes doing that a lot easier."


----------



## Solomon2

100904-N-9565D-065 JOINT BASE ANDREWS, Md. (Sept. 4, 2010) Aviation Structural Mechanic 2nd Class William Thompson, assigned to the Star Warriors of Electronic Attack Squadron (VAQ) 209, receives a hug and kiss from his wife and son during a homecoming celebration at the Joint Base Andrews Naval Air Facility. VAQ-209 just completed a three month forward deployed tour to Afghanistan is support of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Clifford L. H. Davis/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tuahaa

Astaghfirullah.

Get outta here, suleymaan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Solomom 2 this is not american forum here you have to respect other culture if you can't i suggest you please do not post but i should not forgot you amazing work other than this last rubbish pic hope you dellete it


----------



## Solomon2

Tuahaa said:


> Astaghfirullah.





Super Falcon said:


> Solomom 2 this is not american forum here you have to respect other culture if you can't i suggest you please do not post but i should not forgot you amazing work other than this last rubbish pic hope you dellete it



Pardon me, I need some education here. Are you two telling me this last picture violates Pakistani standards? If so, my apologies. I'll leave it up to the judgment of the moderators whether to delete it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tuahaa

It's quite obscene, not only by Pakistani standards, but by religious standards as a whole...

I'll inform mod and he'll choose what to do with it.


----------



## Jigs

Solomon2 said:


> Pardon me, I need some education here. Are you two telling me this last picture violates Pakistani standards? If so, my apologies. I'll leave it up to the judgment of the moderators whether to delete it or not.



Great pictures. Keep posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaimiKhan

Tuahaa said:


> Astaghfirullah.
> 
> Get outta here, suleymaan





Super Falcon said:


> Solomom 2 this is not american forum here you have to respect other culture if you can't i suggest you please do not post but i should not forgot you amazing work other than this last rubbish pic hope you dellete it



Well, it would be better that you guys instead of interpreting the kiss only, try to find the emotional side of this picture. 

This picture is telling and showing great emotions, not nudity or obscenity.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## elite

Solomon2 said:


> Pardon me, I need some education here. Are you two telling me this last picture violates Pakistani standards? If so, my apologies. I'll leave it up to the judgment of the moderators whether to delete it or not.



Solomon dude...keep posting...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Taimi khan sir ji it dosent mean you post nudity if it shows emotions of people anyway elite it is your culture keep this culture going in your forum not here


----------



## Solomon2

100405-N-5145S-007 WASHINGTON (April 5, 2010) *President Barack Obama* throws the ceremonial first pitch to start the baseball season for the Washington Nationals at Nationals Park in Washington D.C. The Nationals honored military children, inviting nine children whose family members are deployed to step onto the infield with the starting players and watch the president throw out the first pitch. The Nationals lost 11-1 to the Philadelphia Phillies. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William Selby/Released)





090422-N-3312P-003 Yorktown, Va. (April 22, 2009) Capt. Bette Bolivar, commanding officer of Naval Weapons Station Yorktown, reads the book "Hands are not for Hitting" by Martine Agassi to pre-school children at the Naval Weapons Station Yorktown Child Development Center. Bolivar's visit to the center was one of many events celebrating April as "The Month of the Military Child." (U.s. Navy photo by Mark Piggott/Released)





090424-N-9552I-021 SIGONELLA, Sicily (April 24, 2009) Lt. j.g. Angel Olivera spends time with his daughter during a &#168;Month of the Military Child" event at Naval Air Station Sigonella. Sailors visited their children's classrooms at Stephen Decatur Elementary School and then surprised them with a picnic lunch in the afternoon. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan P. Idle/Released)





080401-N-5681S-053 VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (April 7, 2008) Kris Edmonson, Audrey Ottaviani and Crystal Williams of the Naval Amphibious Base Little Creek Fleet and Family Support Center, put on a puppet show for military children at Shelton Elementary School. The puppet show teaches the children about military deployments. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Michael J Starkey (Released)





100401-N-4649C-004 PORT ORCHARD, Wash. (April 1, 2010) Children participating in a Kids' Day Deployment meet Zorro, a military working dog and his handler, Master-At-Arms 1st Class Josh Vanorden, from Naval Base Kitsap Security. The Kids' Day Deployment, sponsored by the Fleet and Family Support Center, along with the Child and Youth Program, was designed to give military children a taste of what life is like when their parents go on a deployment. The children experienced a boot camp-like setting along with demonstrations from the explosive ordinance disposal unit, military working dogs, and security personnel. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Chantel M. Clayton/Released)





101004-N-8863V-198 RIVERSIDE, Calif. (Oct. 4, 2010) Capt. Jay Kadowaki, center, commanding officer of Naval Surface Warfare Center, Corona Division, describes civilian U.S. Navy career opportunities to a River Springs Charter School student, as Public Affairs Officer Troy Clarke looks on during the sixth annual Riverside College and Career Fair. An estimated 6,000 high school students attended the event to identify and inspire the next generation of scientists and engineers. (U.S. Navy photo by Greg Vojtko/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

Super Falcon said:


> Taimi khan sir ji it dosent mean you post nudity if it shows emotions of people anyway elite it is your culture keep this culture going in your forum not here



Well if you have any problem with that, then you are free to join the Islamic forums. 

The picture stays as there is no nudity or anything wrong with it. 

Worse things you guys see each day on your local TV channels and other places, hope i don't have to tell those too.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Water Car Engineer

TaimiKhan said:


> Well if you have any problem with that, then you are free to join the Islamic forums.
> 
> The picture stays as there is no nudity or anything wrong with it.
> 
> Worse things you guys see each day on your local TV channels and other places, hope i don't have to tell those too.



You tell him!


----------



## Super Falcon

Taimi khan did you have any proof that we see any nudity in televisions if you have than you have right to say us that we are seeing it being a moderator dosent mean that whatever you think is right. and i know what you willl do next and just banning me it is not if every one sees nudity on tv than you will se people will be posting nude films next on forum it dosent mean if anyone sees nude in his personal life want to see it in forums where our sister's come and post some times


----------



## roach

Super Falcon said:


> Taimi khan did you have any proof that we see any nudity in televisions if you have than you have right to say us that we are seeing it being a moderator dosent mean that whatever you think is right. and i know what you willl do next and just banning me it is not if every one sees nudity on tv than you will se people will be posting nude films next on forum it dosent mean if anyone sees nude in his personal life want to see it in forums where our sister's come and post some times



Are you serious, man? Equating a man kissing his wife with nudity?
Not just any man, a soldier with his family.
Un-be-lievable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2b/US_Marines_Talisman_Saber_07.jpg
http://www.cfpeople.org/military/032103B/capt.1048232607.iraq_us_war_xits101.jpg


http://www.allamericanpatriots.com/files/images/us-marines-rest-in-iraq.jpg
http://www.digitaljournal.com/img/2...ach_landings_Djibouti_defenselink_mil_pic.jpg


----------



## SpArK

*Chill out Falcon Sir.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

i have my point of you you have wours i dont want to talk on this with you anymore may be own your point you are right and on my point im right


----------



## FreekiN

My little brother wants to join the Marines.

He's always fascinated by soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chogy

The "kiss" has zero sexuality behind it. It is a greeting of welcome between a husband and his wife. 

I'm enjoying the pictures - thank you for posting them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tuahaa

^

Ya but still not appropriate as it an act...

Anyway, let's move on... mod found it appropriate, so okay.


----------



## Solomon2

100926-N-5324W-030 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Sept. 26, 2010) The guided-missile destroyer USS Bainbridge (DDG 96) fires a practice round from the MK-45 5-inch/54-caliber lightweight gun during routine training operations. Bainbridge is preparing to participate in Joint Warrior 10-2, a multinational exercise designed to improve interoperability between allied navies and prepare participating crews to conduct combined operations during deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Anna Wade/Released)





100927-N-5324W-083 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Sept. 27. 2010) Gas Turbine System Mechanical Technician 3rd Class Dion Taylor secures a water lock in the engine room aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Bainbridge (DDG 96). Bainbridge is preparing to participate in Joint Warrior 10-2, a multinational exercise designed to improve interoperability between allied navies and prepare participating crews to conduct combined operations during deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Anna Wade/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

October 11, 2007: the "Ship's Bell" from USS Wahoo (SS-238). When submarines went out on war patrol, the bell remained on shore in the event the submarine was lost at sea. This photo was taken at the Bowfin Submarine Museum and Park at Pearl Harbor on the event of the ceremony commemorating her loss and subsequent locating.





070708-N-7631K-215 LA PEROUSE STRAIT (July 8, 2007)  Sailors aboard submarine tender USS Frank Cable (AS 40) write the final chapter of the legendary USS Wahoo (SS 238) during a wreath laying ceremony in the La Perouse Strait, off the coast of northern Japan. The wreckage of the Wahoo, the ill-fated submarine that sunk in October 1943 due to enemy action, was discovered in June of 2006 by a Russian diving team. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kory Kepner (RELEASED)





100828-N-5216W-008 SANTA RITA, Guam (Aug. 28, 2010) Chief petty officers and chief petty officer selects from the submarine tender USS Frank Cable (AS 40) perform preservation maintenance on Japanese navy submarine HA-51, a World War II Type C three-man midget submarine, at the T. Snell Newman Visitor Center. Cable is undergoing upgrades at Guam Shipyard for a conversion to the Military Sealift Command. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Jennifer L. Walker/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

nice pics..keep them coming.


----------



## Solomon2

100721-N-1722W-257 AGANA, Guam (July 21, 2010) Religious Programs Specialist 3rd Class Mitchell Moore and Chief Boatswain's Mate Kelton Ringo both assigned to the submarine tender USS Frank Cable (AS 40) waves as they ride the float during the 66th annual Liberation Day celebration parade. The civilian and military communities of Guam celebrate Liberation Day to commemorate the day U.S. military troops landed to liberate the island from Japanese control on July 21, 1944. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Trevor Welsh/Released) 





100825-N-5216W-002 SANTA RITA, Guam (Aug. 25, 2010) Master Chief Peter Kosloski, command master chief of the submarine tender USS Frank Cable (AS 40), leads chief petty officer selects in a group run at Polaris Point. Cable is undergoing upgrades at Guam Shipyard for a conversion to the Military Sealift Command. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Jennifer L. Walker/Released)





081031-N-1722W-068 Polaris Point, Guam (Oct. 31, 2008) Renowned tennis player and model, Anna Kournikova, signs autographs for Machinist's Repairman 1st Class Reynaldo Milano aboard USS Frank Cable (AS 40). Kournikova's visit to the ship was part of a weeklong trip and USO Goodwill Tour to Guam visiting troops, local groups and their children. (U.S. Navy photoMass Communication Specialist Seaman Trevor Welsh/Released)


----------



## CardSharp

FreekiN said:


> My little brother wants to join the Marines.
> 
> He's always fascinated by soldiers.



Advise him to think deep and hard about it. Kids at that age are impressionable. Make sure he knows what life is like on the inside before you let him enlist. Try getting him to talk with someone who's served before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jigs

CardSharp said:


> Advise him to think deep and hard about it. Kids at that age are impressionable. Make sure he knows what life is like on the inside before you let him enlist. Try getting him to talk with someone who's served before.



That and avoid getting info from recruiters. Their Job is to get you to join and they sometimes will tell you exactly what you want to hear so you sign up. Think long and hard before signing your contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

Solomon2 said:


> Pardon me, I need some education here. Are you two telling me this last picture violates Pakistani standards? If so, my apologies. I'll leave it up to the judgment of the moderators whether to delete it or not.


Keep posting....Nothings wrong.... 


Who think its wrong can report it......Let the mod decide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

My vote for Best Picture of US forces....I just love this picture....

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Nice pictures on this thread. Please keep them coming.


----------



## Super Falcon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

100911-N-3857R-007 ANNAPOLIS, Md. (Sept. 11, 2010) U.S. Naval Academy Midshipman 1st Class Vince Murray carries the ball during the school's home opening football game at Navy/Marine Corps Memorial Stadium. The Naval Academy defeated Georgia Southern University 13-7. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Chad Runge/Released)





100823-N-3857R-020 ANNAPOLIS, Md. (Aug. 23, 2010) U.S. Naval Academy Midshipman 1st Class Anne Prisk and other stripers, students holding a position of leadership within the brigade, receive drill instruction in Techumseh Court on the school's campus. The lesson focused on how to properly carry swords during formations and parades. The Academy's first practice parade of the academic year is scheduled for Aug. 25. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Chad Runge /Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

100929-N-4281P-100 PACIFIC OCEAN (Sept. 29, 2010) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88) conduct an operational tomahawk missile launch while underway in a training area off the coast of California. The launch tested the proficiency of the crew as well as the missile's ability to track and destroy targets well over the horizon. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Woody Paschall/Released)





091023-N-9689V-007 SAN DIEGO (Oct. 23, 2009) Master Chief Petty Officer of the Navy (MCPON) Rick D. West high-fives a Sailor assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88) during a visit to the San Diego region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joshua Valcarcel/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

070515-N-0684R-019 PERSIAN GULF (May 15, 2007) - Sailors approach guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88) in a pair of rigid hull inflatable boats after a day of performing Interaction Patrols (IPATS) in the North Arabian Gulf. IPATS are an element of maritime operations and are conducted in Iraqi territorial waters so that commercial shipping and fishing can occur safely in the region. Preble, part of John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is on a scheduled deployment in support of maritime operations and the global war on terrorism. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Ron Reeves (RELEASED) 





070602-N-0684R-154 PERSIAN GULF (June 2, 2007) - Operations Specialist 2nd Class Stephen Layman practices proper baton striking techniques during force protection training on the forecastle aboard guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88). Sailors were instructed on several nonlethal techniques as part of Preble's force protection qualifications. Preble, as part of John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is conducting maritime operations in the Persian Gulf. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ron Reeves (RELEASED)





070603-N-0684R-310 PERSIAN GULF (June 3, 2007) - Visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) team members, assigned to guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88), and Iraqi forces wait for authorization before boarding an oil rig. Preble is conducting Interaction Patrols (IPATS), which are an element of maritime operations and are conducted in Iraqi territorial waters so that commercial shipping and fishing can occur safely in the region. Preble, as part of John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is conducting maritime operations in the Persian Gulf. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ron Reeves (RELEASED)





070603-N-0684R-166 PERSIAN GULF (June 3, 2007) - Visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) team members from guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88), U.S. Coast Guard and Iraqi forces board an oil tanker in the Persian Gulf. Preble is conducting Interaction Patrols (IPATS), which are an element of maritime operations and are conducted in Iraqi territorial waters so that commercial shipping and fishing can occur safely in the region. Preble, as part of John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is conducting maritime operations in the Persian Gulf. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ron Reeves (RELEASED) 





070603-N-0684R-246 PERSIAN GULF (June 3, 2007) - Sonar Technician (Surface) 2nd Class Jeff Shaver, left, and Electronics Technician 3rd Class Mark Domingue, assigned to guided-missile destroyer USS Preble's (DDG 88) visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) team, check passports of crew members aboard an international oil tanker in the Persian Gulf. Interaction Patrols (IPATS) are an element of maritime operations and are conducted in Iraqi territorial waters so that commercial shipping and fishing can occur safely in the region. Preble, as part of John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is conducting maritime operations in the Persian Gulf. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ron Reeves (RELEASED)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

090120-N-6538W-106 PACIFIC OCEAN (Jan. 20, 2009) The guided-missile destroyers USS Kidd (DDG 100), front, and USS Preble (DDG 88) steam ahead of the guided-missile cruiser USS Antietam (CG 54) during a sunrise photographic exercise. As part of the John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, Kidd, Preble and Antietam are on a scheduled six-month deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Walter M. Wayman/Released)





090228-N-2610F-038 FUKUOKA, JAPAN (Feb. 28, 2009) Lt. Frances Durham, right, from Annapolis, M.D. embarked aboard the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88), creates an Ikebana flower arrangement under the guidance of Sachiko Narazaki during a port visit by Preble to Fukuoka. Preble, part of the John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is in Fukuoka as part of a scheduled port visit during a six-month deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Elliott Fabrizio/Released)





090423-N-1531D-037 PACIFIC OCEAN (April 23, 2009) Sailors aboard the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88) prepare to come alongside the Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler USNS Rappahannock (T-AO 204), top left, during a replenishment at sea between Preble, Rappahannock and the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Antietam (CG 54). Preble and Antietam are part of the John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group and are on a scheduled six-month deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathen E. Davis/Released)





090519-N-4047W-027 PACIFIC OCEAN (May 19, 2009) Damage Control Training Team member Senior Chief Damage Controlman Raul Sanchez supervises a hose team during a flight deck fire drill aboard the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88). Preble, as part of the John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is on a scheduled six-month deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Shannon Warner/Released)





090530-N-4047W-024 PAPEETE, Tahiti (May 30, 2009) The guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88) is moored pier side in Papeete, Tahiti. Preble, part of the John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is in Tahiti for a scheduled port visit during a six-month deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Shannon Warner/Released)





090527-N-4047W-264 PAPEETE, Tahiti (May 27, 2009) Cmdr. John Wade, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88), left, exchanges gifts with Rear Adm. Jean Louis Vichot, commander of French naval forces in French Polynesia, during a formal welcome in Papeete, Tahiti. Preble, part of the John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, is in Tahiti for a scheduled port visit during a six-month deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Shannon Warner/Released) 





090616-N-4021H-008 SAN DIEGO (June 16, 2009) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88) man the rails as the ship transits San Diego Bay after returning from a scheduled five-month deployment. Preble is part of the USS John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group and operated in the U.S. 5th and 7th Fleet areas of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Damien Horvath/Released)





090817-N-2259V-190 SAN DIEGO, Calif. (Aug. 17, 2009) Sailors assigned to the guided-missle destroyer, USS Preble (DDG 88), play flag football at the 2009 San Diego Surface Line Week. During Surface Line Week, Sailors share in the spirit of Navy camaraderie and participate in physical fitness activities. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Elena Velazquez/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

070829-N-9909C-005 SAN DIEGO (Aug. 29, 2007) - Lt. Charlie Limon, force protection officer aboard guided-missile destroyer USS Preble (DDG 88), meets his son for the first time after returning from a 7.5-month deployment as part of John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group. Hundreds of family members and friends were on hand to meet their loved ones. U.S. Navy photo by Cmdr. Jane Campbell (RELEASED)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

100723-N-2953W-347 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 23, 2010) An Evolved Sea Sparrow missile is launched from the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70).





100901-N-2953W-884 PACIFIC OCEAN (Sept. 1, 2010) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are underway conducting local operations off the coast of Southern California. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ashley Van Dien/Released) 





101013-N-2953W-565 SAN DIEGO (Oct. 13, 2010) Electronics Technicians 3rd Class Sean Kilcoyne and Laura Colliton conduct maintenance on the main mast of the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) while preparing for the ship's Board of Inspection and Survey (INSURV) assessment. Carl Vinson is less than one week away from INSURV, and all hands are working together in preparation for the final test. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Adrian T. White/Released)





100712-N-5528G-315 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 12, 2010) A Sailor directs an F/A-18 Super Hornet on the flight deck of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is underway conducting local operations off the coast of Southern California. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Patrick Green/Released)





100822-N-2953W-316 PACIFIC OCEAN (Aug.22, 2010) Aviation Boatswain's Mate Handling Airman Amber Lawson looks up at the moon after a late night fire drill aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are underway conducting local operations off the coast of Southern California. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Adrian White/Released)





100725-N-7422B-269 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 25, 2010) Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Handling) Airman Apprentice Derek Elswick, left, and Aviation Ordnanceman 2nd Class Shane R. Kennedy conduct a 3-volley salute during a burial at sea aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). 





100328-N-2953W-257 PACIFIC OCEAN (March 28, 2010) An F/A-18 Super Hornet breaks the sound barrier during a flight demonstration for Peruvian visitors aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is supporting Southern Seas 2010, a U.S. Southern Command-directed operation that provides U.S. and international forces the opportunity to operate in a multi-national environment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Adrian White/Released) 





100412-N-5226D-428 SAN DIEGO (12 Apr 10) Electronics Technician 1st Class Daniel Nieves, assigned to the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), stands with his children after arriving at Naval Air Station North Island. Carl Vinson conducted humanitarian and disaster relief operations in Haiti during Operation Unified Response and held partnership exercises with seven Latin American countries as part of Southern Seas 2010. The ship is completing a homeport change from Norfolk, Va. to San Diego, Calif. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Stephen D. Doyle II/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

Gr8 pics as always.. But as a request can you reduce the ratio of non-hardware related pics.. i.e a little less of the co-curricular activities and more of the hardware.. anna kournikova isnt as exciting as she used to be(damn you enrique!!).


----------



## Solomon2

santro said:


> can you reduce the ratio of non-hardware related pics..


What good are weapons without people willing and able to man them? 

Although a number of nations have tried, only the U.S., Great Britain, and Japan ever truly _mastered_ the art of carrier operations. That's because you can't force or compel people to do such complicated teamwork successfully. They have to believe in themselves, in each other, and in their cause. The U.S. Navy is the best of the U.S. in miniature, with every ship a little city, every carrier a metropolis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

061112-N-6616W-206 Dubai, U.A.E. (Nov. 12, 2006) - Aviation Ordnance Airman Keisha Whitley, sand boards down a sand dune as part of a Morale, Welfare and Recreation (MWR) tour during a recent port visit to Jebel Ali. Sailors from the amphibious assault ship USS Saipan (LHA 2) visited Dubai while on deployment to the 5th Fleet area of responsibility (AOR). U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Steven J. Weber (RELEASED)






060907-N-8547M-096 Gulf of Aden (Sept. 7, 2006) - Aviation Boatswains Mate Handler 3rd Class Theodore Nkwocha signals to a MH-53E Super Stallion that it is clear to depart the flight deck of amphibious assault ship USS Saipan. 





030307-N-5027S-004 The Arabian Gulf (Mar. 7, 2003) --Sailors aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Saipan (LHA 2) in prayer during a Muslim religious service. 





081026-N-9758L-097 PEARL HARBOR (Oct. 26, 2008) Torah dedication ceremony participants Susan Hodge, left; Cmdr. Timothy Koester, Naval Station Pearl Harbor Chaplain; Capt. Donald Hodge, chief of staff for Commander, Navy Region Hawaii and Commander, Naval Surface Group Middle Pacific; and Rabbi Moshe Drum write one of the last letters in a new Sefer Torah at the Aloha Jewish Chapel at Naval Station Pearl Harbor. The new Torah, created for military families stationed in Hawaii, will be used for future services at the chapel.





100704-N-1082Z-012 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (July 4, 2010) A CH-53E Super Stallion helicopter from the Golden Eagles of Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 162 (Reinforced), prepares to land aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Ashland (LSD 48).





070925-N-0696M-055 WASHINGTON (Sept. 25, 2007) - Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Mike Mullen and Rear Adm. Alan Baker, Deputy Chief of Navy Chaplains, commission Ensign Asif Balbale in the Chaplain Corps as his wife looks on. Upon completion of Navy Chaplain School, Balbale will become the third Muslim chaplain in the U.S. Navy. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Chad J. McNeeley (RELEASED) 





100322-M-6001S-090 DJIBOUTI (March 22, 2010) Amphibious assault vehicles assigned to 2nd Amphibious Assault Vehicle platoon from the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU), departs the well deck of the amphibious dock landing ship USS Ashland (LSD 48).





100405-N-1082Z-095 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (April 5, 2010) Lt. David J. Jeltema, right, from Bellflower, Calif, a Navy chaplain assigned to the amphibious dock landing ship USS Ashland (LSD 48), and Boatswain's Mate Seaman Michael A. Stone, from Wilmington, Del., read from the Haggadah, the religious text that sets out the order of the Passover Seder. Ashland is part of the Nassau Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VCheng

Solomon2 said:


> What good are weapons without people willing and able to man them?
> 
> Although a number of nations have tried, only the U.S., Great Britain, and Japan ever truly _mastered_ the art of carrier operations. That's because you can't force or compel people to do such complicated teamwork successfully. They have to believe in themselves, in each other, and in their cause. The U.S. Navy is the best of the U.S. in miniature, with every ship a little city, every carrier a metropolis.



In addition, USA is the ONLY country capable of full scale carrier ops *at night*.


----------



## mshoaib61

Flight Deck Control, USS Ronald Reagan (CVN-76)...







E-2C Hawkeye climbs out after launch...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61

INDIAN OCEAN (Oct. 13, 2010) Aviation Structural Mechanic (Equipment) Airman Deysi Waller, from Madison, Al., performs anti-corrosion maintenance on an F/A-18C Hornet assigned to the Vigilantes of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 151 in the hangar bay of the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72). The Abraham Lincoln Carrier Strike Group is on a scheduled deployment to the U.S. 5th and 7th Fleet areas of responsibility supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts to establish conditions for regional stability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Luciano Marano/Released/Released) 








ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 14, 2010) A Sailor assigned to the Red Rippers of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 11 enters the cockpit of an F/A-18F Super Hornet to perform pre-flight checks aboard the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65). The Enterprise Strike Group is conducting a Composite Training Unit Exercise in preparation for an upcoming deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Jonathan Sunderman/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mshoaib61



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Solomon2 said:


> What good are weapons without people willing and able to man them?
> 
> Although a number of nations have tried, only the U.S., Great Britain, and Japan ever truly _mastered_ the art of carrier operations. That's because you can't force or compel people to do such complicated teamwork successfully. They have to believe in themselves, in each other, and in their cause. The U.S. Navy is the best of the U.S. in miniature, with every ship a little city, every carrier a metropolis.



You misunderstood what I meant.
While carrier golf is ok, the picture of the lady surfing the dunes in Dubai is unimportant to me here.
Sure it represents a face of the human factor but I suppose it could be done without.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Jigs said:


> That and avoid getting info from recruiters. Their Job is to get you to join and they sometimes will tell you exactly what you want to hear so you sign up. Think long and hard before signing your contract.



Lol, ya they will......


----------



## Solomon2

101026-N-6003P-285 ARABIAN GULF (Oct. 27, 2010) The aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75) transits the Arabian Gulf during flight operations.





101104-N-6362C-024 ARABIAN SEA (Nov. 4, 2010) An F/A-18C Hornet assigned to the Checkerboards of Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 312 launches from the aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75). VFA-105 is deployed as part of the Harry S. Truman Carrier Strike Group and is supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Tyler Caswell/Released)





100827-N-1531D-130 LIMON, Costa Rica (Aug. 27, 2010) Steelworker Constructionman Lindzie Bicknell, from St. Marys, Idaho, embarked aboard the multi-purpose amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7), welds two galvanized pipes together to be used on a new fence for a local school during a community relations project in Limon, Costa Rica. Iwo Jima is in Costa Rica conducting Continuing Promise 2010, a humanitarian and civic assistance mission. The assigned medical and engineering staff embarked aboard Iwo Jima are working with partner nation teams to provide medical, dental, veterinary and engineering assistance to eight different nations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jonathen E. Davis/Released)





101104-N-6003P-021 ARABIAN SEA (Nov. 4, 2010) Senior Chief Electronics Technician Michael France instructs Sailors aboard the aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75) during the command indoctrination course.





101024-N-3737T-103 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 24, 2010) A Sailor aboard the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77) hits a golf ball in the ship's hangar bay during a morale, welfare and recreation event. George H.W. Bush is underway conducting training operations in the Atlantic Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eric Tretter/Released)





101014-N-8241M-016 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Oct. 14, 2010) Professional golfer Jon Fine helps service members at Naval Station Guantanamo Bay Cuba with their golf game. Fine was brought to the naval station by the base Moral, Welfare and Recreation program to provide free golf lessons. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Bill Mesta/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

101106-N-0000X-098 PATUXENT RIVER, Md. (Nov. 6, 2010) The first F-35C Lightning II carrier variant, the U.S. Navy's first stealth fighter, arrived at Naval Air Station Patuxent River, Md. on Saturday, Nov. 6 at 2:37 p.m. EST. The aircraft, piloted by David "Doc" Nelson, departed Naval Air Station Fort Worth Joint Reserve Base at 11:31 a.m. EST and achieved successful air refuels at a maximum load of 19,800 pounds during the flight. At Patuxent River, the F-35C will conduct air-to-air refueling and performance testing. (Photo courtesy of Lockheed Martin/Released)





101115-N-3885H-265 NORFOLK (Nov. 15, 2010) Retired Navy Cmdr. Bob Coolbaugh pilots a replica of a Curtis Pusher Biplane on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77). The original aircraft was flown off the deck of the light cruiser USS Birmingham by Eugene Ely on Nov. 14, 2010 _[1910 - Solomon2]_ to launch naval aviation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Nicholas Hall/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

101219-N-6632S-012 NORFOLK (Dec. 19, 2010) An F/A-18 Hornet is decorated with Christmas lights on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kevin J. Steinberg/Released)





101211-N-3857R-003 PHILADELPHIA (Dec. 11, 2010) U.S. Naval Academy quarterback Ricky Dobbs (4) runs the ball during the third quarter of the 111th annual Army-Navy football game at Lincoln Financial Field. The Midshipmen defeated the Black Knights 31-17. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Chad Runge/Released)





101221-N-3879H-004 SAN DIEGO (Dec. 21, 2010) U.S. Naval Academy quarterback Ricky Dobbs speaks with a child at a Make-A-Wish Foundation event leading up to the San Diego County Credit Union Poinsettia Bowl college football game between San Diego State University and the U.S. Naval Academy. Navy (9-3) and San Diego State (8-4) will play at 8:00 p.m. EST on Thursday, Dec. 23. The game will be televised on ESPN. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Dennis J. Herring/Released) STORY





101217-M-0301S-474 HELMAND, Afghanistan (Dec. 17, 2010) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) Ray E. Mabus, right, conducts a shura, or meeting, with Afghan leaders at Patrol Base Jaker in Helmand province. Mabus and U.S. Marine Corps Brig. Gen. C.L. Hudson visited Marines and Sailors in Sangin and Marjah to discuss current events and answer questions about support of the International Security Assistance Force. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Lindsay L. Sayres, U.S. Marine Corps/Released)





101225-N-5716H-096 YOKOSUKA, Japan (Dec. 25, 2010) Culinary Specialist Seaman Michael Angelo Leobo eats Christmas dinner with his friend, Information Systems Technician Seaman Apprentice Amy Jones, aboard the U.S. 7th Fleet command ship, USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19). Blue Ridge and embarked U.S. 7th Fleet staff Sailors and family members enjoyed Christmas dinner aboard the flagship. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Josh Huebner/Released)





101221-N-5549O-014 JERUSALEM, Israel (Dec. 21, 2010) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) the Honorable Ray Mabus speaks with Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu during an office call in Jerusalem. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kevin S. O'Brien/Released) STORY





101114-M-1880C-172 MARJAH, Afghanistan (Nov. 14, 2010) Chief Petty Officer Robert Davis, assigned to 2nd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, holds an infant that was brought to the Afghan National Army medical outreach in Marjah, Afghanistan. Sixth Marine Regiment is deployed in Helmand Province supporting International Security Assistance Force. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Shawn P. Coover/Released)





101213-N-6436W-083 KHAVAJEH MOLK, Afghanistan (Dec. 13, 2010) Construction Mechanic 3rd Class Ty Ramsey finishes a day of work at combat outpost Khavajeh Molk, Afghanistan. Active duty and reserve component Seabees assigned to Naval Mobile Construction Battalions 40, 18 and 26 secure and fortify a remote combat outpost on the eastern edge of Khavejeh Molk, Afganistan. The village is located approximately 25 miles north of Kandahar and is being used as a patrol base for the U.S. Army 1st Battalion, 66th Armored Regiment. Combined efforts by joint forces will restrict movement of Taliban insurgents and help secure the self-governing efforts in Afghanistan. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Michael B. Watkins/Released) STORY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

100414-N-2735T-025 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (April 14, 2010) An MV-22B Osprey assigned to Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 162 prepares to take off from the amphibious assault ship USS Nassau (LHA 4). Nassau is the command platform for the Nassau Amphibious Ready Group supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Coleman Thompson/Released)





100617-N-3358S-042 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (June 17, 2010) An MV-22B Osprey assigned to the Golden Eagles of Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 162 lands aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS Mesa Verde (LPD 19). Mesa Verde is part of the Nassau Amphibious Ready Group supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Steve Smith/Released)





100305-N-3358S-396 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (March 5, 2010) An MV-22B Osprey from the Golden Eagles of Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 162 takes off from the amphibious transport dock ship USS Mesa Verde (LPD 19). Mesa Verde is part of the Nassau Amphibious Ready Group supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Steve Smith/Released)





091106-N-7508R-004 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (Nov. 6, 2009) An MV-22B Osprey from Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 263 (Reinforced), 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit (22nd MEU), prepares to take off from the amphibious assault ship USS Bataan (LHD 5). The aircraft were flown to Camp Bastion, Afghanistan, where they will be transferred to VMM-261 and used to support the 2nd Marine Expeditionary Brigade. This is the first time the aircraft will be used in Afghanistan. The 22nd MEU is serving as the theater reserve force for U.S. Central Command. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Second Class Julio Rivera/Released) 





100124-N-7456N-034 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Jan. 24, 2010) An MV-22 Osprey assigned to the Golden Eagles of Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 162, is on the tarmac at Naval Station Guantanamo Bay. The Osprey is scheduled to fly supplies to the multi-purpose amphibious assault ship USS Bataan (LHD 5). Bataan is off the coast of Haiti supporting Operation Unified Response, providing humanitarian assistance to victims of the 7.0 magnitude earthquake in Haiti on Jan. 12, 2010. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Joshua Nistas/Released) 





100402-N-5712P-013 DJIBOUTI (April 2, 2010) Cpl. Veronica Vazquez, from Chicago, a ground support equipment mechanic assigned to the Golden Eagles of Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 162 (REIN), kisses a wooden cross that symbolizes the cross that Jesus was crucified on as Sailors assigned to the amphibious assault ship USS Nassau (LHA 4) celebrate Roman Catholic Mass in the ship's forecastle during Holy Week. Nassau is the command platform for the Nassau Amphibious Ready Group supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Jonathan Pankau/Released)





101018-N-7508R-172 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 18, 2010) An MV-22B Osprey assigned to Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 263 takes off from the multipurpose amphibious assault ship USS Bataan (LHD 5). Bataan is underway conducting landing qualifications. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Julio Rivera/Released)

Bataan Team Completes Deck Landing Qualifications
Story Number: NNS101024-05 Release Date: 10/24/2010 5:48:00 AM

*By Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Erin Boyce, USS Bataan (LHD 5) Public Affairs*

NORFOLK, Va. (NNS) -- Sailors aboard the multipurpose amphibious assault ship USS Bataan (LHD 5) wrapped up a week at sea Oct. 22 where they conducted deck landing qualifications with the Second Marine Aircraft Wing (2nd MAW) and a detachment from Helicopter Sea Squadron (HSC) 26.

The ship's flight deck is a necessary ingredient for the required Deck Landing Qualifications (DLQs), which can serve as the initial or recurrent qualification of aircrews required to carry combat troops and passengers to and from amphibious ships.

"Recurrent DLQ periods keep the air department and Amphibious Air Traffic Control Center (AATCC) current and proficient in the handling of aircraft," said Marine Corps Maj. James Lukehart, Bataan's air operations officer. "The more proficient the ship is, the more effective and efficient we are at providing services to the Aviation Combat Element (ACE) of the 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit (22nd MEU), resulting in a safer, more combat-ready force."

For Bataan's flight deck team, the DLQs served as an opportunity for some necessary training.

"We carry out DLQs to ensure pilots flying aircraft are in good hands," said Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Fuels) 1st Class (AW/SW) Louis Citizen, Bataan's flight deck supervisor. "That means landing signal enlisted personnel (LSE) are qualified to land them safely on deck; aviation boatswain's mates (Fuels) understand the proper fueling and defueling requirements of the aircraft, and crash and salvage personnel are fully qualified to handle any causality that may happen."

Lukehart, also a Marine Corps rotary-wing pilot, said launching and landing from ship's like Bataan can provide one of an aircrew's most challenging environments.

"There is no such thing as too much training aboard the ship," said Lukehart.

MV-22B Osprey's from Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 263 and 261; CH-53E Super Stallions from Heavy Helicopter Squadron (HMH) 464; AH-1W Super Cobras from Light Attack Helicopter Squadrons (HMLA) 169 and 269; UH-1N Hueys from HMLA-467; and MH-60S Seahawks from HSC-26 took part in the qualifications aboard Bataan.

"Bataan has been extremely supportive throughout all of our evolutions," said Lt. j.g. Philip Saulnier, the HSC-26 detachment communications officer. "Bataan's air department provided us with air traffic control support for three helicopters, particularly during the DLQs, replenishments at sea, and AATCC services."

Saulnier said the direct support from Bataan has led to a more robust search and rescue capability for fleet support during upcoming deployments.

"When coordinating with my counterparts in the Fleet Marine Force (FMF), I am extremely proud to be part of the Bataan team," said Lukehart. "The crew of Bataan has consistently exuded a can-do attitude, and provided excellent support. Marines feel at home when they come aboard this ship."

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

110101-N-7981E-064 PACIFIC OCEAN (Jan. 1, 2011) Sailors ring in the new year at midnight with a qualification fire of pencil flares in the first time zone west of the International Date Line aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are on a deployment to the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released) 





101217-N-7981E-156 PACIFIC OCEAN (Dec. 17, 2010) Aviation Electronics Technician Airman Tyler Signer, a plane captain assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 113, waits for the launch of an F/A-18C Hornet after completing start up and pre-flight checks with the pilot aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are on a three-week composite training unit exercise to be followed by a deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released) 





101205-N-2055M-296 PACIFIC OCEAN (Dec. 5, 2010) Command Master Chief April Beldo addresses Sailors during a second class petty officer leadership course aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is on a three-week composite training unit exercise to be followed by a deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Travis K. Mendoza/Released)





110106-N-2055M-063 PACIFIC OCEAN (Jan. 6, 2011) Aviation Electrician's Mate Airman Garrick Hague, assigned to Aircraft Intermediate Maintenance Division, makes adjustments to a set of night vision goggles inside an intermediate maintenance shop aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are on a deployment to the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Travis K. Mendoza/Released)





101231-N-7981E-291 PACIFIC OCEAN (Dec. 31, 2010) Lt. Cmdr. Kimberly Syres, a surgeon aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), performs a laparoscopic appendectomy in the operating room. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are on a deployment to the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released) 





101224-N-7981E-252 PACIFIC OCEAN (Dec. 24, 2010) HH-60H Sea Hawk helicopters assigned to Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron (HS) 15 pass a rainbow while delivering mail to the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) during a vertical replenishment at sea. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are on a deployment to the U.S. 7th and U.S. 5th Fleet areas of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





101225-N-7179R-001 PACIFIC OCEAN (Dec. 25, 2010) Rear Adm. Samuel Perez, commander of Carrier Strike Group 1, serves Christmas dinner aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carrier Strike Group 1 is on a scheduled deployment to the U.S. 5th and 7th Fleet areas of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Erik Reynolds/Released)





101214-N-7981E-226 PACIFIC OCEAN (Dec. 14, 2010)* Vice Adm. Allen G. Myers, right, commander of Naval Air Force, U.S. Pacific Fleet, meets Machinist's Mate 3rd Class Taylor Fenton while touring the waste processing room* aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are on a three-week composite training unit exercise followed by a western Pacific deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)

USS CARL VINSON (CVN 70), At Sea (NNS) [12/15/2010] -- Sailors aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) welcomed aboard commander, Naval Air Forces Dec. 14 during the Vinson Carrier Strike Group's composite training unit exercise (COMPTUEX) off the coast of California.

Vice Adm. Al Myers received a COMPTUEX overview in the ship's combat direction center (CDC) and observed the COMPTUEX evolutions from CDC.

He walked through the hangar bays greeting Vinson Sailors, and toured Aircraft Intermediate Department spaces. He visited Vinson's Reactor Auxiliary Room and the ship's trash processing spaces. He also met pilots from four Carrier Air Wing 17 squadrons and attended a senior enlisted meeting with Vinson's leading chief petty officers and embarked master chiefs.

"I'm thrilled to be here, and it's great to have an opportunity to get around the ship," said Myers. "You demonstrate what makes our Navy great and what makes our Navy important. I am very proud of you."

Myers praised Vinson's professionalism and dedication to duty evident in the ship's recent Inspection and Survey (INSURV) performance, the best in the past four years and the highest ever for a nuclear carrier.

"Usually I like to see one carrier do better than the last one on INSURV. But I don't know if that's possible now because Vinson set the bar so high. It's a fantastic accomplishment by all hands," said Myers. "The challenge is to keep the momentum going, to build and do even better."

Myers also encouraged the strike group Sailors to handle the gravity of their forthcoming mission.

"For the folks who are on their first deployment, they're going to write history. Vinson is going to be in the news," Myers said. "It's important to understand the Navy does two fundamental things - one is we influence foreign countries, build and disrupt coalitions, and we maintain sea lanes of commerce. You're going to influence a few foreign countries. By being present there, you're going to be protecting our lanes of commerce. You can't do that virtually, you have to be there, you have to be forward deployed. You prove every day what a strong team can do."

Vinson and embarked Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17; guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52); guided-missile destroyers USS Gridley (DDG 101) and USS Stockdale (DDG 106); and frigates USS Gary (FFG 51) and USS Rentz (FFG 46); are completing the COMPTUEX certification prior to a Western Pacific deployment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

110221-N-TB177-141 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Feb. 21, 2011) Sailors assigned to the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77) participate in a fire drill exercise in the ship's hangar bay. George H.W. Bush is underway in the Atlantic Ocean conducting training operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kevin J. Steinberg/Released)





110217-N-JR159-718 CORONADO, Calif. (Feb. 17, 2010) Students from Basic Crewman Training (BCT) Class 68-1 participate in a swimmer surf passage exercise at Naval Amphibious Base Coronado. Surf passage is one of many physically demanding evolutions that are a part of Special Warfare Combat-Craft Crewman training. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kyle D. Gahlau/Released) 





110221-N-ZN781-023 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Feb. 21, 2011) Aviation Electrician's Mate Airman David Coley, from Rocky Mount, N.C., reads a letter aboard the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72) thanking him for his service from Molly's Adopt a Sailor. Volunteers from Molly's Adopt a Sailor sent more than 130 care packages and party supplies to Sailors assigned to the Saberhawks of Helicopter Strike Maritime Squadron (HSM) 77. The Abraham Lincoln Carrier Strike Group is on a scheduled deployment to the U.S. 7th and 5th Fleet areas of responsibility, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Sarah Murphy/Released)





110218-N-8607R-127 GULF OF THAILAND (Feb. 18, 2011) Marines assigned to the Force Reconnaissance Platoon of the 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit (31st MEU) fast rope from a CH-46E Sea Knight helicopter for a visit, board, search and seizure drill aboard the Military Sealift Command maritime prepositioning ship USNS 1st Lt. Jack Lummus (T-AK 3011) as part of exercise Cobra Gold 2011. Cobra Gold is a multinational military exercise co-sponsored by the U.S. and Thailand. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eva-Marie Ramsaran/Released) 






110215-N-9094S-076 MANILA, Philippines (Feb. 15, 2011) Machinist's Mate Fireman Man Li shakes hands with Republic of the Philippines navy Chief Petty Officer Pablo Bauit during a U.S. 7th Fleet command ship USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19) community service activity at the Hospicio De San Jose. U.S. Navy personnel have volunteered at the Hospicio De San Jose for more than 100 years. Blue Ridge serves under Commander, Expeditionary Strike Group (ESG) 7/Task Force (CTF) 76, the Navy's only forward deployed amphibious force. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Brian A. Stone/Released) 





110218-N-2610F-166 LACKLAND AIR FORCE BASE, Texas (Feb. 18, 2011) Hospital Corpsman Brandon Wicker upper cuts Army Spc. Jeffery Spencer in the 178 lb. weight class during the gold-medal bout in the final of the 178 lb. weight class of the 2011 Armed Forces Boxing Championship. Spencer defeated Wicker 12-2. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Elliott Fabrizio/Released)





110219-N-2953W-138 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 19, 2011) Hull Maintenance Technician Fireman Apprentice Amanda Mathis uses a sound-powered telephone to communicate with Damage Control Central during a general quarters drill aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). The Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group is deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Adrian T. White/Released)





110216-N-6272M-023 GULFPORT, Miss. (Feb. 16, 2011) Builder 2nd Class Sean Duvall, assigned to Naval Mobile Construction Battalion (NMCB) 18, is welcomed home by his wife and son at the Naval Construction Battalion Center Training Hall. NMCB-18 is returning from a seven month deployment to the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Rob Mims/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

110116-N-6499D-230 SAKHIR, Bahrain (Jan. 16, 2011) Jeff Sinden, driver and co-owner of the modified Dallara IZOD IndyCar Series two-seat race car, takes a military member assigned to Commander, Task Group (CTG) 56.1 on a ride during the Indy 500 Centennial Tour's stop in Bahrain. The 10-day goodwill tour bring the 100th anniversary of the Indianapolis 500 to servicemembers deployed in Europe and the Middle East. CTG 56.1 provides maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Elisandro Diaz/Released) 





110223-N-IC111-027 PACIFIC OCEAN (Feb. 23, 2011) Aviation Ordnanceman Airman Irma Monje, from Tucson, Ariz., tests the circuit of a bomb racking unit of an F/A-18 Hornet in the gun shop aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). The Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group is underway continuing training before deploying to the western Pacific Ocean and the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kevin B. Gray/Released)





110218-N-7293M-037 RED SEA (Feb. 18, 2011) Electronics Technician 2nd Class Jose Lopez-Davila rides an 11-meter rigid-hull inflatable boat from the amphibious transport dock ship USS Ponce (LPD 15), in background, during a visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) training exercise. Ponce is part of the Kearsarge Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Nathanael Miller/Released)





110217-N-KD852-356 PACIFIC OCEAN (Feb. 17, 2011) An AV-8B Harrier assigned to the Black Sheep of Marine Attack Squadron (VMA) 214, front, prepares for takeoff as another lands aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8). Makin Island is conducting AV-8 operations in preparation for an upcoming deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist John Lill/Released) 





110219-N-9793B-029 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Feb. 19, 2011) Sailors assigned to the guided-missile cruiser USS Anzio (CG 68) simulate a helicopter crash on the flight deck. Anzio is conducting training operations in the Atlantic Ocean as part of the George H.W. Bush Carrier Strike Group in preparation for an upcoming deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Brian M. Brooks/Released)





110225-N-8040H-236 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 25, 2011) Gunner's Mate 2nd Class Michael Pryor and Gunner's Mate 2nd Class Shane Oster, both assigned to the weapons department of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), prepare to shoot a phone and distance line during a replenishment at sea. The Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group is deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Christopher K. Hwang/Released) 





110224-N-YR391-011 MAYPORT, Fla. (Feb. 24, 2011) Capt. Douglas Cochrane, commanding officer of Naval Station Mayport, plays the role of a hostage during an Exercise Solid Curtain-Citadel Shield 2011 active-shooter training scenario. The weeklong series of anti-terrorism and force protection exercises involves Navy installations and activities. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Gary Granger Jr./Released)


----------



## Solomon2

110304-A-8552S-020 PISA, Italy (March 4, 2011) U.S. Air Force personnel assigned to the 435th Air Mobility Squadron from Ramstein Air Base, load blankets, tarps and water containers onto a C-130 aircraft in Pisa, Italy, bound for Tunisia. The U.S. government is working with the international community to meet the humanitarian needs of the Lybian people and others in the country who fled across the borders. (U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Brendan Stephens/Released) 





110302-N-SG869-198 PACIFIC OCEAN (March 2, 2011) Sailors assigned to the air department of the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) move an F/A-18C Hornet assigned to the Death Rattlers of Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 323 from the elevator into the hangar bay. The Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group is conducting training operations before deploying to the western Pacific Ocean and the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Josh Cassatt/Released)





110308-N-0864H-332 KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (March 8, 2011) Information Systems Technician 1st Class Charmaine Bacon, assigned to the staff embarked aboard the U.S. 7th Fleet command ship USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19), plays with children during a community service event at Rhuma Juara Boys Home. The home is a nonprofit organization for underprivileged children 3 to 17 years old. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Fidel C. Hart/Released)





110301-N-7237C-009 PACIFIC OCEAN (March 1, 2011) An unarmed Trident II D5 missile launches from the Ohio-class fleet ballistic-missile submarine USS Nevada (SSBN 733) off the coast of Southern California. The test launch was part of the U.S. Navy Strategic Systems Programs demonstration and shakedown operation certification process. The successful launch certified the readiness of an SSBN crew and the operational performance of the submarine's strategic weapons system before returning to operational availability. The launch was the 135th consecutive successful test flight. (U.S. Navy photo by Seaman Benjamin Crossley/Released) 





110308-N-ZB612-064 WASHINGTON (March 8, 2011) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Gary Roughead, left, and Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) The Honorable Ray Mabus answer questions from members of the Senate Armed Services Committee during the Defense Authorization Request for Fiscal Year 2012 and the Future Years Defense Program for the Department of the Navy. (U.S. Navy photos by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Tiffini Jones Vanderwyst/Released)





110302-N-2937R-274 PACIFIC OCEAN (March 2, 2011) Sailors assigned to the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72) conduct an underway replenishment with the Military Sealift Command fast combat support ship USNS Rainier (T-AOE 7). The Abraham Lincoln Carrier Strike Group is on a deployment to the U.S. 7th and 5th Fleet areas of responsibility in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Adam Randolph/Released)





110301-N-9318F-132 SAN IGNACIO, Belize (March 1, 2011) Hospitalman Michael Morales, assigned to Security Cooperation Task Force (SCTF), Ground Combat Element, simulates treatment of a sucking chest wound during a jungle warfare and survival exercise at Pine Ridge Forest Reserve alongside members of the Belize Defense Force. SCTF is deployed to the U.S. Southern Command area of responsibility supporting Amphibious Southern Partnership Station 2011 (A-SPS 11), focusing on strengthening and establishing new relationships through the exchange of maritime mission-focused knowledge and exercising vital lines of communication between regional security services. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Brian S. Finney/Released)





110302-N-2911P-010 NAPLES, Italy (Mar. 2, 2011) Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class Lammont T. Hammond receives the Bronze Star Medal with combat distinguish device from Brig. Gen. John Love at the U.S. Naval Hospital, Naples, Italy. Hammond expose himself to enemy fire to assist wounded Marines in Afghanistan while assigned to 1st Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class John T Parker/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

love their digital camo on their uniforms when do pakistan apply digital camo uniforms


----------



## arushbhai

Upload more pictures please. love this thread


----------



## Solomon2

110404-N-YR391-002 JACKSONVILLE, Fla. (April 4, 2011) A vintage Navy biplane lands at Naval Air Station Jacksonville as part of the Centennial of Naval Aviation celebration. The Navy is observing the Centennial of Naval Aviation with a series of nationwide events celebrating 100 years of heritage, progress and achievement in naval aviation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Gary Granger Jr./Released)






110403-N-XX151-540 PHILIPPINE SEA (April 3, 2011) Sailors assigned to the Indian navy prepare to maneuver a rigid-hull inflatable boat alongside the guided-missile destroyer USS Stethem (DDG 63) to pick up Indian navy officers as part of exercise Malabar 2011. Malabar 2011 is the latest in a continuing series of training operations conducted to advance multinational maritime relationships and mutual security issues. The training atmosphere is designed to advance participating nations in military-to-military coordination and capacity to plan and execute tactical operations in a mutual environment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Aaron M. Pineda/Released)





110401-N-3154P-153 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (April 1, 2011) Marines with 1st Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment, 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit (26th MEU), conduct a chemical, biological, and radiological environment weapons training exercise aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3). Kearsarge is the command ship of the Kearsarge Amphibious Ready Group supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Scott Pittman/Released) 





110405-N-7764M-013 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (April 5, 2011) High Speed Vessel (HSV) 2 Swift approaches Wharf Bravo at Naval Station Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, after completing Southern Partnership Station (SPS) 2011. While on station, Swift will be loading 130 metric tons of food, valued at more than $900,000, which is scheduled to be delivered to Haiti. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Leona Mynes/Released)





110404-N-5716H-374 PACIFIC OCEAN (April 4, 2011) Culinary Specialist Seaman Apprentice Christina Baez positions safety nets around the flight deck of the amphibious transport dock ship USS Tortuga (LSD 46). Tortuga is operating in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility in support of Operation Tomodachi. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Josh Huebner/Released





110403-N-QP268-014 ATLANTIC OCEAN (April 3, 2011) Culinary Specialist Seaman Recruit Bryan Pearson, from Harrisburg, Pa., prepares two pans of sliced roast beef for the enlisted crew aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Whidbey Island (LSD 41). Whidbey Island is deployed as part of the Bataan Amphibious Ready Group in the Mediterranean Sea. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Martin Cuaron/Released)





110402-N-3392P-034 BLAKELY, Penn. (April 2, 2011) Lt. Cmdr. Jeanette Bederman, a reserve component member from Las Vegas, assigned to Navy Operational Support Center (NOSC) Avoca, places three flowers representing honor, courage and commitment on the gravesite of Loretta Perfectus Walsh, the first woman enlisted and the first female to reach the rank of chief petty officer in the U.S. Navy. NOSC Avoca honored Walsh by hosting a rededication and wreath laying ceremony. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Katrina Parker/Released) STORY





110401-N-JD217-092 NORFOLK (April 1, 2011) Cmdr. Roger Curry, navigation officer aboard the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71), shows a student at Campostella Elementary School how to salute after donning a flight helmet. Sailors assigned to Theodore Roosevelt visited students to teach them about tsunamis and earthquakes and what the U.S. Navy is doing to help victims in Japan after a 9.0 earthquake and subsequent tsunami March 11. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Jessica Echerri/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

110410-N-IC111-058 PACIFIC OCEAN (April 10, 2011) The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) and ships from the Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group and the Indian navy transit the Pacific Ocean during the conclusion of Exercise MALABAR, a bilateral training operation with the Indian navy. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kevin B. Gray/Released)





110407-N-XXXXX-054 PHILIPPINE SEA (April 7, 2011) Capt. KG Vishwanathan, fleet operations officer of Commanding Eastern Fleet, presents a gift to Capt. Rudy Lupton, commanding officer of the U.S. 7th Fleet command ship USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19). Vishwanathan visited the ship along with other officers from the Indian navy in support of exercise Malabar 2011, the latest in a continuing series of training operations conducted to advance multinational maritime relationships and mutual security issues. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)





110408-N-IC111-846 PACIFIC OCEAN (April 8, 2011) Indian naval officers tour the Ronald Reagan museum aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). Ronald Reagan is participating in Exercise Malabar, a bi-lateral coordination with the Indian navy and is operating in the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kevin B. Gray/Released)





110403-N-XX151-468 PHILIPPINE SEA (April 3, 2011) Sailors assigned aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Stethem (DDG 63) watch Indian sailors transport officers in rigid-hull inflatable boats as part of exercise Malabar 2011. Malabar 2011 is the latest in a continuing series of training operations conducted to advance multinational maritime relationships and mutual security issues. The training atmosphere is designed to advance participating nations in military-to-military coordination and capacity to plan and execute tactical operations in a mutual environment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Aaron M. Pineda/Released)





110408-N-IC111-390 PACIFIC OCEAN (April 8, 2011) Lt. Brian Zimmerman, flight deck officer aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76), explains how flight deck control manages aircraft to Indian naval officers of the Eastern Fleet. Ronald Reagan is participating in Exercise Malabar, a bi-lateral coordination with the Indian navy and is operating in the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kevin B. Gray/Released)





110408-N-IC111-016 PACIFIC OCEAN (April 8, 2011) Indian navy Rear Adm. Harish Bisht, flag officer of Commanding Eastern Fleet, returns honors as he walks through rainbow side boys aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). Ronald Reagan is participating in Exercise Malabar, a bi-lateral coordination with the Indian navy and is operating in the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kevin B. Gray/Released) 





110408-N-IC111-046 PACIFIC OCEAN (April 8, 2011) Rear Adm. Robert Girrier, commander of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 7, explains the role of the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) in Operation Tomodachi to Indian naval officers of the Eastern Fleet. Ronald Reagan is participating in Exercise Malabar, a bi-lateral coordination with the Indian navy and is operating in the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kevin B. Gray/Released) 





110408-N-IC111-934 PACIFIC OCEAN (April 8, 2011) Capt. Thom Burke, commanding officer of the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76), exchanges a gift with Indian navy Rear Adm. Harish Bisht, flag officer of Commanding Eastern Fleet in the captain's in-port cabin aboard Ronald Reagan. Ronald Reagan is participating in Exercise Malabar, a bi-lateral coordination with the Indian navy and is operating in the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kevin B. Gray/Released

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalai Lama

^^^

Pics of exercise malabar look great.


----------



## Solomon2

110406-N-0176M-003 ARABIAN SEA (April 6, 2011) The Arleigh Burke-class Aegis destroyer USS Higgins (DDG 76) is underway in rough seas. Higgins is deployed with the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Alex T. Mabini/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

110503-N-9435W-001 SOMALIA (May 3, 2011) *Members of a visit, board, search and seizure team from the guided-missile destroyer USS Bainbridge (DDG 96) apprehended 7 Somali pirates and released 15 Pakistani crew members off the coast of Somalia.* The Pakistani master of the vessel claimed to have been pirated and used as a mother ship for more than six months. The boarding team found seven loaded AK47 assault rifles, two rocket-propelled grenade launchers, seven projectiles, and several ammunition canisters, ladders and grappling hooks. The boarding team disposed of the pirate paraphernalia and weapons. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Intelligence Specialist Deshonia Wesley/Released)


----------



## illuzioN

soon to be an f-18 pilot here 

thanks solomon


----------



## Solomon2

110113-N-7176M-010 KINGS BAY, Ga. (Jan. 13, 2010) Senior Chief Machinist's Mate Paul Rose, from Vero Beach, Fla., instructs a damage control student in the Trident Training Facility fire trainer at Naval Submarine Base Kings Bay. The fire trainer helps submariners maintain peak proficiency in damage control evolutions during a boat's pre-deployment training cycle. (U.S. Navy photo by Machinist's Mate 2nd Class Dwain Martin/Released





030116-N-XXXXX-001 At sea with USS Florida (SSBN 728) Jan. 16, 2003 -- USS Florida launches a Tomahawk cruise missile during Giant Shadow in the waters off the coast of the Bahamas. Giant Shadow is a Naval Sea Systems Command (NAVSEA)/Naval Submarine Forces experiment to test the capabilities of the Navys future guided missile submarines. Florida is one of four Ohio-class ballistic missile submarines (SSBN) being converted to guided missile submarines (SSGN). Giant Shadow is the first experiment under the Sea Trial initiative of the Chief of Naval Operations Sea Power 21 vision and the first in a series of experiments before converting and overhauling the four SSBNs to SSGNs. The SSGNs will have the capability to support and launch up to 154 Tomahawk missiles, a significant increase in capacity as compared to other platforms. U.S. Navy photo. (RELEASED) 





110501-N-0113W-006 APRA HARBOR, Guam (April 30, 2011) The guided-missile submarine USS Ohio (SSGN 726) prepares for an upcoming deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. Ohio is one of two nuclear-powered guided-missile submarines forward deployed to the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. j.g. Matthew Wadden/Released)





091112-N-9531K-004 GROTON, Conn. (Nov. 12, 2009) Fireman Recruit Patrick Todd, a student at Basic Enlisted Submarine School, uses the Torpedo Tube Trainer to learn how to load Tomahawk cruise missile. (U.S. Navy photo by William Kenny/Released) 





110515-N-QF381-002 HONG KONG (May 15, 2011) The Los Angeles-class fast attack submarine USS Hampton (SSN 767) prepares to moor alongside the submarine tender USS Frank Cable (AS 40). Frank Cable conducts maintenance and support of submarines and surface vessels deployed in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Jennifer L. Walker/Released) 





110408-N-8467N-006 GROTON, Conn. (April 8, 2011) Senior Chief Sonar Technician (Submarine) Matthew Lindsey hugs his wife and daughter after the Los Angeles-class fast attack submarine USS Providence (SSN 719) returned to Submarine Base New London following a scheduled deployment. Providence supported Joint Task Force Odyssey Dawn, launching cruise missiles against Libyan air defense, surface-to-air missiles sites and communication nodes. (U.S. Navy photo by John Narewski/Released)





110515-N-BT122-770 HONG KONG (May 15, 2011) Seaman Stuart Olson, assigned to the submarine tender USS Frank Cable (AS 40), throws a heaving line to Sailors aboard the Los Angeles-class fast attack submarine USS Hampton (SSN 767) to moor alongside. Frank Cable conducts maintenance and support of submarines and surface vessels deployed in U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Melvin Nobeza/Released)

Frank Cable Visits Hong Kong

Story Number: NNS110514-01 Release Date: 5/14/2011 7:17:00 AM  

By Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class (AW) Jeremy Starr, USS Frank Cable (AS 40) Public Affairs

HONG KONG (NNS) -- Submarine tender USS Frank Cable (AS 40) anchored off the coast of Hong Kong to provide tended support to USS Hampton (SSN 767) during a port visit May 14.

Frank Cable's mission is to conduct maintenance and support of submarines and surface vessels deployed in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility.

This visit to Hong Kong is one of many port visits that the submarine tender has recently made along with deployed submarines in the western Pacific region.

"Hong Kong is an exciting port, and I look forward to showing our host nation Frank Cable's capabilities and providing our Sailors the opportunity to participate in community relations projects," said Capt. Tom Stanley, Frank Cable's commanding officer.

Cable will host a distinguished visitors luncheon and conduct ship tours. Frank Cable Sailors will also participate in community service projects that include facilitating morning exercises with children at the Fanling Nursery School orphanage and painting the Y.C. Cheng Centre, a day care and residential center for the intellectually and physically disabled.

"I am very proud of the entire crew, who have worked very hard to improve the material condition of the ship, making it ready and able to execute all tasking," said Stanley.

For many Sailors aboard Cable, this is the first time they have visited Hong Kong.

"Listening to the stories my grandfather told me when he visited Hong Kong in the Navy during the Vietnam War, makes me excited I am going to experience Hong Kong and take tours to China for the first time," said Machinery Repairman Fireman Recruit Barclay Reynolds.

During their time in port, Sailors will visit the local sites of Hong Kong and experience its culture. In addition, the crew has the opportunity to take a trip to Lantau, the largest outlying island of Hong Kong; will travel to mainland China; and will visit Macau, Shekou and Guangzhou, China.

At sea, the ship conducted surface warfare, damage control, ship handling training and qualifications.

For more news from USS Frank Cable (AS 40), visit USS Frank Cable (AS 40).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chogy

illuzioN said:


> soon to be an f-18 pilot here
> 
> thanks solomon



Excellent! Are you a Navy ROTC cadet? OCS? Where are you at in your career?


----------



## Solomon2

110415-N-KT462-199 HONOLULU (April 15, 2011) The guided-missile destroyer USS Hopper (DDG 70) leaves Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam for an independent deployment. Hopper will conduct operations in the U.S. 5th and 7th Fleet areas or responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jon Dasbach/Released)





115019-N-3074R-157 ARABIAN SEA (May 19, 2011) Ensign Bilal Agha, boarding officer of the visit, board, search, and seizure team from the guided-missile destroyer USS Hopper (DDG 70), hands out water bottles to fishermen aboard the Pakistani fishing vessel Al Sohail. Hopper provided food, water, medical and engineering assistance, responding to Al Sohail's distress signals after the vessel lost all power and communications. Hopper is on a routine deployment and is conducting maritime security operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Ensign Hannah Roberts/Released) 





110519-N-6971H-191 ARABIAN SEA (May 19, 2011) The visit, board, search, and seizure team from the guided-missile destroyer USS Hopper (DDG 70) board the Pakistani fishing vessel Al Sohail. Hopper provided food, water, medical and engineering assistance, responding to Al Sohail's distress signals after the vessel lost all power and communications. Hopper is on a routine deployment and is conducting maritime security operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Cryptologic Technician (Technical) Jefferson Heidenheimer/Released) 

USS Hopper, Joint Coalition Forces Rescue Pakistani Fishermen

Story Number: NNS110520-09 Release Date: 5/20/2011 8:23:00 AM

*From Commander, U.S. Naval Forces Central Command/5th Fleet Public Affairs*

USS HOPPER, Arabian Sea (NNS) -- Guided-missile destroyer USS Hopper (DDG 70) assisted the crew of Pakistani flagged fishing vessel Al Sohail May 18.

Al Sohail was adrift with no communications and little food or water after having lost power. Unable to send a distress transmission, the crew attempted to rig a sail out of rugs.

On May 17, an Australian aircraft assigned to Combined Maritime Forces' (CMF) Coalition Task Force (CTF) 151 spotted the vessel as its crew signaled their distress.

The Australian aircraft dropped food and water, and reported Al Sohail's position to CMF headquarters, co-located with U.S. 5th Fleet.

5th Fleet's CTF 50, under the command of the USS Enterprise Carrier Strike Group (ENTSG), directed Hopper to render assistance to the Al Sohail.
ENTSG's meteorology and oceanography team made drift calculations based on the sea state, current and winds to assist Hopper in locating the drifting vessel. Hopper located Al Sohail and arrived at its location around sunset, May 18.

Hopper sent a small boat to assist Al Sohail, and provided them with additional food and water, minor medical assistance and engineering support to attempt to repair its engines overnight. It was determined that Al Sohail's engines could not be repaired by Hopper's crew.




Working through 5th Fleet and CMF, a Pakistani naval vessel was contacted and requested to assist. The Pakistani frigate PNS Tariq (F 181) arrived on scene and took charge of the assistance efforts late in the evening, May 19.

Hopper is on a routine deployment and is conducting Maritime Security Operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations.

For more news from Commander, U.S. Naval Forces Central Command/5th Fleet, visit Commander&#44; U.S. Naval Forces Central Command/5th Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

110427-N-YY999-002 SAN DIEGO (April 27, 2011) A CT scan of a Peruvian mummy taken at Naval Medical Center San Diego provides details of the muscular and skeletal structure. The mummy is part of a planned exhibit at the San Diego Museum of Man. The medical center is the only medical facility in San Diego County with a Flash Dual Source 128 CT scanner that is Dual Energy capable. This unique capability uses two different energy sources to differentiate characteristics in tissue and bone beyond conventional CT imaging. (U.S. Navy image/Released)





110518-N-VA590-244 HAD YAO BEACH, Thailand (May 18, 2011) Senior Chief Hospital Corpsman Tom Gilham, center left, assigned to Commander, Task Force 73, reviews triage procedures with Royal Thai Navy medical personnel during a simulated medical evacuation during an amphibious landing exercise as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Thailand 2011. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jose Lopez Jr./Released) 





110517-N-6801S-075 ARABIAN SEA (May 17, 2011) Medical responders aboard the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65) triage Sailors during a mass casualty drill. Enterprise and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 1 are conducting close-air support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Nick C. Scott/Released) 





110104-M-5112P-136 SANGIN VALLEY, Afghanistan (Jan. 4, 2011) Hospital Corpsman 3rd Class Heidi A. Dean, assigned to the Female Engagement Team supporting 3rd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, gives a basic hygiene class during a health initiative in Sangin, Afghanistan. The initiative is being conducted to train local health care providers, treat sick and injured, and enhance Afghan National Security Force relations in the area. The battalion conducts counterinsurgency operations with the International Security Assistance Force and is assigned to Regimental Combat Team 2. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Joseph M. Peterson/Released)





110506-N-NY820-165 PAITA, Peru (May 6, 2011) The Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20) is anchored in the fishing town of Paita, Peru. Comfort is deployed supporting Continuing Promise 2011, a five-month humanitarian assistance mission to the Caribbean, Central and South America. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eric C. Tretter/Released)





110414-N-EP471-245 KINGSTON, Jamaica (April 14, 2011) Brazilian navy Lt. Maria Elisa fills a patient's tooth during a Continuing Promise 2011 medical community service event at the National Sports Arena. Elisa is embarked aboard the Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20) during the five-month humanitarian assistance mission to the Caribbean, Central and South America. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Kim Williams/Released)





110430-N-RM525-179 PAITA, Peru (April 30, 2011) Capt. David Weiss, commanding officer of the medical treatment facility aboard the Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20), gives Peruvian navy Rear Adm. Ricardo Menendez, commander of 1st Naval Zone, a tour of the flight deck. Comfort is deployed as part of Continuing Promise 2011, a five-month humanitarian assistance mission to the Caribbean, Central and South America. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jonathen E. Davis/Released) 





110503-N-QD416-114 PAITA, Peru (May 3, 2011) Sheryl Flanary, left, and Lt. j.g. Sara Edmondson teach a patient to play Cats Cradle at a Continuing Promise 2011 medical clinic set up by staff assigned to the Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20). Continuing Promise is a five-month humanitarian assistance mission to the Caribbean, Central and South America. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Brian A. Goyak/Released)

USNS Comfort, Continuing Promise 2011, Depart Jamaica after Treating Thousands

Story Number: NNS110425-06 Release Date: 4/25/2011 12:38:00 PM

By Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class (SW) Kim Williams, Continuing Promise 2011 Public Affairs

KINGSTON, Jamaica (NNS) -- Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20) and its Continuing Promise 2011 (CP '11) team departed Jamaica April 23 following ten days of medical, dental and veterinary care, engineering support and subject matter expert exchanges.

Comfort's crew performed 126 surgeries, treated 560 physical therapy patients, dispensed 3,161 pairs of eyeglasses and aided 1,186 dental patients during its mission in Jamaica.

For days, Kingston residents packed medical sites at the city's National Sports Arena and Windward Health Centre where many were eventually given an appointment for further treatment on board the ship.

"CP '11's mission in Jamaica clearly showed the United States' commitment to the Caribbean and what can be accomplished when partner nations work together toward a common good," said Capt. Brian Nickerson, Continuing Promise 2011 commodore. "Our visit also reinforced the idea that what we are doing does matter even though we are not able to help everyone. To those who we are able to help, it means everything."

CP '11 is a collaborative effort involving military and civilian medical professionals from a variety of organizations including National Nurses United and Memorial Healthcare, as well as support from non-governmental organizations such as Loving Hugs Inc. and Edge Outreach to name a few.

In addition to the two medical community service sites, CP '11 personnel also performed community relations (COMREL) projects at local schools, churches and children's homes.

For many Sailors on board Comfort, the COMRELs presented an opportunity to impact children's lives.

"It's great to be involved with people, especially different cultures in different atmospheres," said Aviation Support Equipment Technician 2nd Class Kevin Cobb. "Working with young people has always been my thing. To have children around me is great and to be able to teach them something that they won't forget, that is going to be forever marked in their heads forever that they will remember even when they get old and gray is even better."

In addition to providing humanitarian and civil assistance to host nation residents, CP '11 also serves as an opportunity for Comfort's crew to learn from partner nation and civilian experts.

"My sense is that our Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen, Marines, partner nation representatives and civilian volunteers are leaving Jamaica having gained valuable experience from a regional partner nation and in-country civilian experts," said Nickerson. "The hands-on training and subject matter expert exchanges that have occurred over the last ten days are developing the relationships and building the experience that may be needed during a future regional crisis or foreign disaster response."

Throughout the Jamaica mission, Comfort crew members welcomed many distinguished visitors aboard including the Prime Minister of Jamaica, the Honorable Bruce Golding; and U.S. Ambassador to Jamaica, Pamela Bridgewater.

CP '11 Jamaica concluded with a closing ceremony luncheon hosted by the crew of the Comfort and American Embassy in Kingston, Jamaica.

Comfort is deployed in support of Continuing Promise 2011, a five-month humanitarian assistance mission to the Caribbean, Central and South America. Comfort is operated and navigated by 70 civil service mariners who work for the U.S. Navy's Military Sealift Command.

For more news from U.S. Naval Forces Southern Command & U.S. 4th Fleet, visit U.S. Naval Forces Southern Command & U.S. 4th Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

110614-N-XZ912-208 ATLANTIC OCEAN (June 14, 2011) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) conducts rudder turns during sea trials. Dwight D. Eisenhower completed a nine-month planned incremental availability at Norfolk Naval Ship Yard on June 10 and is scheduled to resume underway operations this summer. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Christopher Stoltz/Released)





282





314





356

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

110701-N-NY820-395 PUERTO SAN JOSE, Guatemala (July 1, 2011) Lt. Cmdr. Robert Franks examines an optometry patient during a Continuing Promise 2011 medical community service event at the Las Morenas medical site in Puerto San Jose, Guatemala. Continuing Promise is a five-month humanitarian assistance mission to the Caribbean, Central and South America. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eric C. Tretter/Released)





110704-N-CZ945-696 NOUMEA, New Caledonia (July 4, 2011) Vice Adm. Scott Van Buskirk, commander of the U.S. 7th Fleet, inspects members of the French Armed Forces of New Caledonia (FANC), and U.S. Marines and Sailors assigned to the U.S. 7th Fleet command ship USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19) for a wreath laying ceremony at the American Monument. The event commemorated the 4th of July and the memory of U.S. service members who helped ensure the freedom of New Caledonia during World War II. Blue Ridge and embarked staff are underway on patrol in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Kenneth R. Hendrix\Released)





110701-N-NL541-147 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 1, 2011) A BQM-74E aerial drone launches from the guided-missile frigate USS Thach (FFG 43) during a live-fire exercise for the Pacific phase of UNITAS 52. Ships from Chile, Colombia, Peru and the U.S. participated in the exercise. UNITAS is a multinational exercise as part of Southern Seas 2011. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Stuart Phillips/Released)





110704-N-AU127-119 BOSTON (July 4, 2011) USS Constitution fires a 21-gun salute toward Fort Independence on Castle Island during the ship's July 4th underway as part of Boston Harborfest. The six-day Fourth of July festival showcases Boston's Colonial and maritime heritage to honor and remember the past, celebrate the present, and educate the future with reenactments, concerts and historical tours. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Shannon Heavin/Released)





110703-N-BC134-108 POHNPEI, Federated States of Micronesia (July 3, 2011) Landing craft utility (LCU) 1665, assigned to Assault Craft Unit (ACU) 4, prepares to off-load passengers and equipment onto the amphibious transport dock ship USS Cleveland (LPD 7) during Pacific Partnership 2011. Pacific Partnership is a five-month humanitarian assistance initiative making port visits to Tonga, Vanuatu, Papua New Guinea, Timor-Leste, and the Federated States of Micronesia. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman John Grandin/Released)





110702-N-MU720-077 VLADIVOSTOK, Russia (July 2, 2011) Sailors aboard the guided-missile frigate USS Ford (FFG 54) man the rails as the ship arrives in Vladivostok, Russia, for a port visit. Ford Sailors will engage with the Russian navy, experience the local culture and conduct community service projects during the visit. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Devon Dow/Released)





110702-N-NY820-135 PUERTO QUETZAL, Guatemala (July 2, 2011) A young patient relaxes in the post-surgery ward with Lt. j.g. Sarah Blackowicz aboard the Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20) during a Continuing Promise 2011 community service event. Continuing Promise is a five-month humanitarian assistance mission to the Caribbean, Central and South America. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eric C. Tretter/Released)





110704-N-XX000-002 BOSTON (July 4, 2011) Aviation Ordnanceman Airman Bridget Lydon, center, from Squantum, Mass., assigned to the nuclear-powered aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76), prepares to throw the first pitch for a Boston Red Sox game at Fenway Park. Lydon temporarily left Ronald Reagan to surprise her family on Independence Day. She will return to the ship to finish its current deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Dustin Q. Diaz/Released)


----------



## Dalai Lama

Looking at these pictures is kinda disheartening... just makes me realize how far India has to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

110704-N-VY256-213 SULU SEA (July 4, 2011) Command Master Chief David Blackburn fires a flare during an underway Independence Day celebration aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Howard (DDG 83) while at sea supporting Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Philippines 2011. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Christopher S. Johnson/Released)





110705-N-XR557-190 SULU SEA (July 5, 2011) Armed Forces of the Philippines Navy corvettes BRP Rizal (PS 74) and the BRP Pangasinan (PS 31) are underway ahead of the guided-missile destroyers USS Howard (DDG 83) and USS Chung-Hoon (DDG 93) during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Philippines 2011. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Katerine Noll/Released)





110705-N-VY256-046 SULU SEA (June 13, 2011) David Zook, executive officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Howard (DDG 83), center, and a U.S. Navy Midshipman join Armed Forces of the Philippines Navy Lt. j.g. Pitzevan Landicho to watch U.S. and Philippine navy ships move into station during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Philippines 2011. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Christopher S. Johnson/Released)





110704-N-WL717-039 INAWANGAN, Philippines (July 4, 2011) Members of an Armed Forces of the Philippines Marine battalion landing team and a Sailor assigned to U.S. Navy Riverine Squadron (RIVRON) 1 depart for a man overboard drill supporting Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Philippines 2011. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Ensign Lily Daniels/Released)





110704-N-XR557-047 PUERTO PRINCESA, Philippines (July 4, 2011) The guided-missile destroyer USS Howard (DDG 83) is trailed by a tug boat as the ship leaves port for the underway phase of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Philippines 2011. CARAT 2011 is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Katerine Noll/Released)





110701-N-NJ145-261 PUERTO PRINCESA, Philippines (July 1, 2011) Philippine navy sailors practice search and detain operations while participating in a tactical boarding training exercise with U.S. Coast Guard Maritime Safety and Security Team members during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Philippines 2011. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Robert Clowney/Released)





110613-N-XR557-109 SOUTH CHINA SEA (June 13, 2011) Amphibious assault vehicles launched from the amphibious dock landing ship USS Tortuga (LSD 46) conduct an amphibious landing exercise during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Malaysia 2011. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Katerine Noll/Released)





110701-N-TT977-044 ARLINGTON, Va. (July 1, 2011) Secretary of Defense Leon E. Panetta, left, speaks with Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Adm. Mike Mullen during his first visit to the "Tank" to meet with the Joint Chiefs of Staff at the Pentagon. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Chad J. McNeeley/Released)


U.S., Philippine Navies Join for 17th CARAT Exercise in Palawan

Story Number: NNS110628-04 Release Date: 6/28/2011 
*
From Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training Public Affairs*

PUERTO PRINCESA, Philippines (NNS) -- Three U.S. Navy ships arrived in Puerto Princesa, Philippines, to launch the 17th Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Philippines, June 28.

Guided-missile destroyers USS Chung-Hoon (DDG 93), USS Howard (DDG 83) and diving and salvage ship USNS Safeguard (T-ARS 50) are the U.S. Navy's centerpieces for the exercise, which features 11 days of training exchanges with the Philippine navy, both ashore and at sea.

This year marks the second time in recent years that CARAT has been held in Palawan. The exercise was held in Puerto Princesa in 2008; in 2009, the exercise was held in Cebu, and in 2010 at Subic Bay.

Ashore training includes such specialties as Visit, Board, Search and Seizure (VBSS) exercises; diver training; salvage operations; joint medical, dental and civic action projects, and aircrew familiarization exchanges. Additionally, there will be symposia on operations planning, search and rescue practices, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief missions, interagency cooperation and public affairs.

The at sea phase of CARAT focuses on developing maritime security capabilities in areas such as maritime interdiction, information sharing, combined operations at sea, patrol operations and gunnery exercises, plus anti-piracy and anti-smuggling exercises.

"The U.S. and Philippine navies have a long history of working together, and exercises like CARAT provide a great venue for us to hone our skills and increase our interoperability," said Capt. David Welch, Commander, Task Group 73.1 and the commander for the exercise.

Approximately 800 U.S. Navy personnel are participating in CARAT Philippines 2011. In addition to the three ships, other participants include U.S. Navy Seabees, a U.S. Coast Guard Maritime Safety and Security Team (MSST), U.S. Navy Mobile Security Squadron, U.S. Navy Riverine Forces, Medical Support personnel, and P-3C Orion and SH-60 Seahawk aircraft.

CARAT is a series of annual bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the Armed Forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, and Thailand. The CARAT series began in 1995 with six partner nations; Cambodia joined the series in 2009, and Bangladesh joined in 2010.

For more news from Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training, visit Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Navy Diver 2nd Class Jonathan Peglow




Lt. Ryan Ramsden




110720-N-WW409-534 DARWIN, Australia (July 20, 2011) Lt. Ryan Ramsden, assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 5, rappels off a tower while training with members of the Australian Northern Territory Tactical Response Group during exercise Talisman Sabre 2011. 





110719-N-WW409-093 DARWIN, Australia (July 19, 2011) Lt. Ryan Ramsden, assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 5, runs in a protective suit while training with the Police Dog Operations Unit of the Australian Northern Territory during Talisman Sabre 2011. 





110719-N-WW409-418 DARWIN, Australia (July 19, 2011) Explosive Ordnance Disposal 1st Class Karen McMillan, from Los Angeles, assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 5, participates in small arms weapons training with members of the Australian Northern Territory Tactical Response Group during exercise Talisman Sabre 2011. 





110720-N-WW409-626 DARWIN, Australia (July 20, 2011) Navy Diver 2nd Class Jonathan Peglow and Explosive Ordnance Disposal 1st Class Karen McMillan, assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit 5, connects the blasting cap to the detonation cord while training with members of the Australian Northern Territory Tactical Response Group during exercise Talisman Sabre 2011. Talisman Sabre is a bilateral exercise intended to train Australian and U.S. Forces in planning and conducting combined task force operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jennifer A. Villalovos/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

110709-N-CZ945-703 ROCKHAMPTON, Australia (July 9, 2011) Musician 3rd Class Camellia Akhami, a member of the U.S. 7th Fleet Band Far East Edition, interacts with a boy during the opening ceremony performance for Talisman Sabre 2011. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kenneth R. Hendrix/Released)





110718-N-IO627-130 TIMOR SEA (July 18, 2011) F/A-18 Hornets fly over the guided-missile destroyer USS Curtis Wilbur (DDG 54) after participating in a simulated air strike over Australia. Curtis Wilbur is participating in Talisman Sabre 2011, a bilateral exercise intended to train Australian and U.S. Forces in planning and conducting combined task force operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Andrew Ryan Smith/Released)





110729-N-QX997-003 CARDWELL, Australia (July 29, 2011) Musician 2nd Class Travis Stanley, left, Musician 3rd Class Michael Bookman and the U.S. 7th Fleet Band perform during a concert at Coral Sea Battle Memorial Park as part of Talisman Sabre 2011. Talisman Sabre is a bilateral exercise designed to train Australian and U.S. Forces in planning and conducting Combined Task Force operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Musician 1st Class Brian Nefferdorf/Released) 





110727-N-WV964-184 CORAL SEA (July 27, 2011) Damage Controlman Fireman Patrick Griffin, front, and Damage Controlman Fireman Jasmine Bly simulate checking for hot spots on a simulated downed helicopter as a damage control training team member observes during a crash and smash drill aboard the forward-deployed amphibious dock landing ship USS Germantown (LSD 42). Germantown is participating in Talisman Sabre 2011, a bilateral command post and field training exercise designed to maintain a high level of interoperability between U.S. and Australian forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Johnie Hickmon/Released) 





110721-N-WA347-073 CORAL SEA (July 21, 2011) A landing craft air cushion enters the well deck of the forward-deployed amphibious dock landing ship USS Germantown (LSD 42). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eva-Marie Ramsaran/Released)





110718-N-DS193-023 INDIAN OCEAN (July 18, 2011) An F/A-18E Super Hornet assigned to the Eagles of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 115 is prepared for take-off from the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73). George Washington is participating in Exercise Talisman Sabre 2011. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Adam K. Thomas/Released)





110716-N-DS193-003 INDIAN OCEAN (July 15, 2011) Members of the Australian Defense force observe flight operations on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73). George Washington is participating in Exercise Talisman Sabre 2011. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2rd Class Adam K. Thomas/Released)





110805-N-SD300-122 CORAL SEA (Aug. 5, 2011) Sailors assigned to the Warlords of Light Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron (HSL) 51, embarked aboard the U.S. 7th Fleet command ship USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19), stand by during flight quarters. Blue Ridge departed Cairns, Australia, after completing exercise Talisman Sabre 2011 and is continuing its summer patrol. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman James Norman/Released) 


USS Germantown Arrives In Brisbane for Port Visit

Story Number: NNS110803-06 Release Date: 8/3/2011 
*
By Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Johnie Hickmon, Commander, Amphibious Squadron 11 Public Affairs*

BRISBANE, Australia (NNS) -- The forward-deployed amphibious dock landing ship USS Germantown (LSD 42) and embarked Marines with the 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU) arrived in Brisbane, Australia for a port visit, Aug 3.

There are several events scheduled while the ship is visiting Brisbane. The ship will play host to a big top ceremony and the visit will also mark the start of a new era for Germantown. Cmdr. Carol McKenzie, who previously served as the ship's executive officer, will assume command from current Germantown Commanding Officer Cmdr. A. D. Hull during a scheduled change of command.

A community service project, sponsored by the ship's Religious Ministries department, is scheduled at Mater Children's Hospital. A softball game between Germantown Sailors and Marines and members of the Australian military is also scheduled. Several tours sponsored by the ship's Morale, Welfare and Recreation department will be available to Sailors who want a chance to explore the city.

After getting a taste of Australia when the ship visited Townsville June 7 earlier during the spring patrol, several Sailors said they are looking forward to visiting this city of more than 2 million residents and fully exploring what the city has to offer.

"I didn't get to visit the zoo when we hit Townsville," said Gunners Mate 3rd Class Linnell Bajao. "I hope to visit one in Brisbane and see an actual kangaroo and koala. I also want to relax and have a good time with my friends after a long deployment."

The visit comes as the Essex Amphibious Readiness Group completed Talisman Sabre 2011 (TS11), July 30. TS11 is a bilateral command post and field training exercise designed to maintain a high level of interoperability between U.S. and Australian forces. The exercise consisted of approximately 14,000 U.S. and 9,000 Australian personnel.

Hull said he felt TS11 was a success and his Sailors and Marines performed exceptionally well and gained valuable experience from the exercise.

"Our Navy and Marine Corps team benefitted immensely from exercise TS11," he said. "It was a huge privilege to be able to participate in this exercise. The crew is looking forward to our next opportunity to operate with the Australians."

Lcpl. Marshall Chiles said after being on the beach during TS11, he is ready to unwind.

"I'm looking forward to calling my family, shopping, and hanging out with friends," he said.

Germantown departed Sasebo, Japan, June 24 for TS11. Germantown was commissioned Feb. 8, 1986 and is capable of carrying more than 721 Sailors and Marines. It is 610 feet long and can travel at speeds up to 20 knots.

For more news from Commander, Amphibious Squadron 11, visit Commander, Amphibious Squadron 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

110518-N-UO379-006 ARABIAN GULF (May 18, 2011) An F/A-18C Hornet assigned to the Death Rattlers of Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 323 makes its final approach on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) from more than five miles away during night flight operations. Ronald Reagan and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 14 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility and will be conducting close-air support missions as part of Operations Enduring Freedom and New Dawn. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Alexander Tidd/Released)





101105-N-5684M-121 The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) maneuvers through fog in the Pacific Ocean.





110630-N-UO379-842 ARABIAN SEA (June 30, 2011) Sailors aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) prepare for the next pallet of supplies to arrive from the Military Sealift Command fast combat support ship USNS Bridge (T-AOE 10), not pictured, during a replenishment at sea. Ronald Reagan and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 14 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting close-air support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Alexander Tidd/Released)





110706-N-YQ852-360 ARABIAN SEA (June 6, 2011) Sailors observe as aircraft launch from the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). Ronald Reagan and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 14 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting close-air support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Shawnte Bryan/Released)





110621-N-EE987-084 ARABIAN SEA (June 21, 2011) Civilian contractors Louis Villagran, left, and David Parrish work with Aviation Machinist's Mate 3rd Class Ernesto Martinez, from Santa Rosa, Calif., to install a fuel cell into an F/A-18E Super Hornet assigned to the Argonauts of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 147, in the hangar bay of the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). Ronald Reagan and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 14 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting close-air support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Shawn J. Stewart/Released)





110710-N-EE987-288 ARABIAN SEA (July 10, 2011) Seaman Cory Fredenburg, from Sparks, Nev., cleans the canopy of an F/A-18 Hornet aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). Ronald Reagan and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 14 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting close-air support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Shawn J. Stewart/Released)





110711-N-EE987-002 ARABIAN SEA (July 11, 2011) Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Equipment) 3rd Class Robert Danner, from Reno, Nev., trains Aviation Boatswain's Mate Airman London Dudley, from Millbrook, Ala., on an advanced recovery control panel aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). Ronald Reagan and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 14 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting close-air support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Shawn J. Stewart/Released) 





090701-N-4995K-052 INDIAN OCEAN (July 1, 2009) Newly promoted officers get soaked during a "Wetting Down" portion of a promotion ceremony on the fantail of the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). "Wetting Down" is when officers throw buckets of water at newly promoted officers to celebrate their new rank. Ronald Reagan is underway on a scheduled deployment in the Indian Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Chelsea Kennedy/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

110812-N-SB672-158 HONG KONG (Aug. 12, 2011) Rear Adm. Robert Girrier, commander of the Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group, and Capt. Thom Burke, commanding officer of the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76), hold a press conference with Chinese media members on the flight deck of Ronald Reagan. Ronald Reagan is one of two aircraft carriers underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dylan McCord/Released) 





110812-N-SB672-250 HONG KONG (Aug. 12, 2011) Sailors speak with Chinese media members in Cantonese aboard the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). Ronald Reagan is one of two aircraft carriers underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dylan McCord/Released)





110812-N-BP741-002 HONG KONG (Aug. 12, 2011) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Higgins (DDG 76) render honors to the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) as the Higgins sails into Hong Kong for a port visit. Higgins is operating with the Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group supporting theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Alex T. Mabini/Released)





110812-N-IC111-159 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Aug. 12, 2011) The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) transits toward Hong Kong for a port visit. Ronald Reagan is one of two aircraft carriers underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kevin B. Gray/Released) 





110812-N-EE987-245 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Aug. 12, 2011) Operations Specialist 3rd Class Christopher Granneman, from Philadelphia, looks for surface contacts while on look-out watch on the weather deck of the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) during a scheduled port visit to Hong Kong. Ronald Reagan is one of two aircraft carriers underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibilities. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Shawn J. Stewart/Released) 





110525-N-TU221-593 HONG KONG (May 25, 2011) Children play on the nose of an F/A-18C Hornet during a tour in the hangar bay of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Travis K. Mendoza/Released)





110812-N-UO379-076 HONG KONG (Aug. 12, 2011) The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) anchors off the coast of Hong Kong for a port visit. Ronald Reagan is one of two aircraft carriers underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Alexander Tidd/Released) 


Ronald Reagan Arrives in Hong Kong
Story Number: NNS110812-01 Release Date: 8/12/2011

*By By Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Josh Cassatt, USS Ronald Reagan Public Affairs*

HONG KONG (NNS) -- USS Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group (CSG) arrived in Hong Kong Aug. 12, for a port visit after supporting Operations Enduring Freedom (OEF) and New Dawn in the 5th Fleet area of responsibility.

"We are excited to have this opportunity to visit this fine city of Hong Kong," said Capt. Thom Burke, commanding officer, USS Ronald Reagan. "We are looking forward to experiencing the culture and continuing to build ties in the community."

While in Hong Kong, Sailors and Marines of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76), with embarked Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 14 and Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 7; the guided-missile cruiser USS Chancellorsville (CG 62); and the guided-missile destroyers USS Preble (DDG 88) and USS Higgins (DDG 76) will participate in community service (COMSERV) projects and experience the local culture through tours offered by the ships' Morale, Welfare and Recreation departments.

The COMSERVs will include opportunities to distribute food and visit with the elderly, provide care and encouragement to youth, provide landscaping to facility grounds, and play games with children.

"COMSERVs are good because it is a win-win situation," said Chief Religious Programs Specialist Latanya Billingslea. "It is great for a Sailor who wants to give back and do something that will always be remembered by the host country, and it is awesome for the command. We are representatives and ambassadors of the United States Navy."

"I have been anticipating this port for some time," said Aviaton Boatswain's Mate (Handling) Airman Briana Luttrell. "I'm going on a couple tours, going shopping, and trying some local food. It will be great having some time off the ship."

The tours available to the crew include trips to Hong Kong Island and Macau, shopping outings to various centers, experiencing the city's night life, exploring the landscape through biking and hiking excursions, sampling local cuisine, and several others.

Sailors and Marines will also have a unique cultural interaction opportunity through a program called "Meals in the Home," an exchange program designed to connect local Hong Kong residents with U.S. Navy Sailors and Marines to encourage cultural differences and experiences in a domestic setting.

Since departing its homeport of San Diego Feb. 2, the ships of Ronald Reagan CSG were the first on the scene in Japan following a magnitude 9.0 earthquake and resulting tsunami that struck March 11.

Following their role in providing humanitarian aid and disaster relief in Japan, the Ronald Reagan then proceeded on to the 5th Fleet area of responsibility where they conducted operations in support of Operations Enduring Freedom (OEF) and New Dawn.

Along with the ships of the Ronald Reagan CSG, the embarked Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 14 includes the "Black Knights" of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 154, the "Argonauts" of VFA-147, the "Blue Diamonds" of VFA-146, the "Death Rattlers" of Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 323, the "Black Eagles" of Airborne Early Warning Squadron (VAW) 113, the "Cougars" of Tactical Electronic Warfare Squadron (VAQ) 139, the "Providers" of Carrier Logistics Support Squadron (VRC) 30 and the "Black Knights" of Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron (HS) 4.

For more news from USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) and the Ronald Reagan Strike Group, visit "Peace Through Strength" or visit the official USS Ronald Reagan Facebook page at USS Ronald Reagan | Facebook. For more news from USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) - Ronald Reagan Strike Group, visit USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) - Ronald Reagan Strike Group.

For more news from Commander, U.S. 7th Fleet, visit Commander, U.S. 7th Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

110520-N-VE240-181 VICTORIA, Texas (May 20, 2011) Students greet wounded service members on their way to Port O'Connor, Texas for Warrior's Weekend 2011. More than 250 wounded service members traveled to Port O'Connor, Texas to participate in fishing, poker and other events. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Rufus Hucks/Released) 





091010-N-3312P-001 NEW AND GUALEY RIVER, W.Va. (Oct. 10, 2009) Team Wounded Warrior from Naval Medical Center Portsmouth in Portsmouth, Va., shoots the rapids down the Gauley River during the first day of the 2009 All-Military Wilderness Challenge in West Virginia. The Wilderness Challenge is a competition between military teams from across the country Oct. 8 through Oct 10 in five extreme outdoor events. Marines from the "Dale Milton Racing" team from Camp Lejune, N.C. won the 9th annual Wilderness Challenge, completing all five events in a time of 7:17:41. (U.S. Navy photo by Mark Piggott/Released) 





110811-N-DM186-076 SAN DIEGO (Aug. 11, 2011) A Navy Hospital Corpsman from Wounded Warriors Battalion West shows his prosthetic leg during a halftime presentation at Qualcomm Stadium during a preseason NFL game between the Seattle Seahawks and the San Diego Chargers. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Tyler J. Wilson/Released)





110414-N-7491B-027 SAN DIEGO (April 14, 2011) Cmdr. Peter Shumaker, left, dermatological surgeon at Naval Medical Center San Diego (NMCSD) and Lt. Cmdr. Nathan Uebelhoer, top right, head of procedural dermatology division at NMCSD, perform a fractional carbon dioxide laser surgery on Lance Cpl. Juan Dominquez, assigned to Wounded Warrior Battalion-West, NMCSD detachment. This procedure is used to help remodel the scar tissue, promote healing, and soften the tissue in order to improve the tolerance of a prosthetic limb. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Joseph A. Boomhower/Released)





110811-N-ZS587-009 BETHESDA, Md. (Aug. 11, 2011) Lt. Andrew Takach, left, project manager for the Wounded Warrior Barracks at Naval Support Activity (NSA) Bethesda, gives Army Cpl. Jeremey Kuehl, right, and Army Staff Sgt. Loriann DeMelis, assigned to the Warrior Transition Brigade, a tour of the new Wounded Warrior Barracks. Patients will transfer from facilities at Walter Reed Army Medical Center to the new Wounded Warrior Barracks before Sept. 1. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist James G. Pinsky/Released)





110517-N-CD297-007 COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. (May 17, 2011) Team Navy/Coast Guard member Hospital Corpsman 3rd Class Angelo Anderson participates in the 200-meter wheelchair event during the second annual Warrior Games. The Warrior Games is a Paralympic-style sport event among 200 seriously wounded, ill, and injured service members from the U.S. Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps, and Coast Guard. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Andre N. McIntyre/Released)





090819-N-9818V-063 BETHESDA, Md. (Aug. 19, 2009) Master Chief Petty Officer of the Navy (MCPON) Rick West talks with U.S. Marine Corps Cpl. Charles Leak and his father, Richard from Buford, Ga. at National Naval Medical Center during his visit with Wounded Warriors. Leak suffered injuries while deployed to Afghanistan. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jennifer A. Villalovos/Released)

USO Breaks Ground for New Wounded Warrior and Family Center
Story Number: NNS110627-22 Release Date: 6/27/2011 7:27:00 PM

*From Fort Belvoir Public Affairs*

FORT BELVOIR, Va. (NNS) -- United Service Organizations (USO) held a groundbreaking ceremony June 27, marking the first day of construction of the new USO Wounded Warrior and Family Center at Ft. Belvoir, Va.

This is the first stateside USO center that will provide non-critical care and support for the wounded, injured and ill, as well as their families and caregivers as they transition from inpatient to outpatient care.

The architecturally innovative building, developed by Huffman Development and Turner Construction, will encompass 25,000 square feet and feature spaces that reflect the specific needs of Wounded Warriors and their loved ones. Family friendly rooms, classrooms, movie theaters, and healing gardens were researched and designed by STUDIOS Architecture in Washington DC. From the natural materials used in construction to the lighting, flooring, furniture and climate, the entire design focuses on the healing of body, mind, and spirit.

"This building will stand as a testament of America's promise that together with our wounded warriors and their families, the battle will be fought and won." said Sloan Gibson, USO president.

The USO vision is for the center is to become a state of the art community of care completely dedicated to the emotion, intent and essentials of our nation's wounded warriors from the battlefield to their journey through recovery.

The experienced staff and volunteers of the USO of Metropolitan Washington D.C. will run the new center when it opens in 2012.

The groundbreaking also underscores the public launch of Operation Enduring Care (OEC), the USO's $100 million capital fundraising campaign that will help build the Center at Fort Belvoir and a Wounded Warrior and Family Center at the new Walter Reed National Military Medical Center in Bethesda, Md. OEC funds will endow the two Centers, as well as fund USO programs supporting wounded warriors at the Centers and at USO locations worldwide.

The USO's Commitment to Wounded Service Men and Women

With more than 160 locations around the world, the USO is in a unique position to listen to the troops and families and respond to those who need us the most. Since 2001 there are more than 40,000 injured service members in need of support and a comforting place to begin their journey of recovery. The USO heard the urgent call from our nation's wounded warriors answered with powerful network of global support.

In 2003, the USO began its care for the wounded warrior community in Germany by embedding a USO Center within the Contingency Aeromedical Staging Facility (CASF) at Ramstein Air Base to provide a critical home away from home environment for wounded begin staged there for transport to the US following medical treatment at Landstuhl Regional Medical Center (LRMC). In 2008, the USO Warrior Center was built at LRMC to better serve the outpatient wounded being treated there. The USO Warrior Center also provides a touch of home for troops until they are cleared to return to their unit in Afghanistan and Iraq.

In 2010, the USO formally launched comprehensive long-term programs designed to create a continuum of care and ensure that Americans returning from combat zones have every possibility of leading fulfilling lives by meeting their needs directly or through best-in-class partnerships. The help needed includes physical health/recreation, mental health support, family strengthening, education, employment and community integration.
A Collaborative Effort

The USO is building the Wounded Warrior and Family Center at Fort Belvoir in collaboration with an extraordinary group of partners. Generous support from these partners included private donor gifts, corporate donations, foundation grants, and in-kind support from suppliers and contractors.

"We are so grateful to our OEC Committee, Donors and Corporate Partners for being a part of this USO historic effort. They clearly see the need and hope that their contributions are a catalyst for other best in class organizations to step up and show their support and gratitude to these men and women who have made such deep sacrifices. Every bit helps and relieves the heavy financial and emotional burden off another warrior, caretaker or son or daughter," said Kelli Seely, USO senior vice president and chief development officer.

The following is a list of key partners for the Wounded Warrior and Family Center at Fort Belvoir:

* Northrup Grumman Foundation
* The Anschutz foundation
* Kuwait-America Foundation
* Lowe's Companies, Inc.
* News Corporation
* Ambassador & Mrs. William R. Timken, Jr.
* The Timken Company
* Timken Foundation of Canton
* Turner Construction
* Anheuser-Busch
* Express Scripts
* Mr. and Mrs. Stanley C. Gault
* Mr. and Mrs. Sloan D. Gibson
* Newman's Own Foundation
* Procter & Gamble

The Wounded Warrior and Family Center at Fort Belvoir is scheduled for completion in the Fall of 2012.

For more news, visit The U.S. Navy.
***

I'll add that since the 1970s the Americans with Disabilities Act has been responsible for making hundreds of thousands of public areas and means of transportation accessible by those who can only travel by wheelchair or possess a hook instead of a hand. The primary beneficiaries of the ADA have been veterans like the ones you see here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

100227-N-4408B-642 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Feb. 27, 2010) The aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77), the Navy's 10th and final Nimitz-class aircraft carrier, heels hard to starboard during high-speed turn drills. George H.W. Bush is underway in the Atlantic Ocean supporting fleet training operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Micah P. Blechner/Released)





100729-N-8273J-386 NORFOLK (July 29, 2010) Rear Adm. Nora Tyson speaks with media after assuming command of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 2, as Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Gary Roughead stands by at the conclusion of the CSG-2 change of command ceremony aboard the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77). As the first female to command a strike group, Tyson assumed command from Capt. Jeffery Hesterman, acting Strike Group Commander. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Tiffini Jones Vanderwyst/Released)





110525-N-YZ751-029 ATLANTIC OCEAN (May 25, 2011) Capt. Richard Powell, right, commanding officer of the Royal Navy destroyer HMS Dauntless (D33), gives a tour of the ship's bridge to Rear Adm. Nora Tyson, commander of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 2. The George H.W. Bush Carrier Strike Group is deployed to the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Tony D. Curtis/Released)





090825-N-5060D-201 JAKARTA, Indonesia (Aug. 25, 2009) Rear Adm. Nora Tyson, commander of Task Force 73, presents Indonesian sailors with command coins. The sailors completed visit, board, search, and seizure training aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Russell (DDG 59) as part of Cooperation and Readiness Afloat Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2009. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance the operational readiness of the participating forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Lily Daniels/Released)





090825-N-8539M-109 JAKARTA, Indonesia (Aug. 25, 2009) Rear Adm. Nora Tyson, commander, Logistics Group Western Pacific, meets a young student at Nural Falah Elemetary School during a Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Indonesia 2009 community service project. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance the operational readiness of the participating forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Mike Morley/Released)





110815-N-PW494-088 ARABIAN SEA (Aug. 15, 2011) Aviation Ordnanceman Airman Laura T. Malone, left, helps Rear Adm. Nora Tyson, commander of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 2, put together a GBU-38 500 lb. bomb in the forward bomb assembly area aboard the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77). George H.W. Bush is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility on its first operational deployment conducting maritime security operations and support missions as part of Operations Enduring Freedom and New Dawn. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Joshua D. Sheppard/Released)





110731-N-XE109-002 ARABIAN SEA (July 31, 2011) Former President George H.W. Bush promotes Rear Adm. Nora W. Tyson, commander of the George H.W. Bush Carrier Strike Group, to rear admiral upper half aboard the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77). George H.W. Bush is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility on its first operational deployment conducting maritime security operations and support missions as part of Operations Enduring Freedom and New Dawn. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Brian Read Castillo/Released)





110731-N-XE109-005 ARABIAN SEA (July 31, 2011) Rear Adm. Nora W. Tyson, commander of the George H.W. Bush Carrier Strike Group, is pinned to rear admiral upper half by Capt. Jeffery A. Davis, commander of Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 8, left, and Capt. Brian E. Luther, commanding officer of the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77). George H.W. Bush is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility on its first operational deployment conducting maritime security operations and support missions as part of Operations Enduring Freedom and New Dawn. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Brian Read Castillo/Released)

CSG 2 Commander Pins on Second Star, Former President Adminsters Oath
Story Number: NNS110802-03 Release Date: 8/2/2011 5:38:00 AM 

*By Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class (SW) Timothy Walter, USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77) Public Affairs*

USS GEORGE H.W. BUSH, At Sea (NNS) -- Commander, Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 2 Rear Adm. Nora W. Tyson was promoted August 1 to rear admiral (upper half) while deployed aboard USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77), the Navy's newest aircraft carrier.

Former President George H.W. Bush surprised Tyson when he administered the oath of office via video teleconference from his summer home in Kennebunk Port, Maine.

Tyson, the first woman to command a U.S. Navy carrier strike group, recited her oath of office in front of nearly 50 of her Sailors who packed the space to congratulate Tyson on her achievement.

"That is something that, obviously, I will never forget as long as I live," said Tyson.

George H.W. Bush Commanding Officer Capt. Brian E. Luther; Commander, Carrier Air Wing 8 Capt. Jeff Davis; and CSG2 Chief of Staff Capt. William Seaman placed the second stars on her shoulders.

Tyson said that she owed a debt of gratitude to all the Sailors she had the honor to work with over the last 30 years.

"It has been a phenomenal experience," she said. "I wouldn't trade it for anything."

Geore H.W. Bush CSG consists of the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77), CSG2 staff, Carrier Air Wing 8, Destroyer Squadron 22 staff, guided-missile cruisers USS Gettysburg (CG 64) and USS Anzio (CG 68), and guided-missile destroyers USS Truxtun (DDG 103) and USS Mitscher (DDG 57).

George H.W. Bush is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility on its first operational deployment conducting maritime security operations and support missions as part of Operations Enduring Freedom and New Dawn.

For more news from USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77), visit USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

A loyal dog sits by the casket of his owner, a fallen US Navy Seal 

http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/44271018/ns/today-today_pets_and_animals/#.Tle9A11ApaU

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zabaniyah

Ahhh!! No wonders they are super power!


----------



## Solomon2

020110-N-6967M-501 Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, Jan. 10, 2002 -- Lance Cpl. Robert Devlin, from 2nd Military Police battalion 2nd Force Service Support Group, displays restraints used for transporting detainees to Camp X-Ray. Camp X-Ray will be one of the holding facilities for Taliban and Al Qaida detainees. U.S. Navy photo by Photographer's Mate 1st Class Shane T. McCoy. (RELEASED)





100330-N-7456N-089 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (March 30, 2010) A Sailor assigned to the Navy Expeditionary Guard Battalion stands watch over a cell block in Camp 6 at Joint Task Force (JTF) Guantanamo while detainees look through magazines and books. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Joshua Nistas/Released)





110325-N-7544A-044 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (March 25, 2011) Master-at-Arms 2nd Class Nancy Mora, assigned to Navy Expeditionary Guard Battalion, Joint Task Force Guantanamo Bay, works out on a speed bag in the Denich Fitness Center at Naval Station Guantanamo Bay. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Maddelin Angebrand/Released)





101101-F-0651R-041 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Nov. 1, 2010) Detainees pray in the recreation area of Camp Four at Joint Task Force Guantanamo. (U.S. Air Force photo by U.S. Air Force Senior Airman Gino Reyes/Released) 





110224-N-8241M-110 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Feb. 24, 2011) Master-at-arms assigned to the security department at Naval Station Guantanamo Bay, Cuba secure Master-at-Arms 3rd Class Wyatt Howe, who is portraying an assailant, during Exercise Solid Curtain-Citadel Shield 2011. The weeklong series of anti-terrorism and force protection exercises involves Navy installations and activities. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Bill Mesta/Released)





100617-N-7456N-168 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (June 17, 2010) The Joint Medical Group dental officer provides dental treatment to a detainee at the detention hospital at Joint Task Force Guantanamo. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Joshua Nistas/Released)





101015-N-7764M-261 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Oct. 15, 2010) Master Chief Petty Officer of the Navy (MCPON) Rick D. West works with military working dog, Gino, during a tour of Naval Station Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Leona Mynes/Released)





100329-N-7456N-063 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (March 29, 2010) Detainees attend a class provided by Joint Task Force (JTF) Guantanamo. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Joshua Nistas/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

110912-N-RC734-066 PACIFIC OCEAN (Sept. 12, 2011) Ensign Patricia Cunanan shoves a pie in the face of Command Master Chief Michael Lucas during a fundraiser aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Comstock (LSD 45). Comstock is deployed in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility during a western Pacific deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joseph M. Buliavac/Released)





110818-N-ZS026-141 INDIAN OCEAN (Aug. 18, 2011) The amphibious dock landing ship USS Comstock (LSD 45), front, and the amphibious transport dock ship USS Green Bay (LPD 20) transit the Indian Ocean. Both ships are part of the Boxer Amphibious Ready Group and recently completed maritime security operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. The Boxer Amphibious Ready Group is underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility during a deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Trevor Welsh/Released)





110613-N-RC734-152 RED SEA (June 13, 2011) Culinary Specialist Seaman Recruit Nicholas Suarez, right, confronts Information Systems Technician 2nd Class Brandon Lungren after being sprayed with Oleoresin Capsicum (OC) spray during security training aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Comstock (LSD 45). Comstock is underway supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joseph M. Buliavac/Released) 





110504-N-RC734-009 GULF OF ADEN (May 4, 2011) A Scan Eagle unmanned aerial vehicle launches from the amphibious dock landing ship USS Comstock (LSD 45). Scan Eagle is a runway independent, long-endurance, unmanned aerial vehicle system designed to provide multiple surveillance, reconnaissance data, and battlefield damage assessment missions. Comstock is assigned to Combined Task Force (CTF) 151, a multi-national coalition conducting counter piracy and maritime security operations in the Arabian Sea, Gulf of Aden and Somali Basin. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joseph M. Buliavac/Released)





110915-N-RC734-063 PACIFIC OCEAN (Sept. 15, 2011) Culinary Specialist Seaman Angelena Moon, left, and Quartermaster Seaman Denise Perez take the E-4 advancement examination on the mess decks aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Comstock (LSD 45). Comstock is in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility during a deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joseph M. Buliavac/Released)





110423-N-RC734-002 GULF OF ADEN (April 23, 2011) Landing Craft Air Cushion (LCAC) 90, assigned to assault craft unit (ACU) 5, approaches the well deck of the amphibious dock landing ship USS Comstock (LSD 45). Comstock is underway supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joseph M. Buliavac/Released)





110709-N-RC734-024 GULF OF ADEN (July 9, 2011) A CH-46E Sea Knight helicopter assigned to the Evil Eyes of Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron (HMM) 163 delivers supplies to the amphibious dock landing ship USS Comstock (LSD 45) during a vertical replenishment. Comstock is underway supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joseph M. Buliavac/Released)





110724-N-RC734-177 ADLIYA, Bahrain (July 24, 2011) Ensign Jessica Alexander, left, assigned to the amphibious dock landing ship USS Comstock (LSD 45), participates in a yoga class with nursery school students at Regional Institute for Active Learning during a community service event. Comstock is conducting a scheduled port visit in Bahrain while deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joseph M. Buliavac/Released)



Comstock, Green Bay Sailors Lend Hand to Thailand Orphanage

Story Number: NNS110826-24 Release Date: 8/26/2011 2:18:00 PM 

*By By Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class (AW) Joseph M. Buliavac, Commander, U.S. 7th Fleet Public Affairs*

PHUKET, Thailand (NNS) -- Sailors and Marines deployed aboard USS Comstock (LSD 45, USS Green Bay (LPD 20) and part of 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU) participated in a community service (COMSERV) project with the Royal Thai Navy at the Home & Life Orphanage in Phang Nga, Thailand during a port visit August 23-24.

The project, co-sponsored by the Navy League of the United States, Phuket Thailand, involved participants assisting in shoring up, and adding to, an existing retaining wall to help stop erosion from a river running alongside the orphanage.

"These projects are a key way we can have an impact on the community in a way that leaves a positive impression of the U.S. on the people that will last for a generation or more," said Lt. Joseph Mayer, Comstock's command chaplain.

The orphanage was started after the 2004 tsunami that devastated the area to assist families and children that no longer had the means to support themselves. There are currently 26 children at Home and Life living as a large family under the supervision of five adults.

"Community involvement is something that has been part of my life since I was a child, and it has carried over to my Navy career," said Chief (select) Information Systems Technician Shantishra Williams. "I participate because it feels good to give back to more communities than just my own, and help empower others just as I have been empowered through community involvement."

The COMSERV volunteers also helped weed the orphanage garden, assisted with an ongoing construction project, and lent a hand in painting a new building on the grounds.

"It opens up the lanes of communication and friendship," said Chief (select) Boatswain's Mate Michael Chatman. "Both sides learn and benefit from COMSERV projects and it gives our Sailors and Marines an opportunity to have a better understanding of the culture and to have respect for it."

The participants also had a chance to interact with the children and were treated to a dance performance, as well as playing games and swimming in the local river.

"My favorite part was the smiles I saw on the faces of the children when we arrived to help them," said Chief (select) Quartermaster Michael Leer. "They made the trip by just saying thank you and really meaning it."

It was widely agreed that the event was a good way to spend liberty time while in Thailand.

"I believe it was a success," said Mayer. "We accomplished a lot of work, intermingled with the children, and had a positive experience. I only wish we could have done more while we were there."

Comstock and Green Bay, part of the Boxer Amphibious Ready Group (BOXARG), are underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations during a Western Pacific deployment.

For more news from Commander, U.S. 7th Fleet, visit Commander, U.S. 7th Fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

1




2




3




4




5




6
An F-35B Lightning II makes the first vertical landing on a flight deck at sea aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Wasp (LHD 1). The F-35B is the Marine Corps Joint Strike Force variant of the Joint Strike Fighter and is designed for short takeoff and vertical landing on Navy amphibious ships. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Seaman Natasha R. Chalk/Released)


F-35B Completes Initial Shipboard Vertical Landing Aboard USS Wasp

Story Number: NNS111003-13 Release Date: 10/3/2011 6:23:00 PM

*From Joint Strike Fighter Program Office Public Affairs*

USS WASP, At Sea (NNS) -- The Navy and Marine Corps Team made naval aviation history Oct. 3 as the F-35B Joint Strike Fighter (JSF) test aircraft BF-2 landed safely on USS Wasp's (LHD 1) flight deck, the first at-sea vertical landing for the Marine Corps' F-35 JSF version.

Marine Corps test pilot Lt. Col. Fred Schenk landed BF-2 at 3:12 pm. 

"It was exactly like we predicted," said Schenk. "But that's because of all the hard work and extensive preparation done by the Wasp and JSF team."

The first vertical landing is part of the initial ship trials for the F-35B which started Monday and is expected to last two weeks. The tests are scheduled to collect data on the aircraft's ability to perform short take-offs and vertical landings on a ship at sea, as well as determine how the aircraft integrates with the ship's landing systems, and deck and hangar operations.

This test period, the first of three scheduled at-sea test periods over the course of the development program, will also collect environmental data on the deck through added instrumentation to measure the F-35B's impact to flight deck operations.

"The first at sea vertical landing is a huge milestone," said Marine Corps Col. Roger Cordell, military site director for F-35 test and evaluation at Naval Air Station Patuxent River. "We're still early in this test period, and we expect to learn a lot more, but this is a great step toward delivering the capability to the fleet."

Wasp spent time in a shipyard earlier this year, preparing for the F-35 test period; adding specialized instrumentation to measure deck environmental effects.
"It is no small feat to put together sea trials," said Vice Adm. David Venlet, F-35 Program Executive Officer. "This test was planned to happen on 3 October back in early spring of this year and the team delivered on schedule. Signs of dependable performance are emerging across broad aspects of the development program. Professionals from the Navy, Marine Corps and industry team of Lockheed Martin, Northrop Grumman, BAE Systems and Pratt and Whitney and Rolls Royce continue to work tirelessly to deliver this aircraft to the fleet." 

"Every time an aircraft is first tested at sea we learn a great deal and the data collected from this event will inform us about the further development work necessary to successfully integrate the F-35B on large-deck amphibious ships. By all accounts, we're off to a great start today," Venlet said. 

The F-35B is the variant of the Joint Strike Fighter for the U.S. Marine Corps, capable of short take-offs and vertical landings for use on amphibious ships or expeditionary airfields to provide air power to the Marine Air-Ground Task Force. The F-35B will replace Marine AV-8B Harriers and F-18 Hornets and is undergoing test and evaluation at NAS Patuxent River prior to delivery to the fleet.

In addition to being the first ship to successfully land the F-35B, USS Wasp was also the first ship to host the V-22 Osprey during shipboard trials in October 2007.

Summary information regarding the performance of the F-35B ship trials will be made available after the completion of the test period.

Watch video of flight deck landing: F 35B 1st Landing on USS WASP - YouTube 

Additional information about the Joint Strike Fighter Program can be found at F-35 Lightning II Program.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## unicorn

http://www.navy.mil/management/photodb/photos/111004-N-CW137-007.jpg111004-N-CW137-007 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 4, 2011) An F-35B Lightning II is secured in the hangar bay aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Wasp (LHD 1). The F-35B is the Marine Corps Joint Strike Force variant of the Joint Strike Fighter. The aircraft is undergoing testing aboard Wasp. (U.S. Navy photo By Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Andrew Rivard/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/management/photodb/photos/111003-N-WS082-013.jpg 
111003-N-WS082-013 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 3, 2011) An aviation boatswain's mate directs an F-35B Lightning II after it completes the first vertical landing on a flight deck at sea aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Wasp (LHD 1). The F-35B is the Marine Corps Joint Strike Force variant of the Joint Strike Fighter and is designed for short takeoff and vertical landing on Navy amphibious ships. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Justin K. Thomas/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=108333ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 4, 2011) Chief Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Handling) Kristopher Smith gives the thumbs up for pilot Lt. Col. Fred Schenk to lift an F-35B Lightning II off the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship USS Wasp (LHD 1). The F-35B is the Marine Corps Joint Strike Force variant of the Joint Strike Fighter. The aircraft is undergoing testing aboard Wasp. (U.S. Navy photo By Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Andrew Rivard/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

111003-N-BS854-264 VLADIVOSTOK, Russia (Oct. 3, 2011) Children from Parus Nadezhdy Children's Rehabilitation Center touch equipment in the Combat Information Center aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62). Fitzgerald is one of seven Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyers assigned to Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 15 and is on patrol. (U.S. Navy photo by Ensign Carissa Guthrie/Released)





090304-N-0000F-001 PACIFIC OCEAN (March 4, 2009) Surface search and rescue swimmer Gas Turbine System Technician Aaron M. Hill swims through green marine marker dye to his teammates while recovering an exercise torpedo fired from the guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62) during Exercise Multi-Sail '09. (U.S. Navy photo by Ensign Adriel T. Brito/Released)





110325-N-8288P-244 PACIFIC OCEAN (March 25, 2011) Sailors aboard the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62) load boxes of humanitarian assistance supplies onto an SH-60 Sea Hawk helicopter. Fitzgerald, the flagship for Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 15, is at sea east of the Miyagi Prefecture of Japan to provide disaster relief and humanitarian assistance as directed in support of Operation Tomodachi. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William Pittman/Released)





111003-N-BS854-033 VLADIVOSTOK, Russia (Oct. 3, 2011) Russian Federation Capt. Ildar Akhmerov, left, commander of Surface Ships Force, Russian Pacific Fleet, describes photos of past operations at sea during a ship tour with Capt. John Shultz, second from right, commander of Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 15, and Cmdr. Brian Mutty, right, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62). Fitzgerald is one of seven Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyers assigned to DESRON-15 and is on patrol. (U.S. Navy photo by Ensign Carissa Guthrie/Released)





080319-N-5253W-007 PACIFIC OCEAN (March 19, 2008) Sailors assigned to the visit, board, search, and seizure (VBSS) team aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62), participate in a live-fire exercise. U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Gabriel S. Weber (Released)





061119-N-4124C-005 South China Sea (Nov. 17, 2006) - Planning team leaders of the U.S.-China combined search and rescue exercise (SAREX) meet for a debrief aboard the Army (Navy) (PLA (N)) ship Zhnajiang (DD 165) after the exercise, all of them expressing sentiments of success.





970508-N-8202E-007 ABOARD USS FITZGERALD (May 8, 1997) -- Gunner's Mate (guns) 3rd Class Shad Tucker of Killeen, Texas, lubricates the chase of a 5-inch, 54-caliber MK 45 gun mount aboard the guided missle destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62) after the ship conducted firing exercises while underway in the Arabian Gulf. U.S. Navy photo by Photographer&#8217;s Mate 1st Class Wayne Edwards. (RELEASED)





110625-N-EA192-090 PACIFIC OCEAN (June 25, 2011) Yeoman Seaman Apprentice Josh Lovely treats Ensign Carissa Guthrie for a lacerated face during a general quarters drill aboard USS the guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62). Fitzgerald is one of six Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyers assigned to Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 15 and is underway on a summer patrol in the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Mikey Mulcare/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

111026-N-RJ456-003 ARABIAN SEA (Oct. 26, 2011) Lt. Jose Bautistarojas conducts Roman Catholic Mass in the chapel aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74). John C. Stennis is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom and New Dawn. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Lex T. Wenberg/Released)





111024-N-BT887-526 ARABIAN SEA (Oct. 24, 2011) An F/A-18C Hornet assigned to the Golden Dragons of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 192 launches from the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74). John C. Stennis is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and support missions as part of Operations Enduring Freedom and New Dawn. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Benjamin Crossley/Released)





111027-N-BT887-554 ARABIAN SEA (Oct. 27, 2011) Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Equipment) Airman Mary Jane Crews collects a hold-back bar after an F/A-18E Super Hornet from the Tophatters of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 14 launches from the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74). John C. Stennis is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom and New Dawn. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Benjamin Crossley/Released) 





110925-N-AJ852-163 MANAMA, Bahrain (Sept. 25, 2011) Explosive ordnance disposal technicians assigned to Combined Task Group (CTG) 56.1 and the John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group fire 9mm M9 service pistols during combined weapons training. CTG 56.1 conducts maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Keith Jones/Released)





111026-N-GC412-325 ARABIAN SEA (Oct. 26, 2011) Electronics Technician 2nd Class John Dixon, left, and Electronics Technician 3rd Class Nicholas Blomgren perform maintenance on the 43 radar aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Will Tyndall/Released)





111017-N-RJ456-317 ARABIAN SEA (Oct. 17, 2011) Two F/A-18C Hornets assigned to the Golden Dragons of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 192 fly over the aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74) to show support for the upcoming Army/Navy football game. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Lex T. Wenberg/Released) 





111011-N-VN693-016 ARABIAN SEA (Oct. 11, 2011) Aviation boatswain's mates prepare for night flight operations in flight deck control aboard the aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Walter M. Wayman/Released)





111022-N-OY799-095 ARABIAN SEA (Oct. 22, 2011) Sailors play a large-scale chess game in hangar bay two during a steel beach picnic aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kenneth Abbate/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

One of the U.S. Navy's smaller, less-known bases in the War on Terror. 






110826-F-EL833-378 CAMP LEMONNIER, Djibouti (Aug. 26, 2011) Master-At-Arms 2nd Class George Simoni, a military working dog handler, works with Dax, a 4-year-old German shepherd military working dog, during a patrol training exercise. Simoni and Karo have been working together for nearly a year. Simoni is from Carthage, N.C., and is deployed from Naval Air Station Key West, Fla. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Stephen Linch/Released)





100130-N-1385G-007 CAMP LEMONNIER, Djibouti (Jan. 30, 2010) Lt. j.g. Michael Rucker, assigned to Combined Joint Task Force Horn of Africa, treats the infected feet of a 7-year-old Djibouti girl at the Caritas Djibouti complex in Djibouti. Rucker volunteers his medical services most weekends at the clinic. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Robert P. Gallagher/Released)





110906-A-UF490-018 GULF OF TADJOURA, Djibouti (Sept. 6, 2011) Sailors from the Maritime Expeditionary Security Squadron (MESRON) 2, Boat Detachment Charlie, use a Sea Ark Dauntless tactical craft to patrol the Gulf of Tadjoura. MESRON-2 provides a maritime security force to support Camp Lemonnier, Djibouti, with force protection for designated assets and infrastructure. MESRON-2 is homeported at Norfolk Naval Shipyard in Portsmouth, Va. (U.S. Army photo by Specialist Michelle C. Lawrence/Released)





110908-F-UI176-030 CAMP LEMONNIER, Djibouti (Sept. 8, 2011) Kenyan army Maj. Iman Rajab Athumani, a Muslim chaplain, leads spiritual worship at the prayer tent at Camp Lemonnier. Athumani met with U.S. armed forces chaplains during his three-week visit to exchange practices within religious and morale welfare. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Jonathan Steffen/Released)





100501-N-7526R-064 GOLF DE TADJOURA, Djibouti (May 1, 2010) An Air Force pararescueman, deployed to Camp Lemonnier, Djibouti (CLDJ), jumps from a CH-53E Super Stallion helicopter assigned to Heavy Marine Helicopter Squadron (HMH) 366, during a training mission in the Gulf of Tadjoura just off the coast of Djibouti. HMH-366 and various special operations groups deployed to CLDJ perform training and operational missions. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Marc Rockwell-Pate/Released)





091222-N-3417F-003 DJIBOUTI (Dec. 22, 2009) Said Omar Moussa, president of Djibouti's Chamber of Commerce, addresses an audience of Djiboutian businessmen and women during Combined Joint Task Force-Horn of Africa's Vendor Day. The event helped bridge African companies to the many maintenance, service, supply and construction contracts that support Camp Lemonnier, CJTF-HOA and its down range projects throughout East Africa. Seated with Moussa are, from left to right, Robert Mecklenburg, contracting officer for Navy Facility, Camp Lemonnier; U.S. Navy Capt. Greg Johnson, chief of contracts, CJTF-HOA; Moussa; U.S. Navy Capt. William Finn, commander of Camp Lemonnier; and Bill Callahan, deputy program manager, Pacific Architect Engineers, Camp Lemonnier. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Larry Foos/released) STORY





110402-N-1755G-684 CAMP LEMONNIER, Djibouti (April 2, 2011) Explosive Ordnance Disposal 3rd Class Ryan Donofrio, left, Lt. j.g. Jon Maurus, Explosive Ordnance Disposal 1st Class Maikara Lyman and Explosive Ordnance Disposal 2nd Class Barry Despot, all assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 11, participate in the EOD Memorial 5k Run. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joseph C. Garza/Released)





110408-N-1755G-068 CAMP LEMONNIER, Djibouti (April 8, 2011) Musicians 2nd Class Chris Morrison, left, and Kori Gillis, both assigned to the U.S. Naval Forces Band Europe and Africa, Flagship, perform during a concert at Camp Lemonnier, Djibouti. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Joseph C. Garza/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

110704-N-IZ292-016 NAPLES, Italy (July 3, 2011) Spectators watch a fireworks display at Carney Park during the Star Spangled Independence Day celebration at Naval Support Activity Naples. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Felicito Rustique/Released)





110606-N-YZ751-114 NAPLES, Italy (June 6, 2011) The aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77) departs Naples, Italy, after completing a port visit. George H.W. Bush is deployed in support of maritime support operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility on its first overseas deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Tony D. Curtis/Released)





111007-N-AQ172-038 NAPLES, Italy (Oct. 7, 2011) Secretary of Defense Leon E. Panetta, center left, accompanies Adm. Samuel Locklear III, commander of U.S. Naval Forces Europe-Africa, and commander of Allied Joint Forces Command Naples, and Vice Adm. Frank C. Pandolfe, commander of U.S. 6th Fleet, on their way to a morning briefing at Naval Support Activity Naples Capodichino. Panetta is visiting Naples to attend a NATO briefing and visit U.S. troops. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Daniel Viramontes/Released)





100406-N-7364R-142 NAPLES, Italy (April 6, 2010) Aviation Machinist's Mate 2nd Class Scott Lister, assigned to the Dragonwhales of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 28, performs maintenance on the main rotor head of an MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter during a Phase "A" inspection. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Felicito Rustique/Released)





111102-N-IZ292-050 NAPLES, Italy (Nov. 2, 2011) Operations Specialist 1st Class Jennifer Funderburk, right, lifts weights during physical therapy in the Physical Therapy Department at the U.S. Naval Hospital Naples. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Felicito Rustique/Released)





100223-N-8288P-021 NAPLES, Italy (Feb. 23, 2010) The guided-missile destroyer USS Cole (DDG 67) arrives in Naples, Italy in for a scheduled port visit. Cole is deployed to the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William Pittman/Released)





110707-N-IZ292-035 NAPLES, Italy (July 7, 2011) U.S. Navy Investigator Travis Bachorski, assigned to Naval Support Activity Naples Criminal Investigations Division, shows children how to dust for fingerprints. The demonstration was part of a summer enrichment program for children in grades K-7. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Felicito Rustique/Released)





101215-N-3759T-077 NAPLES, Italy (Dec. 15, 2010) Sailors assigned to the Naval Support Activity Naples emergency response team test an unknown white powder from a suspicious package during an emergency preparedness drill. The drill involved members of the base security department and fire rescue teams and helped maintain mission readiness in the event of a terrorist or biological threat. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jeff Troutman/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

111220-N-PB383-542 PACIFIC OCEAN (Dec. 20, 2011) Hospitalman Aaron Seltzer, assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU), lights a Menorah in observance of the Jewish holiday, Hanukkah, during a ceremony aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18). New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th MEU are operating in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)





111221-N-PB383-208 PACIFIC OCEAN (Dec. 21, 2011) A CH-53E Super Stallion helicopter, assigned to Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron (HMM) 268 Reinforced, transfers cargo from the Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler USNS Tippecanoe (T-AO 199) to the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18) during a replenishment at sea. New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU) are operating in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility as part of the Makin Island Ready Group. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)





111222-N-DX615-057 SINGAPORE (Dec. 22, 2011) Chief Warrant Officer Marc Lefebvre, dressed as Santa Claus, greets children at Singapore's Child at Street 11 care center, where Sailors and Marines from the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) gave gifts to children as part of a community service project. Makin Island is on its maiden deployment and conducting operations in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility in support of the Navy's maritime strategy. Makin Island is the Navy's newest amphibious assault ship and the only U.S. Navy ship with a hybrid electric propulsion system. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Alan Gragg/Released)





111114-N-KD852-268 SAN DIEGO (Nov. 14, 2011) The amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) departs Naval Base San Diego on its first operational deployment to the western Pacific region. Makin Island is the Navy's newest amphibious assault ship and the only U.S. Navy ship with a hybrid-electric propulsion system. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist John Lill/Released)


111221-N-UK333-093 PEARL HARBOR (Dec. 21, 2011) Sonar Technician (Submarine) 1st Class Philip Martinez is greeted with a kiss by his wife as he disembarks first from the Los Angeles-class fast attack submarine USS Columbia (SSN 771). Columbia returned to Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam after completing a six-month deployment to the western Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ronald Gutridge/Released)





111217-N-TT584-007 WAIKIKI, Hawaii (Dec. 17, 2011) The U.S. Pacific Fleet Marching Band participates in a parade honoring members of the 100th Infantry Battalion, 442nd Regimental Combat Team, and the Military Intelligence Service. The three Army units were recently awarded the Congressional Gold Medal by the U.S. Congress. (U.S. Navy photo by Musician 2nd Class Selina Gentkowski/Released





111221-N-JP983-005 VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (Dec. 21, 2011) Sailors assigned to the amphibious dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) man the rails as the ship returns to homeport after a three-month deployment in the Caribbean. Oak Hill supported Southern Partnership Station 2012, an annual deployment of U.S naval assets in the U.S. Southern Command area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joshua Mann/Released)


111221-N-JP983-008 VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (Dec. 21, 2011) Fire Controlman 2nd Class Marissa Gaeta, left, assigned to the amphibious dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) kisses her fiancée, Fire Controlman 3rd Class Citlalic Snell, following the ship's return to homeport after a three-month deployment in the Caribbean. Oak Hill supported Southern Partnership Station 2012, an annual deployment of U.S naval assets in the U.S. Southern Command area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joshua Mann/Released)


USS Oak Hill Successfully Completes "Southern Partnership Station" Deployment

Story Number: NNS111221-21 Release Date: 12/21/2011 6:00:00 PM

*From USS Oak Hill Public Affairs*

NORFOLK (NNS) -- More than 700 Sailors, Marines, Soldiers, Airmen and Coast Guardsman aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) returned home here Dec. 21 following an 80-day deployment to Central America. 

In support of Amphibious-Southern Partnership Station 2012 (AMPHIB-SPS 12), Oak Hill departed Oct. 3 for its sixth deployment in seven years. Embarked was a Tactical Law Enforcement Detachment (TACLET), a Navy Riverine Squadron (RIVRON) and a U.S. Marine Corps Special Purpose Marine Air Ground Task Force (SPMAGTF). The focus of this AMPHIB-SPS 12 mission was the disruption of illicit-trafficking in conjunction with U.S and partner nation (PN) law enforcement agencies in the Caribbean. 

"The linkage between drugs, drug money and the rise of transnational criminal organizations directly undermines regional security and threatens the vital economic development on which all regional partners depend," said Rear Adm. Kurt Tidd, commander, U.S. Naval Forces Southern Command and U.S. 4th Fleet. 

"Oak Hill brings the unique capabilities of an amphibious ship to help counter these non-traditional security threats," said Tidd.

The operations furthered the national strategy to combat transnational organized crime and narcotics trafficking. The TACLET successfully interdicted two shipments of contraband containing nearly 4000 kilos, detained 24 persons suspected of trafficking and provided an assist on a third. The estimated street value of the narcotics interdicted by the Oak Hill team was nearly $475 million dollars.

The SPMAGTF conducted numerous construction projects and subject matter expert exchanges (SMEEs) with PN marine, navy, riverine, coast guard and civilian security services in Colombia, Honduras and Guatemala. 

"The Marines and Sailors of the SPMAGTF performed brilliantly in the air, on land, and at sea over the past few months" said Lt. Col. Scott Conway, commanding officer, SPMAGTF. "We conducted vertical construction, infrastructure repairs, Marine Corps martial arts training, law enforcement exchanges, jungle warfare training, explosive ordnance disposal and improvised explosive devise training, aerial detection and monitoring, and many other tasks while engaged with four of our partner nations. 

"Despite coming together for the first time when we embarked for the mission, the Navy/Marine Corps team came together to accomplish more than many thought possible. I was equally impressed by our host nations' forces, and grateful for the opportunity to learn from them," said Conway.

The ship and her crew also conducted SMEEs with 22 Panamanian public security force members and hosted visits from VIP's from Colombia and Honduras, to include Maj. Gen. Luis Gomez, commander, Colombian Naval Infantry and Rear Adm. Hernando Wills, Colombian Navy chief of operations. 

Oak Hill was chosen for this mission because of her ability to carry, in addition to her normal crew, 400 combat-ready Marines, approximately 40 vehicles, and 40,000 cubic feet of cargo and equipment which can be transported by both helicopter and landing craft. 

This deployment marks the first time an LSD has deployed with embarked helicopters. Since LSDs are not equipped to embark helicopters, the helicopter maintenance team from Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron 774, based in Norfolk, Va., had to take everything along with them that they would need on deployment. This included tools, repair parts, and gear to move and maintain the aging CH-46 helicopters. 

In another first, Oak Hill embarked two armed River Patrol Boats (RPBs) from Riverine Squadron Three (RIVRON 3), Detachment 1, based in Yorktown, VA, for the deployment. The boats were stored aboard Oak Hill's boat deck and launched with the 30-ton crane. Originally built for river operations in Iraq, this deployment represents a new, viable mission for the boats. The RIVRON and Oak Hill team proved that RIVRON boats can effectively perform interdiction missions in rivers and coastal waters of Caribbean nations with the LSD serving as a supporting sea base.

"This deployment represents a new mission for amphibious ships," said Cmdr. David Bauer, Oak Hill commanding officer. "We found that an LSD can deploy with a wide variety of people and gear and effectively conduct the counter narcotics mission while at the same time supporting the Fourth Fleet Southern Partnership objectives and simultaneously being ready to conduct humanitarian assistance and disaster relief duties.

"An ability to conduct simultaneous air, amphibious and maritime operations, combined with a large cargo and fuel capacity, gives the operational commander the flexibility, stay time and punch needed to deploy medium sized forces around the world with little outside logistics support. On this mission, we proved that Oak Hill could deploy with Marine, Riverine, Coast Guard, Air Force and Army assets and truly become a Global Force for Good in the Caribbean region," said Baeur.

AMPHIB SPS-12 was also able to provide humanitarian assistance through its delivery of 95 pallets of Project Handclasp material, donated educational, humanitarian and goodwill material. During its SPS mission, Oak Hill stood ready as "first responders" to provide disaster relief throughout U.S. Southern Commands area of responsibility.

"AMPHIB-SPS 12 was a collaborative effort with all the branches of the armed services represented and working together aboard Oak Hill, and we demonstrated the flexibility of the Navy's amphibious ships by stretching the mission beyond what the LSD was originally designed to do," said Capt. Arturo Garcia, AMPHIB-SPS 12 mission commander. "With the SPMAGTF and its two CH-46E helicopters, two Riverine Patrol Boats and two Coast Guard boats, we carried and employed a unique and diverse capability into the region. With hard work and dedication, we were able to successfully complete all assigned tasks." 

Southern Partnership Station is an annual deployment of U.S. ships to the U.S. Southern Command area of responsibility in the Caribbean, Central and South America. The mission's primary goal is information sharing with partner nation service members and civilians in the region.

U.S. Naval Forces Southern Command and U.S. 4th Fleet (COMUSNAVSO/C4F) supports U.S. Southern Command joint and combined full-spectrum military operations by providing principally sea-based, forward presence to ensure freedom of maneuver in the maritime domain, to foster and sustain cooperative relationships with international partners and to fully exploit the sea as maneuver space in order to enhance regional security and promote peace, stability, and prosperity in the Caribbean, Central and South American regions.

For more information, visit The U.S. Navy, U.S. Navy | Facebook, or www.twitter.com/usnavy.> 

For more news from Commander, Naval Surface Force, U.S. Atlantic Fleet, visit Commander, Naval Surface Force, U.S. Atlantic Fleet.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

Now even they have lesbians too in the US millatery !


----------



## savVY

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Now even they have lesbians too in the US millatery !



war is won by guns and training not with the type of sexual relationship, at they are well trained and have better guns then your and my armed forces. Try respecting soldiers.


----------



## sammi

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> Now even they have lesbians too in the US millatery !



Why is that such a big deal?


----------



## savVY

<3 your TAVOR and Merkava


----------



## Chogy

The now infamous "lesbian kiss" is all over the news here in the USA. 

Years ago, it'd bother me. Now, I couldn't care less, so long as the person can do the job, what business is it of mine?


----------



## praveen007

C-130 Hercules on an Aircraft Carrier!! - YouTube
.
.
C-130 Hercules on an Aircraft Carrier!! - YouTube


----------



## monitor

USS Ronald Reagan (CVN-76) Nimitz-class nuclear-powered supercarrier of the United States Navy transporting cars of the sailors of the United States Navy (USN) from the San Diego Naval Base to the naval base in Bremerton, Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

^^^
LOL. That is one hell of a "car ferry-boat"!


----------



## Chogy

Haha! If there's a shipboard emergency, they'd all run to their cars. "My Porsche! It MUST be saved!"  

My favorite U.S. Navy ship must remain the U.S.S. Constitution. Veteran of the War of 1812, stellar war record, and the oldest ship in the world still afloat and on the Navy rolls.











Sorry if I've mentioned her already. I can't get enough of these old warships. Imagine a battle with black powder cannon when every participant is completely at the mercy of the wind, and only superb handling can give you a positional advantage.

There was a famous "chase" in the war of 1812 that had some huge British warships chasing an American frigate. The wind died down, and it became a battle of wits, with all the crews jumping to keep their sails perfectly trimmed, and the chase continued at less than 1 knot, for hours! With the British closing in, the Americans launched a long boat, and tied it to their frigate. A day-long haul with oars commenced, men collapsing from exhaustion, and in the end, because the frigate was smaller and lighter than the British ships, she was pulled to safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wisy

very impressive!
GJ!


----------



## Solomon2

Chogy said:


> My favorite U.S. Navy ship must remain the U.S.S. Constitution. Veteran of the War of 1812, stellar war record, and the oldest ship in the world still afloat and on the Navy rolls.
> 
> There was a famous "chase" in the war of 1812 that had some huge British warships chasing an American frigate. The wind died down, and it became a battle of wits, with all the crews jumping to keep their sails perfectly trimmed, and the chase continued at less than 1 knot, for hours! With the British closing in, the Americans launched a long boat, and tied it to their frigate. A day-long haul with oars commenced, men collapsing from exhaustion, and in the end, because the frigate was smaller and lighter than the British ships, she was pulled to safety.


The frigate was indeed the _USS Constitution_.

Wikipedia: 







...When her captain, Isaac Hull, was able to put to sea, he headed for New York in accordance with Secretary Hamilton's orders. Near New York, in the late afternoon of 17 July 1812, Hull saw four ships sailing west, and another one heading straight towards the Constitution...when the approaching ship did not identify herself, ordered the _Constitution_ to keep her distance and wait for daylight to assess the situation.[5] The approaching ship was the _Guerriere_, rejoining Broke's squadron after having become separated. Aboard her, Captain James Richard Dacres soon determined that the _Constitution_ was a hostile ship...

In light and fitful winds which occasionally died away altogether, the _Constitution_ led the British squadron in a stern chase. The _Constitution_ lowered her boats to tow the ships, while Broke ordered the boats from the entire British squadron to tow the _Shannon_. In an attempt to pull away, Hull ordered ten tons of drinking water to be pumped overboard. Despite this, the British squadron continued to gain on the _Constitution_. The _Constitution's_ First Lieutenant, Charles Morris, then suggested kedging to haul the ship along. This allowed _Constitution_ to draw away from the _Shannon_.[7] Fire from four heavy guns which Hull had shifted to point right aft prevented the British trying the same tactic. Late in the afternoon, the wind sprang up again, and the _Constitution_ increased her lead. The British ships gained slightly during the night, but the next day, _Constitution_ drew away again, although the chase lasted another day and a night until the British ships were out of sight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

Taking the Oath





110114-N-0000G-001 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Jan. 14, 2011) Lt. Cmdr. Jeffery Laubaugh, left, administers the oath of enlistment to Chief Intelligence Specialist Jared Pringle during an underwater reenlistment ceremony. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. j.g. Matthew Gray/Released)





110728-N-XZ714-442 LOS ANGELES (July 28, 2011) Rear Adm. Troy M. Shoemaker, commander of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 9, addresses onlookers around the Navy table at the 17th annual ESPN X-Games before a mass reenlistment ceremony for seven Sailors during Los Angeles Navy Week 2011, one of 21 Navy Weeks being held this year across the country. Navy Weeks are intended to showcase the investment Americans have made in their Navy and increase awareness in cities that do not have a significant Navy presence. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Luciano Marano/Released)





090530-N-6538W-073 PEARL HARBOR (May 30, 2009) Capt. Joseph W. Kuzmick, commanding officer of the aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74), reads names of fallen Sailors and Marines at the USS Arizona Memorial before a group reenlistment ceremony for John C. Stennis Sailors. John C. Stennis is in Hawaii for a scheduled port visit during a six-month deployment to the western Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Walter M. Wayman/Released)





120119-D-IQ655-115 JAMUL, Calif. (Jan. 19, 2012) Chief Warrant Officer (SEAL) Keith Pritchett, officer-in-charge of the U.S. Navy parachute demonstration team, the Leap Frogs, administers the oath of enlistment to Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Michelle Turner, the team public affairs officer, during an in-air reenlistment ceremony. The Leap Frogs perform aerial parachute demonstrations across America in support of Naval Special Warfare and Navy recruiting. (U.S. Navy photo by James Woods/Released)





111230-N-GA946-126 DALLAS (Dec. 30, 2011) Vice Adm. Kevin M. McCoy, commander of Naval Sea Systems Command, leads future Sailors, Soldiers, Airmen, Marines and Coast Guardsmen in the Oath of Enlistment during the halftime ceremony at the 2011 Bell Helicopter Armed Forces Bowl at Southern Methodist University's Gerald J. Ford Stadium. The game featured the University of Tulsa squaring off against Brigham Young University and honored the past, present and future service members. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Michael Tackitt/Released)





110911-N-RR095-072 PACIFIC OCEAN (Sept. 11, 2011) Cmdr. Michael Dowling, left, air boss aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8), administers the oath of enlistment to Aviation Boatswain's Mate 1st Class Alayn Yasay aboard an MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter. Dowling, from East Northport, N.Y., wore a patch from the New York City Fire Department on the 10th anniversary of the Sept. 11, 2001 terrorist attacks. The Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group is conducting a composite training unit training exercise (COMPTUEX) off the coast of Southern California. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Stephen D. Doyle II/Released)





110315-N-CM124-017 CHICAGO (March 15, 2011) Russell Bonds, from Chicago, recites the oath of enlistment with 85 Chicago-area recruits at a swearing-in ceremony at the United Center, the home of the Chicago Bulls before a game. The ceremony has been an annual event for the past three years and is in partnership with the Bulls and the U.S. Navy. (U.S. Navy photo by Sue Krawczyk/Released)






101013-N-4928B-002 LOS ANGELES (Oct. 13, 2010) Cmdr. Michelle D. Carter, executive officer of Navy Recruiting District Los Angeles, administers the Oath of Enlistment to future sailors from the district. The swear-in ceremony was part of the Navy Recruiting District Los Angeles observance of the Navy's 235th birthday. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Anthony Briggs Jr./Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White Lightning

*New USN Aircraft Carrier's Electromagnetic Launcher *






General Atomics Completes Delivery of Motor Generators for Electromagnetic Launcher for New Aircraft Carrier. General Atomics Electromagnetic Systems Group (GA-EMS) celebrated a significant milestone with the delivery of the 12th and final Electromagnetic Aircraft Launch System (EMALS) energy storage system motor generator set to Naval Air Systems Command (NAVAIR) for installation in the new Gerald R. Ford aircraft carrier, CVN 78.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Solomon2 said:


> The frigate was indeed the _USS Constitution_.
> 
> Wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...When her captain, Isaac Hull, was able to put to sea, he headed for New York in accordance with Secretary Hamilton's orders. Near New York, in the late afternoon of 17 July 1812, Hull saw four ships sailing west, and another one heading straight towards the Constitution...when the approaching ship did not identify herself, ordered the _Constitution_ to keep her distance and wait for daylight to assess the situation.[5] The approaching ship was the _Guerriere_, rejoining Broke's squadron after having become separated. Aboard her, Captain James Richard Dacres soon determined that the _Constitution_ was a hostile ship...
> 
> In light and fitful winds which occasionally died away altogether, the _Constitution_ led the British squadron in a stern chase. The _Constitution_ lowered her boats to tow the ships, while Broke ordered the boats from the entire British squadron to tow the _Shannon_. In an attempt to pull away, Hull ordered ten tons of drinking water to be pumped overboard. Despite this, the British squadron continued to gain on the _Constitution_. The _Constitution's_ First Lieutenant, Charles Morris, then suggested kedging to haul the ship along. This allowed _Constitution_ to draw away from the _Shannon_.[7] Fire from four heavy guns which Hull had shifted to point right aft prevented the British trying the same tactic. Late in the afternoon, the wind sprang up again, and the _Constitution_ increased her lead. The British ships gained slightly during the night, but the next day, _Constitution_ drew away again, although the chase lasted another day and a night until the British ships were out of sight.



Welcome Back!! Keep posting and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Solomon2

120209-N-RG587-154 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 9, 2012) Hull Maintenance Technician Fireman Adam Garcia uses a tig welder to join two pieces of steel in the metalsmithing shop aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Dean M. Cates/Released)





120213-N-DR144-543 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 13, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) is underway in the Arabian Sea. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120213-N-ZI635-048 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 13, 2012) An HH-60H Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron (HS) 15 launches from the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman George M. Bell/Released)





120213-N-DR144-442 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 13, 2012) Naval Air Crewman Airman Terry Warren, assigned to Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron (HS) 15, mans a .50 caliber machine gun in the door of an HH-60H Sea Hawk helicopter during a mission flown from the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120213-N-DR144-844 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 13, 2012) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Momsen (DDG 92) pulls alongside the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120209-N-DR144-754 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 9, 2012) Meteorology and oceanography officers Lt. Cmdr. Shane Stoughton, left, Lt. Cmdr. Ana Tempone, along with Cmdr. Dan Van Meter, a strike operations officer, assemble a drifting buoy used to measure ocean currents before deploying it from the fantail of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120207-N-DR144-659 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 7, 2012) Aviation Structural Mechanic (Equipment) 2nd Class Jack McMurrain, assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 113, signals to a plane captain while troubleshooting systems on an F/A-18C Hornet on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120211-N-DR144-383 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 11, 2012) Airman Travis Baldridge and Aviation Machinist's Mate 3rd Class Ryan Thomas, both assigned to the aircraft intermediate maintenance department aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), secure a compressor module for an F404 turbofan. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)

COMNAVAIRFOR Announces 2011 Aviation Battle 'E' Winners

Story Number: NNS120214-01 Release Date: 2/14/2012 7:50:00 AM

*From CNAF Public Affairs*

SAN DIEGO (NNS) -- Commander, Naval Air Forces (CNAF) announced the winners of the 2011 Aviation Battle Efficiency (Battle "E") awards Feb. 10.

The aviation Battle "E" is the Navy's top performance award presented to the aircraft carrier and aviation squadron in each competitive category that achieves the highest standards of performance readiness and efficiency. The award recognizes a unit's training and operational achievements while including a balance that incentivizes efficiency.

USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) was the Battle "E" winner of the aircraft carrier category for the West Coast while the USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77) won for the East Coast.

"The warfighting excellence shown by these squadrons and the Vinson and the Bush proves them to be the best of the best. I am incredibly proud of their accomplishments," said Vice Adm. Al Myers, CNAF commander. "In a time of increased demand and a constrained fiscal environment, these Sailors, officers and aviators continue to deliver combat effectiveness and to display the professionalism and pride that is the hallmark of naval aviation."

In the aviation squadron competitions, each aviation Type-Commander selects a winner in every category, while CNAF selects the Navy-wide winners, resulting in three sets of recipients.

The 2011 Commander, Naval Air Force Atlantic squadrons selected as Battle "E" winners are:
*	Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 15, for the VFA-C category 
*	Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 136, for the VFA-E/F category
*	Electronic Attack Squadron (VAQ) 141, for the VAQ CVW category
*	Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron (VAW) 124, for the VAW category
*	Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 9, for the HS/HSC category
*	Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron Light (HSL) 42, for the HSL EXP category
*	Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 28, for the HSC EXP category
*	Patrol Squadron (VP) 10, for the VP category

The 2011 Commander, Naval Air Forces Pacific Fleet squadrons selected as Battle "E" winners are:
*	Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 151 for the VFA-C category
*	Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 2, for the VFA-E/F category
*	Electronic Attack Squadron (VAQ) 131, for the VAQ CVW category
*	Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron (VAW) 113, for the VAW category
*	Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron (HS) 4, for the HS/HSC category
*	Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron Light (HSL) 37, for the HSL EXP category
*	Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 23, for the HSC EXP category
*	Patrol Squadron (VP) 4, for the VP category

The 2011 CNAF squadrons selected as Battle "E" winners are:	
*	Electronic Attack Squadron (VAQ) 132 for the VAQ EXP category
*	Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron (HSM) 77, for the HSM category
*	Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron (HM) 15 for the HM category
*	Fleet Air Reconnaissance Squadron (VQ) 2 for the VQ EW category
* Fleet Air Reconnaissance Squadron (VQ) 4, for the VQ TACAMO category
*	Patrol Squadron Special Projects Unit (VPU) 1, for the VPU category
*	Fleet Logistics Support Squadron (VRC) 30, for the VRC category 

The Battle "E" competition is conducted to strengthen individual command performance, overall force readiness, and to recognize outstanding performance within the naval aviation force.

Grading metrics for attaining the Battle "E" award include operational achievement, training, inspection accomplishments, material and personnel readiness, aviation safety, weapon systems and tactics development, and contributions to the aviation community.

Each member attached to a winning ship or squadron earns the right to wear the Battle "E" ribbon on their uniform, or if they already posses that ribbon, they can add an additional "E" device to the ribbon.

For more information, visit The U.S. Navy, U.S. Navy | Facebook, or Twitter. 

For more news from Commander, Naval Air Forces, visit Commander, Naval Air Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

CBS Evening News with Scott Pelley - U.S. ships face high tension in the Strait of Hormuz - YouTube


----------



## Solomon2

120219-N-PB383-072 ARABIAN GULF (Feb. 19, 2012) Lt. Jonathan Gower, a battle surgeon assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU), pays his respects to Hospital Corpsman 3rd Class Kyler Estrada during a memorial ceremony in the chapel of the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18). Estrada, who was assigned to the 11th MEU, died while conducting night live fire and maneuver training in Djibouti, Africa. New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th MEU are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)





120207-N-PB383-126 ARABIAN GULF (Feb. 7, 2012) Boatswain's Mate 1st Class Darren Undercuffler drives a rigid hull inflatable boat away from the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18) during small boat operations. New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU) are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)





120209-N-PB383-647 ARABIAN GULF (Feb. 9, 2012) A landing craft, air cushion (LCAC) assigned to Assault Craft Unit (ACU) 5 approaches the well deck of the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18), as a CH-46E Sea Knight helicopter assigned to the Red Dragons of Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron 268 (Reinforced) prepares to take off from the ship's flight deck. New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU) are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released





120210-N-PB383-001 ARABIAN GULF (Feb. 10, 2012) CH-46E Sea Knight helicopters assigned to the Red Dragons of Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron 268 (Reinforced) prepare to depart the flight deck of the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18) during night flight operations. New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU) are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)





120131-N-PB383-895 ARABIAN GULF (Jan. 31, 2011) Landing Craft Utility (LCU) 1681 approaches the well deck of the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18). New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU) are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)





120131-N-PB383-745 ARABIAN GULF (Jan. 31, 2011) Marines depart Landing Craft Utility (LCU) 1681 in the well deck of the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18). New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU) are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)





111231-N-PB383-595 INDIAN OCEAN (Dec. 31, 2011) Hull Technician 1st Class James Reams, assigned to the visit, board, search, and seizure team, fires a 9mm pistol at a target during small-arms qualifications on the flight deck of the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18). New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU) are operating in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)


120216-N-PB383-414 ARABIAN GULF (Feb. 16, 2012) Cmdr. Yevsey Goldberg conducts an acupuncture procedure on a patient aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18). New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU) are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)


USS New Orleans Sailors, Marines Receive Alternative Medicine Treatments

Story Number: NNS120221-05 Release Date: 2/21/2012 9:44:00 AM 

*By Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro, Amphibious Squadron 5 Public Affairs*

USS NEW ORLEANS, At Sea (NNS) -- Sailors and Marines deployed aboard amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18) were able to take advantage of a unique pain relief opportunity, Feb. 16.

Cmdr. Yevsey Goldberg, assigned to the Combat Logistics Battalion (CLB) of the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU) and embarked aboard amphibious dock landing ship USS Pearl Harbor (LSD 52), came aboard New Orleans for a day to volunteer his unique services to the crew. 

Goldberg not only serves as the CLB's internal medicine specialist but is also a trained acupuncturist.

"I've always been interested in acupuncture," said Goldberg, who has been actively practicing acupuncture for a year and a half. "I wanted to do this for many years, and then the Navy sent me to school for it."

Acupuncture is the practice of stimulating specific points on the body through the insertion of thin metal needles though the skin. The process can provide temporary relief of common pains and discomforts such as headaches, knee pain, and nasal congestion. 

During his visit, Goldberg treated more than 20 patients with a variety of complaints ranging from minor back pain to a Sailor recovering from shoulder surgery. 

"I've had this sort of nagging pain in my shoulder for a long time," said Hospital Corpsman 1st Class Edison Sayaman. "I'm the kind of guy who will try anything once, and I figured since nothing else worked I'll give it a go. I can say even after one day there's a noticeable difference in pain."

In addition to treating patients, Goldberg also gave the independent duty corpsman aboard New Orleans a crash course in proper acupuncture techniques.

After the training, Hospital Corpsman 1st Class Joseph Samonte was able to treat a patient under the direct supervision of Goldberg. 

"I'm very open to the idea of treating patients with alternative types of medication and procedures," said Samonte. "I'm a firm believer in doing what's best for the patient and not just handing out medication."

Goldberg said that one of the most rewarding experiences for him as a doctor was having repeat patients.

"With acupuncture, it's very rewarding to see my patients get better without the help of pain medication or muscle relaxers," said Goldberg.

New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine MEU are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. 


For more information, visit The U.S. Navy, U.S. Navy | Facebook, or US Navy (@USNavy) on Twitter. 

For more news from USS Makin Island (LHD 8), visit USS Makin Island (LHD 8).


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

U.S.A always comes with new idea and new technology. Other nation just follows it. No wonder U.S.A is 20 year faster than the 2nd and 3rd super power.


----------



## Solomon2

A Warship Returns, With the Family in Tow




The aircraft carrier John C. Stennis in the North Arabian Sea in January. 
By C.J. CHIVERS
Published: February 27, 2012 

ABOARD U.S.S. JOHN C. STENNIS, off Mexico  Aidan Danielss journey toward his father began a little more than a week ago in the airport in Seattle, where he boarded a commercial flight headed over the Pacific. Six hours later, he landed in Honolulu and looked up into the eyes of his father, Lt. Cmdr. William Daniels, a Navy cryptologist. He had not seen him in seven months. 

Aidan is 8 years old. He was soon to start one of the most unusual family reunions related to American military service: a high-seas passage aboard a warship on its last leg home.

The nuclear aircraft carrier John C. Stennis had returned to United States waters after more than six months at sea, during which its aircraft flew the final Navy flight in the long war in Iraq, more than 1,000 combat sorties over Afghanistan and high-seas counterpiracy patrols in the North Arabian Sea.

The shared cruise pointed to how pride in service and deep stress can become entwined in military life. The sailors on the Stennis see themselves as one of the nations premier military units. But they realize that their ship is something else. It is also a globe-roaming office that separates families for months on end, carrying young women and men to war while saddling parents, partners and children with loneliness and strain. 





Petty Officer First Class Marcus J. Campagna with his daughter Zia, 9. 

Now they were almost back. As Aidan fell into his fathers embrace, nearly 1,100 relatives of other sailors were streaming through Honolulu. Soon they all boarded the Stennis at a pier in Pearl Harbor for the weeklong crossing of the Pacific to San Diego through rough seas and stiff winds.

Known as a Tiger Cruise, such journeys are a quiet staple of the Navy, a variation on the meet-your-returning-sailor-in-port homecomings.

On the Stennis, with relatives packed from bow to stern, the ship sailed from the warmth and aqua-green blue of Oahu into rough weather. As the days passed, the guests were offered continuous tours of the ships spaces and lessons on how sailors work, from the rules for prisoners in the brig to the activities in the space beneath the waves where bombs are stored and assembled.

The ship provided daytime sports and evening blues concerts in the hangar bay, an air show on the second day out of Hawaii and, one night, a dinner of steak and lobster as the carrier rose and fell on the sea.

As the ship closed the distance to the mainland, flying fish broke the surface and glided downwind, escaping the path of the bow.

Those who have sailed on such cruises say they are adventures and become shared moments in families lives that are often remembered for decades. Those who organize them say something more important happens. Families that have been separated become reacquainted and begin to sort through the rough rhythms of returning home.

Saturday evening, on the bridge of the Stennis, whose home port is Bremerton, Wash., the ships commanding officer, Capt. Ronald Reis, talked children through what he does from his captains chair. He explained the instrumentation. He allowed two boys to steer the massive vessel through 10 degree turns. He explained the radar images on a screen in front of his chair.

He discussed how the ship and its aircraft can fight. And he discussed the dangers on the deck below, where members of his crew were moving aircraft, readying for flights the next day. He pointed to a digital anemometer. The bridge was swept by winds blowing across the bow at 46 knots. The seas were gray and lumpy, and they surged with bright white spay.

We are worried about the sailors down there, he said.

As the boys left, he spoke of a larger set of thoughts behind these at-sea reunions. Let the healing begin, he said.

He let the thought sink in. Weve been gone a long time, he said.

These thoughts seemed mirrored in the relief, not articulated but visible, in Aidan Daniels. Midway to San Diego after spending days walking in quiet awe behind his father, he recalled a high point: the sense of a connection being restored.

My heart was pounding, he said of his anticipation. I had not seen him in seven months. 

Throughout the trip, the ships work continued. Family members were offered the chance to work alongside the crew, observing watches and helping in the morning cleaning of the ship. Each day gave way to exhaustion, a result of the rocking ship and round-the-clock work. 





Some sparring between children and sailors aboard the aircraft carrier John C. Stennis. 

There were parents yesterday sleeping on the mess decks because they were so worn out, said Chris Cation, the civilian who organized the cruise. (The guests aboard the carrier were luckier than those on the smaller destroyers and the cruiser accompanying the massive ship. The carrier rolled and swayed, but the little ships pitched, plunged and heaved in the big seas, sometimes even burying their bows. More than 75 percent of their guests were seasick, one officer said.)

One senior officer said the experiences can lead to insights in a sailors family that can alleviate strain in future deployments. It gives a better idea of what Mom or Dad does out here, he said.

The cruise comes with strict rules and potential risks.

To prevent tension or undue distraction, sailors can invite only guests with whom they have no intimate relations. Children and parents of sailors crowd the vessels; spouses are not allowed. (Many spouses did accompany children to Hawaii, where they had overnight reunions with their sailors before handing off children for the cruise and flying back to the mainland for the traditional reunion on the piers.) 





Sailors and their relatives watched an air show from the flight deck of the carrier John C. Stennis as they crossed the Pacific. 

To guard against the potential for falls on the ships many ladderways, guests must be at least 8 years old and pass a medical review before invitations are formalized months in advance.

Even with the medical screening, Mr. Cation and the ships senior enlisted sailor, Command Master Chief Stanley Jewett, admitted to living nervously while the guests are aboard. Probably my worst nightmare is someone falling of the ship, Chief Jewett said. Some little 10-year-old kid falls over into 15-foot seas.

He said he also worries that guests, who are not trained or necessarily as disciplined as the sailors, might smoke in the wrong place or time and ignite jet fuel. For this reason, he had assigned security patrols to gently enforce the rules.

There were few signs, though, of ill behavior. Mostly there was a quiet calm and scenes of parent-child reverie.

Linda Alvarez, 10, whose father, Chief Warrant Officer Mario Alvarez, is a maintenance supervisor in one of the shipboard helicopter squadrons, walked slowly through the hangar bay, describing battling slight dizziness from the sea state and the weeks worth of new experiences.

Her father described the reunion. It was simple. We cried, he said. We hugged and cried. And I told her how much I miss her and look forward to being home the next few months.

The ship steamed on, beneath their feet, its bow crashing through the seas, almost there.


----------



## Solomon2

"Amateurs talk about tactics. Professionals talk about logistics."
So let's look at Navy logistics a little. Pakistanis have seen U.S. Navy logistics teams during rescue operations, here is more of what logistics men and women do:






111029-N-DS193-011 PACIFIC OCEAN (Oct. 29, 2011) A C-2A Greyhound from the Providers of Fleet Logistics Support Squadron (VRC) 30, Detachment 5, flies over of the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73). George Washington is participating in Annual Exercise (ANNUALEX ) 2011, a bilateral field-training exercise sponsored by the Japan Self-Defense Force. ANNUALEX allows the U.S. and Japan to practice and evaluate the coordination procedures and interoperability elements required to effectively and mutually respond to the defense of Japan, a regional crisis, or a contingency situation in the Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Adam K. Thomas/Released)





100618-N-3165S-125 VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (June 18, 2010) Reserve component Sailors assigned to Beach Master Unit (BMU) 2, from Kansas City and Baltimore, prepare to check the water depth from a landing auxiliary rescue craft during a joint logistics over-the-shore exercise at Joint Expeditionary Base Little Creek-Fort Story as part of Operation Hampton Lion. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Ryan Steinhour/Released)





120217-N-AV390-005 MCMURDO STATION, Antarctica (Feb 17, 2012) The Military Sealift Command-chartered cargo ship MV Green Wave sits next to a modular causeway system used to off-load cargo at McMurdo Station. Green Wave delivered more than 6.8 million pounds of supplies to support operation Operation Deep Freeze, the annual resupply mission to McMurdo. (U.S. Navy photo by Larry Larsson/Released)





110822-N-BT887-011 PACIFIC OCEAN (Aug. 22, 2011) Logistics Specialist Seaman Rachel Foster wraps cargo nets on the flight deck of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74) during a vertical replenishment. The John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group is on a scheduled deployment to the western Pacific Ocean and the Arabian Gulf. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Benjamin Crossley/Released)





100604-N-5647H-224 BOSTON (June 4, 2010) Logistics Specialist 2nd Class Karl Hendrickson, left, and Gunner's Mate Seaman Kali Morris fire a round from a 24-pound long gun during a 21-gun salute exchange between USS Constitution and Fort Independence on Castle Island. The crew of Constitution hosted approximately 150 members of the Wounded Warrior Project during an underway Battle of Midway commemoration. (U.S. Navy photo by Seaman Shannon Heavin/Released)





111115-N-ZC343-788 SAN DIEGO (Nov. 15, 2011) Logistics Specialist Seaman Omar Borroto finishes the paint on the port anchor of the amphibious assault ship USS Bonhomme Richard (LHD 6). (U.S. Navy photo by Senior Chief Mass Communication Specialist Joe Kane/Released)





100916-N-7981E-303 SAN DIEGO (Sept. 16, 2010) Chief Information Systems Technician Joseph Valencia, assigned to Navy Marine Corps Intranet Detachment San Diego, sheds tears as his mentor places the cover of a chief petty officer on his head for the first time during a pinning ceremony in the Fleet Logistics Support Squadron (VRC) 30 hangar at Naval Base Coronado. Twenty selectees from various San Diego area commands were pinned to the rank of chief petty officer during the ceremony. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James Evans/Released)





111207-N-FU443-294 NORFOLK (Dec. 7, 2011) Lt. Daren McCulley, assigned to Fleet Logistics Support Squadron (VRC) 40, hugs his girlfriend Sara Schaumburg following the successful completion of a seven-month deployment embarked aboard the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Timothy Walter/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

090524-N-5208T-018 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (May 24, 2009) A member of the Warriors in Transition Battalion participates in a Soldiers Undertaking Disabled Scuba open-water diving certification dive at U.S. Naval Station Guantanamo Bay. The SUDS program teaches and certifies disabled and wounded recovering veterans how to scuba dive. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Josh Treadwell/Released)





090524-N-5208T-013 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (May 24, 2009) Danny Facciola, a certified scuba instructor with Soldiers Undertaking Disabled Scuba, leads a class of wounded warriors learning open water diving at U.S. Naval Station Guantanamo Bay. Wounded warriors participating in SUDS visited U.S. Naval Station Guantanamo Bay to complete their open water diving certification. The SUDS program teaches and certifies disabled and wounded recovering veterans how to scuba dive. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Josh Treadwell/Released)





100130-N-7917R-012 GUANTANAMO BAY (Jan. 30, 2010) Navy Diver 1st Class William Davis, assigned to the Port Operations Dive Locker at Naval Station Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, takes slack out of a line connecting a surface buoy to an underwater concrete anchor at the line separating U.S. military and Cuban waters. (U.S. Navy photo by Navy Diver 1st Class Brett Roberts/Released)





120209-N-IZ904-001 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Feb. 9, 2012) Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jayme Pastoric, assigned to the Expeditionary Combat Camera Underwater Photo Team, completes in-water checks prior to a training dive off the coast of Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. The team conducts semi-annual training to hone its divers' specialized skill set and ensure valuable support of Department of Defense activities worldwide. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Shane Tuck/Released)





120213-N-XD935-107 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Feb. 13, 2012) Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kori Melvin descends from the surface to document diving operations in the harbor of Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. Expeditionary Combat Camera's Underwater Photo Team conducts semi-annual training to hone its divers' specialized skill set and ensure valuable support of Department of Defense activities worldwide. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jayme Pastoric/Released)





120209-N-TS452-039 GUANTANAMO BAY (Feb. 9, 2012) Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kathleen Gorby conducts a familiarization dive off the coast of Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. The Underwater Photo Team of Expeditionary Combat Camera conducts semi-annual training to ensure support of Department of Defense activities worldwide. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kori Melvin/Released)




120210-N-XD935-128 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Feb. 10, 2012) Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Shane Tuck films coral growth on the hull of a sunken naval landing craft off the coast of Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. Expeditionary Combat Camera's Underwater Photo Team conducts semi-annual training to hone its divers' specialized skill set and ensure valuable support of Department of Defense activities worldwide. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jayme Pastoric/Released)





120210-N-XD935-180 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (Feb. 10, 2012) Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Shane Tuck films coral growth in the pilot house of a sunken naval landing craft off the coast of Guantanamo Bay, Cuba. Expeditionary Combat Camera's Underwater Photo Team conducts semi-annual training to hone its divers' specialized skill set and ensure valuable support of Department of Defense activities worldwide. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jayme Pastoric/Released)


Expeditionary Combat Camera Underwater Photo Team Visits GTMO


Story Number: NNS120216-12 Release Date: 2/16/2012 3:50:00 PM 
*By Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class (SW/AW) Justin Ailes, Naval Station Guantanamo Bay, Cuba Public Affairs*

GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (NNS) -- Expeditionary Combat Camera (COMCAM) Underwater Photo Team (UPT) divers visited Naval Station (NS) Guantanamo Bay, Cuba for underwater photography and videographer training Feb. 4-18.

In coordination with NS Guantanamo Bay's Navy divers (ND), the training includes both basic and advanced underwater photography and videography techniques, as well as proficiencies in Navy diving to ensure UPT divers are able to integrate with Naval diving units.

"Expeditionary Combat Camera is conducting underwater photography and videography training, as well as proficiencies in Navy diving, to ensure all UPT divers' skill sets are refined in order to support Department of Defense activities worldwide," said COMCAM Mass Communication Specialist (MC1) 1st Class Shane Tuck. "This training, developed by experienced UPT divers, is the first of its kind and the only underwater documentary training taught in the Navy."

Team members are conducting training in multiple locations including Kittery Beach, Phillips Dive Park, and Guantanamo Bay Harbor, ensuring UPT divers are able to complete missions in various surroundings.

"Guantanamo's NDs have had the opportunity to share their vast knowledge with our divers during our training sessions," said Tuck. "Additionally, the dive locker will benefit from publicity from any released media that directly stems from the underwater training. For COM CAM, any released photographs will demonstrate our command's underwater capabilities."

Expeditionary Combat Camera (COM CAM) Underwater Photo Team (UPT) divers training in Guantanamo Bay include MC1(EXW/DV/SW/AW) Jayme Pastoric, MC1(EXW/DV/SW/AW) Shane Tuck, MC2(EXW/DV/SW/AW) Kathleen Gorby, MC2(EXW/DV/PJ/SW) Kori Melvin, and MC3(EXW/DV) Scott Raegen.

For more information, visit The U.S. Navy, U.S. Navy - Government Organization - Washington, DC | Facebook, or US Navy (@USNavy) on Twitter. 

For more news from Naval Station Guantanamo Bay, visit Naval Station Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## Stealth

U.S. Navy Adm. Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, meets with Pakistani Chief of Army Staff Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani in Islamabad, Pakistan, July 24, 2010. DoD photo by U.S. Navy Petty Officer 1st Class Chad J. McNeeley







NORTH ARABIAN SEA (Aug.27, 2008) Chairman, Joint Chiefs of Staff, Adm. Mike Mullen greets Pakistani Chief of Army Staff, Gen. Ashfaq Kayani, after arriving aboard the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72). Lincoln is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operations Iraqi Freedom and Enduring Freedom as well as maritime security operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class William John Kipp Jr./Released)







U.S. Navy Adm. Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, speaks with Pakistani Army Lt. Gen. Ahmed Shafqaat and Gen. Parvez Kayani, chief of Army Staff, in Multan, Pakistan, Sept. 2, 2010, after returning from an aerial tour of the Pakistani regions devastated by floods. DoD photo by U.S. Navy Petty Officer 1st Class Chad J. McNeeley







U.S. Navy Adm. Mike Mullen, chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, speaks with Pakistani Army Lt. Gen. Ahmed Shafqaat in Multan, Pakistan, Sept. 2, 2010. Mullen toured regions of the country devastated by floods with Pakistani military leaders. DoD photo by U.S. Navy Petty Officer 1st Class Chad J. McNeeley







Islamabad - Pakistan Chief of Army Staff Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani, met with U.S. Secretary of Defense Robert Gates, U.S. Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Adm. Mike Mullen, and U.S. Undersecretary of Defense for Policy Michele Flournoy, at the Pentagon, March 22. 







Generals Petraeus and Kayani in Kabul







SEVILLE (Spain): Pakistan's Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Ashfaq Pervez Kiyani met USZ Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Admiral Mike Mullen







Ashfaq Kayani (second right) described the comments from Mike Mullen (far left) as 'very unfortunate and not based on facts'. (US Aircraft Carrier)


----------



## Stealth

Secretary of Defense Robert M. Gates (right) hosts a meeting in the Pentagon with Chief of the Pakistani Army Staff Gen. Ashfaq Kayani (2nd from right). Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Adm. Mike Mullen (2nd from left) and Under Secretary of Defense for Policy Michele Flournoy (left) also participated. DoD photo by R. D. Ward. (Released)







ISAF commander Gen David Petraeus, Pakistan Army chief Gen Ashfaq Kayani and Afghan Chief of General Staff Gen Sher Mahammed Karimi


----------



## Solomon2

These are old pics only peripherally connected to the thread topic and their theme does not apply now: since the U.S. became convinced that Kiyani has had a hand in the deaths of Pakistani journalists he is not welcome in the U.S. for photo-ops any more.


----------



## Solomon2

120302-N-ZI635-130 ARABIAN GULF (March 2, 2012) Airman Patrick Clary cleans inside of an F414 turbofan prior to testing on the fantail aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman George M. Bell/Released)





120306-N-DR144-854 ARABIAN GULF (March 6, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) and the Ticonderoga-class guided missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) conduct a replenishment at sea with the Military Sealift Command fast combat support ship USNS Bridge (T-AOE 10). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120302-N-DR144-583 ARABIAN GULF (March 2, 2012) Airman Sam Lyons, assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 81, and other Sailors work to re-stow barricades after participating in aircraft crash drills on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120306-N-DR144-387 ARABIAN GULF (March 6, 2012) The Military Sealift Command fast combat support ship USNS Bridge (T-AOE 10) prepares to conduct a replenishment at sea with the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), left, and the Ticonderoga-class guided missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) (CG 52). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120302-N-DR144-628 ARABIAN GULF (March 2, 2012) Sailors re-stow barricades after participating in aircraft crash drills on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120222-N-PM781-016 MINA SALMAN PIER, Bahrain (Feb. 22, 2012) Mineman Seaman Blake Couch, assigned to mine countermeasures ship USS Gladiator (MCM 11), stands watch on the pier. Gladiator is supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Arif Patani/Released)





120221-N-DR144-129 ARABIAN GULF (Feb. 21, 2012) A plane captain assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 113 washes an F/A-18C Hornet after a sandstorm swept across the flight deck of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120302-N-DR144-660 ARABIAN GULF (March 2, 2012) Rear Adm. Thomas K. Shannon, commander of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 1, addresses Sailors during a CSG-1 all-hands call on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

120309-N-DR144-896 ARABIAN GULF (March 9, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) is underway in the Arabian Gulf. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120309-N-DR144-013 ARABIAN GULF (March 9, 2012) Sailors participate in a 5K fun run hosted by the ship's Morale, Welfare and Recreation Division on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





120310-N-BC134-191 STRAIT OF HORMUZ (March 10, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) transits the Strait of Hormuz. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class John Grandin/Released)





120310-N-KS651-176 ARABIAN GULF (March 10, 2012) Ensign Stephanie Berger demonstrates her ability to defend herself during a security force qualification exercise aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Pearl Harbor (LSD 52). Pearl Harbor and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jason Behnke/Released)





120310-N-BC134-035 STRAIT OF HORMUZ (March 10, 2012) An SH-60B Sea Hawk helicopter attached to the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) patrols the area as the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) transits the Strait of Hormuz. Bunker Hill is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and theater security operation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class John Grandin/Released)





120311-N-UT411-452 ARABIAN SEA (March 11, 2012) Aviation Electronics Technician Airman Sergio Carbonell, assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 22, inspects an F/A-18F Super Hornet in the hangar bay aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Andrew K. Haller/Released)





120312-N-UT411-092 ARABIAN GULF (March 12, 2012) Chief Operations Specialist Tijuanna Schumpert, assigned to the operations department aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), stands the tactical action officer watch in the Combat Direction Center. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Andrew K. Haller/Released)





120312-N-UT411-316 ARABIAN GULF (March 12, 2012) Explosive Ordnance Disposal 1st Class Richard Kazunas, assigned to EOD Mobile Unit (EODMU) 3, practices rappelling exercises in the hangar bay aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Andrew K. Haller/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

Solomon2 said:


> 120309-N-DR144-896 ARABIAN GULF (March 9, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) is underway in the Arabian Gulf. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120309-N-DR144-013 ARABIAN GULF (March 9, 2012) Sailors participate in a 5K fun run hosted by the ship's Morale, Welfare and Recreation Division on the flight deck aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120310-N-BC134-191 STRAIT OF HORMUZ (March 10, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) transits the Strait of Hormuz. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class John Grandin/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120310-N-KS651-176 ARABIAN GULF (March 10, 2012) Ensign Stephanie Berger demonstrates her ability to defend herself during a security force qualification exercise aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Pearl Harbor (LSD 52). Pearl Harbor and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jason Behnke/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120310-N-BC134-035 STRAIT OF HORMUZ (March 10, 2012) An SH-60B Sea Hawk helicopter attached to the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) patrols the area as the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) transits the Strait of Hormuz. Bunker Hill is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and theater security operation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class John Grandin/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120311-N-UT411-452 ARABIAN SEA (March 11, 2012) Aviation Electronics Technician Airman Sergio Carbonell, assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 22, inspects an F/A-18F Super Hornet in the hangar bay aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Andrew K. Haller/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120312-N-UT411-092 ARABIAN GULF (March 12, 2012) Chief Operations Specialist Tijuanna Schumpert, assigned to the operations department aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), stands the tactical action officer watch in the Combat Direction Center. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Andrew K. Haller/Released)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 120312-N-UT411-316 ARABIAN GULF (March 12, 2012) Explosive Ordnance Disposal 1st Class Richard Kazunas, assigned to EOD Mobile Unit (EODMU) 3, practices rappelling exercises in the hangar bay aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Andrew K. Haller/Released)


reported....
this gulf called PERSIAN gulf not arabian gulf.


----------



## Solomon2

110708-N-DI587-021 PENSACOLA BEACH, Fla. (July 8, 2011) U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, solo pilots perform a maneuver during the Pensacola Beach Air Show. The show was part of the 2011 show season and in celebration of the Centennial of Naval Aviation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Rachel McMarr/Released)





111016-N-IR859-004 LEMOORE, Calif. (Oct. 16, 2011) Aviation Ordnanceman 1st Class Evan Bradbury, crew chief for the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, runs to his mark at the beginning of the demonstration at the Naval Air Station (NAS) Lemoore Central Valley Air Show. The Blue Angels performed at NAS Lemoore as part of the 2011 show season and in celebration of the Centennial of Naval Aviation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jen Blake/Released)





120229-N-BA418-043 EL CENTRO, Calif. (Feb. 29, 2012) Vice Adm. Allen G. Myers, commander of U.S. Naval Air Forces (CNAF), looks down the flight line prior to flying in a practice flight demonstration over Naval Air Facility (NAF) El Centro, Calif., with the U.S. Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron, the Blue Angels, CNAF makes an annual visit to NAF El Cento, Calif., where the Blue Angels spend each winter preparing for the upcoming show season. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Andrew Johnson/Released)





110911-N-IR859-013 LINCOLN, Neb. (Sept. 11, 2011) Lt. Cmdr. Ben Walborn, lead solo pilot for the U.S. Navy fight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, begins the Dirty Roll on Takeoff maneuver at the Guardians of Freedom Air Show. The Blue Angels performed in Lincoln as part of the 2011 show season and in celebration of the Centennial of Naval Aviation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jen Blake/Released)





120223-N-DI587-026 EL CENTRO, Calif. (Feb. 23, 2012) Marine Capt. Brandon Cordill, from Hemet, Calif., assigned to the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, performs a "diamond dirty loop" over Naval Air Facility El Centro during a practice flight. The Blue Angels start their 2012 show season at the Naval Air Facility El Centro Air Show March 10. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Rachel McMarr/Released)





111008-N-IR859-026 SAN FRANCISCO (Oct. 8, 2011) Lt. Cmdr. Ben Walborn, lead solo pilot for the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, performs the Sneak Pass over San Francisco Bay during San Francisco Fleet Week. San Francisco Fleet Week is a five-day event that highlights the equipment, technology and operational capabilities of the military's sea services and their history in the San Francisco area. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jen Blake/Released)





110707-N-BA418-065 PENSACOLA, Fla. (July 7, 2011) An F/A-18 Hornet assigned to the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, flies inverted over Pensacola Beach while performing the double farvel maneuver during a practice flight demonstration. The Blue Angels are scheduled to perform in the 2011 Pensacola Beach Air Show July 9 in cooperation with the Centennial of Naval Aviation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Andrew Johnson/Released





111015-N-IR859-047 LEMOORE, Calif. (Oct. 15, 2011) Members of the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, prepare to recover six F/A-18 Hornets at the end of the Naval Air Station (NAS) Lemoore Central Valley Air Show. The Blue Angels performed at NAS Lemoore as part of the 2011 show season and in celebration of the Centennial of Naval Aviation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jen Blake/Released)
)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arzamas 16

Nice pictures.


----------



## Solomon2

Arzamas 16 said:


> Nice pictures.


Actually, the longer I look at these the more queasy I feel...


----------



## Solomon2

031000-N-XXXXB-003 Arctic Circle (Oct. 2003) -- A young Polar bear stands up to get a better look at the Los Angeles-class fast attack submarine USS Honolulu (SSN 718) while surfaced 280 miles from the North Pole. 





031000-N-XXXXB-001 Arctic Circle (Oct. 2003) -- Three Polar bears approach the starboard bow of the Los Angeles-class fast attack submarine USS Honolulu (SSN 718) while surfaced 280 miles from the North Pole. Sighted by a lookout from the bridge (sail) of the submarine, the bears investigated the boat for almost 2 hours before leaving. Commanded by Cmdr. Charles Harris, USS Honolulu while conducting otherwise classified operations in the Arctic, collected scientific data and water samples for U.S. and Canadian Universities as part of an agreement with the Artic Submarine Laboratory (ASL) and the National Science Foundation (NSF). USS Honolulu is the 24th Los Angeles-class submarine, and the first original design in her class to visit the North Pole region. Honolulu is as assigned to Commander Submarine Pacific, Submarine Squadron Three, Pearl Harbor, Hawaii. U. S. Navy photo by Chief Yeoman Alphonso Braggs. (RELEASED)





031000-N-XXXXB-002 Arctic Circle (Oct. 2003) -- As seen through the periscope of the Los Angeles-class fast attack submarine USS Honolulu (SSN 718), a young Polar bear investigates the open water around the submarines rudder, while surfaced 280 miles from the North Pole. Commanded by Cmdr. Charles Harris, USS Honolulu while conducting otherwise classified operations in the Arctic, collected scientific data and water samples for U.S. and Canadian Universities as part of an agreement with the Artic Submarine Laboratory (ASL) and the National Science Foundation (NSF). USS Honolulu is the 24th Los Angeles-class submarine, and the first original design in her class to visit the North Pole region. Honolulu is as assigned to Commander Submarine Pacific, Submarine Squadron Three, Pearl Harbor, Hawaii. U. S. Navy photo by Chief Yeoman Alphonso Braggs. (RELEASED)





031000-N-XXXXB-004 Arctic Circle (Oct. 2003) -- The Los Angeles-class fast attack submarine USS Honolulu (SSN 718) sits surfaced 280 miles from the North Pole at sunset. Commanded by Cmdr. Charles Harris, USS Honolulu while conducting otherwise classified operations in the Arctic, collected scientific data and water samples for U.S. and Canadian Universities as part of an agreement with the Artic Submarine Laboratory (ASL) and the National Science Foundation (NSF). USS Honolulu is the 24th Los Angeles-class submarine, and the first original design in her class to visit the North Pole region. Honolulu is as assigned to Commander Submarine Pacific, Submarine Squadron Three, Pearl Harbor, Hawaii. U. S. Navy photo by Chief Yeoman Alphonso Braggs. (RELEASED)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

120504-N-EK905-051 ARABIAN SEA (May 4, 2012) A Marine assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit fast ropes from the back of a helicopter onto the aircraft elevator of the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8). Makin Island with embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit are deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Daniel J. Walls/Released)





120507-N-JO908-070 ARABIAN SEA (May 7, 2012) An AV-8B Harrier, assigned to Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron 268 Reinforced, prepares to land aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8). Makin Island and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit are deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U. S. 5th Fleet are of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Kory Alsberry/Released)





120508-N-KD852-673 INDIAN OCEAN (May 8, 2012) The amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) conducts flight deck operations in the Indian Ocean. The Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group is deployed to the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist John Lill/Released)





120428-N-UE944-524 ARABIAN SEA (April 28, 2012) Sailors and Marines run a 5-kilometer run to support sexual assault prevention and response aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8). Makin Island and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11thMEU) are deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Andrew Wiskow/Released)





120508-N-KD852-093 INDIAN OCEAN (May 8, 2012) The amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18), front, the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) and the amphibious dock landing ship USS Pearl Harbor (LSD 52) transit the Indian Ocean. The Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group is deployed to the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist John Lill/Released)





120426-N-PB383-153 AQABA, Jordan (April 26, 2012) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) the Honorable Ray Mabus addresses Sailors and Marines during an all-hands call aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18). New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)





120504-N-KS651-121 GULF OF ADEN (May 4, 2012) Engineman 1st Class Juan Ascensio, foreground, and Engineman 3rd Class Myint Swe clean water off the deck in main machinery room two aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Pearl Harbor (LSD 52). Pearl Harbor and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jason Behnke/Released)





120504-N-PB383-413 GULF OF ADEN (May 4, 2012) An MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter delivers cargo to the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) during a replenishment at sea with the Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler USNS Patuxent (T-AO 201). New Orleans and embarked Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (11th MEU) are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group, supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

120519-N-MG658-330 JOINT BASE ANDREWS, Md. (May 19, 2012) The U.S. Navy fight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, demonstrate choreographed flight skills during the annual Joint Service Open House. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Todd Frantom/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

kollang said:


> reported....
> this gulf called PERSIAN gulf not arabian gulf.



hahahahahaha Iranian insecurity is damn fun to see. 

*ARABIAN GULF FOR EVER*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

120528-N-JN664-016 ARABIAN SEA (May 28, 2012) Machinist's Mate 2nd Class Thao Tran tests liquid nitrogen in a cryogenic plant aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72). Lincoln is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Karolina A. Martinez/Released)





120524-N-XO959-316




120524-N-XO959-369 ARABIAN SEA (May 24, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72) transits the Arabian Sea. Abraham Lincoln is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Amanda L. Kilpatrick/Released)





120524-N-XO959-121 ARABIAN SEA (May 24, 2012) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Sterett (DDG 104), bottom, the Military Sealift Command Lewis and Clark-class dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Charles Drew (T-AKE-10) and the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Cape St. George (CG 71) conduct a replenishment at sea. Sterett and Cape St. George are deployed as part of the Abraham Lincoln Carrier Strike Group to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Amanda L. Kilpatrick/Released)





120523-N-NB694-038 ARABIAN SEA (May 23, 2012) Aviation ordnancemen move ordnance on the flight deck of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72). Lincoln is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Joshua E. Walters/Released)





120524-N-WD757-118 ARABIAN SEA (May 24, 2012) Aviation Structural Mechanic Airman Benjamin Huffman performs maintenance on an F/A-18C Hornet assigned to the Vigilantes of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 151 in the hangar bay of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72). Abraham Lincoln is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Carlos M. Vazquez II/Released)





120530-N-SK590-078 ARABIAN SEA (May 30, 2012) A shooter signals the launch of an F/A-18E Super Hornet assigned to the Kestrels of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 137 aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72). Abraham Lincoln is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Tim D. Godbee/Released)





120525-N-JN664-065 ARABIAN SEA (May 25, 2012) Sailors participate in a pipe-patching relay during a damage control olympics event aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72). Lincoln is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Karolina A. Martinez/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Supply&Demand

US is the most powerful military force the world has ever seen...


----------



## Solomon2

Secretary of Defense Leon E. Panetta meets with Indian Minister of Defense A. K. Antony (right) in Delhi, India, on June 6, 2012. Panetta and Antony spoke of the stable and well developed defense relationship between the two countries and the possibility of India taking a larger role in Afghanistan. Panetta is on a two-day visit to Delhi for discussions with Indian defense leadership. DoD photo by Erin A. Kirk-Cuomo (Released)





120414-N-DR144-832 BAY OF BENGAL (April 14, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52), and the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Halsey (DDG 97) transit in formation with Indian navy ships during Exercise Malabar 2012. Carl Vinson, Bunker Hill, and Halsey are part of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 1, and are participating in the annual bi-lateral naval field training exercise with the Indian navy to advance multinational maritime relationships and mutual security issues. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=122828 NEW DELHI (April 23, 2012) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert walks with Indian Chief of Naval Staff Adm. Nirmal Verma at the South Block military headquarters after being formally greeted and performing a troop inspection of the India navy Guard of Honour. Greenert is in India meeting with high ranking military officials to discuss ongoing operations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Peter D. Lawlor/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=121929 INDIAN OCEAN (April 16, 2012) Sailors aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) participate in a passing exercise with the Indian navy guided-missile destroyer INS Ranvijay (D55) during Exercise Malabar 2012. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are participating in the annual bi-lateral naval training exercise with the Indian navy to advance multinational maritime relationships and mutual security issues. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Lori D. Bent/Released)





120423-N-WL435-034 NEW DELHI (April 23, 2012) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert stands at attention along with Indian navy sailors during a moment of silence at the Eternal Flame at the Navy Gate War Memorial. The monument was erected to honor fallen Indian military personnel. Greenert is in India meeting with high-ranking military officials to discuss ongoing operations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Peter D. Lawlor/Released)





120414-N-DR144-750 BAY OF BENGAL (April 14, 2012) The Indian navy guided-missile corvette INS Kulish (P63), top, and the Indian navy frigate INS Satpura (F48), bottom, and the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) are underway in formation during Exercise Malabar 2012. Malabar is an annual bi-lateral naval training exercise with the Indian Navy to advance multinational maritime relationships and mutual security issues. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=122823 NEW DELHI (April 23, 2012) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert places a wreath at the Eternal Flame at the Navy Gate War Memorial to honor fallen Indian military personnel. Greenert is in India meeting with high-ranking military officials to discuss ongoing operations in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Peter D. Lawlor/Released)





120416-N-DR144-487 INDIAN OCEAN (April 16, 2012) Sailors wave as the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) passes the Indian navy fleet oiler INS Satpura (A57) during a passing exercise. Carl Vinson and Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 17 are deployed participating in Exercise Malabar 2012 with ships and aircraft from the Indian Navy. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Evans/Released)


Leon Panetta in Delhi, says India 'linchpin' for American strategy in Asia
AFP | Jun 6, 2012, 09.37PM IST

NEW DELHI: Pentagon chief Leon Panetta vowed on Wednesday to expand defence ties between India and the United States, saying New Delhi was a "linchpin" in a new US military strategy focused on Asia.

At a think-tank in the Indian capital, Panetta said that military ties had dramatically improved over the past decade.

But he said more work was needed to ensure the two countries could safeguard the "crossroads" of the global economy spanning the Indian Ocean and the western Pacific.

"For this relationship to truly provide security for this region and for the world, we will need to deepen our defence and security cooperation. "This is why I have come to India," Panetta told an audience at the Institute for Defence Studies and Analyses.

Having overcome suspicions from the Cold War-era, "Our two nations I believe have finally and irreversibly started a new chapter of our history".

Panetta, who met with Indian leaders on Tuesday and Wednesday, said he believed the relationship "can and should become more strategic, more practical, and more collaborative." He said a new US strategy sought to "expand our military partnerships and our presence in the arc extending from the Western Pacific and East Asia into the Indian Ocean region and South Asia."

Panetta called for more joint research and production, expanding military exercises and for both countries to tackle legal dilemmas posed by space weapons and cyber warfare.

Security ties with India have steadily improved but US officials have yet to realize the goal of a game-changing partnership that could check China's role, analysts say.

India favours improving military ties and buying weapons from the United States but does not want to become a full-fledged American ally, preferring a degree of breathing space, analysts say.

Panetta's visit has focused in part on the planned withdrawal of US-led forces from Afghanistan by the end of 2014, with India concerned about a dangerous vacuum after foreign troops exit.

The United States favoured a more active role for India in Afghanistan, Panetta said in his speech.

"I urged India's leaders to continue with additional support to Afghanistan through trade and investment, reconstruction, and help for Afghanistan's security forces," he said.

A day after al-Qaida's number two leader was killed in a drone strike in Pakistan, Panetta acknowledged that both India and the United States faced difficulties with Islamabad.

"Pakistan is a complicated relationship for both of our countries, but one that we must work to improve," he said.

The US tilt towards Asia -- including closer ties to New Delhi -- is widely seen as a response to China's growing military and economic might, particularly in the South China Sea.

But Panetta said both the United States and India wanted to see Beijing play a prominent role in the region.

"As the United States and India deepen our defence partnership with each other, both of us will also seek to strengthen our relations with China," he said.

He hailed growing arms sales with India but said both countries needed to remove obstacles that were holding back defence trade and the transfer of technology.

"To realize the full potential of defence trade relations, we need to cut through the bureaucratic red tape on both sides," he said.

Panetta said he had ordered deputy defence secretary Ashton Carter to lead an effort with Indian leaders to streamline procedures on arms deals.

The US defence chief's visit to India was part of a regional tour that included stops in Singapore and Vietnam, as Panetta sought to define Washington's plans to shift towards Asia.

Some commentators in the United States and Asia have questioned the substance of the declared "rebalancing", and whether the US will be able to deliver on its rhetoric to build partnerships and expand its naval presence.

Panetta told reporters the next step would require deeds and not just words.

"We now have to put meat on the bone, which means we have to follow through with actions," Panetta said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muslim282

Supply&Demand said:


> US is the most powerful military force the world has ever seen...



Tell that to the viet cong and the talibs.


----------



## Solomon2

120704-N-TG831-162 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 4, 2012) Boatswain's Mate 2nd Class John Van Ells and other Sailors assigned to the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS McCampbell (DDG 85) participates in a visit, board, search and seizure drill while at sea. McCampbell is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan, and is underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Declan Barnes/Released)





120621-N-TX154-373 EAST CHINA SEA (June 21, 2012) USS McCampbell (DDG 85) moves into formation during a trilateral exercise in the East China Sea. The U.S. Navy, Japan Maritime Self Defense Force and Republic of Korea navy ships are participating in the exercise to improve interoperability, readiness and the capability to respond quickly to various situations in the region, ranging from disaster relief to maritime security activities. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Paul Kelly/Released)





120517-N-PA732-030 YOKOSUKA, Japan (May 17, 2012) Sailors man the rails as the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS McCampbell (DDG 85) departs Fleet Activities Yokosuka on a routine patrol of the western Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Jordan T. Buttolph/Released)





120601-N-TG831-109 OKINAWA, Japan (June 1, 2012) Wayne Heyart, a former enlisted Radioman 1st class petty officer and World War II veteran, speaks about his experiences in the Navy to the crew of the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS McCampbell (DDG 85) during a tour of the ship. McCampbell is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan and is underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Declan Barnes/Released)





120520-N-ER662-438 SHIMODA, Japan (May 20, 2012) Cmdr. Thomas Dixon, commanding officer of the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS McCampbell (DDG 85) cheers on McCampbell Sailors competing in a tug of war tournament. The competition was part of the annual Black Ship Festival in Shimoda, which commemorates the 1854 landing of Commodore Perry and the signing of the Japan-American Treaty of Trade and Amity. McCampbell is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan, and is underway in the 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Matthew R. Cole/Released)





120701-N-ER662-576 EAST CHINA SEA (July 1, 2012) Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class Kenneth Metzger, assigned to the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS McCampbell (DDG 85), hooks a bundle of pallets to a SH-60B Twin-engine helicopter to be lifted from the flight deck during a vertical replenishment at sea. McCampbell is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan and is underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Matthew R. Cole/Released)





120707-N-ER662-041 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 7, 2012) Ensign Elizabeth Downing, left, electrician officer assigned to the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS McCampbell (DDG 85), helps Midshipman Margaret Mckee-Huey plot secured spaces during a general quarters drill. McCampbell is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan, and is underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Matthew R. Cole/Released)





120629-N-ER662-360 JINHAE, Republic of Korea (June 29, 2012) Information Systems Technician 1st Class Christopher Binnings, assigned to the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS McCampbell (DDG 85), congratulates the children of the Jinhae Hope Home after winning a relay race during a combined military community service project, part of McCampbell'Äôs port visit to Republic of Korea. McCampbell is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan and is underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Matthew R. Cole/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

120620-N-YF306-065 NORFOLK (June 20, 2012) Fire Controlman 1st Class Michael Jimenez and his wife Karen hold their son while aboard the missile deck of the guided-missile destroyer USS Winston S. Churchill (DDG 81). Friends and family members of the ship'Äôs crew were invited aboard the ship before it got underway for deployment. Winston S. Churchill, part of the Eisenhower Carrier Strike Group, departed Norfolk for a regularly scheduled deployment in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility. The Eisenhower Carrier Strike Group includes the guided-missile cruiser USS Hue City (CG 66), the guided-missile destroyers USS Farragut (DDG 99), USS Winston S. Churchill (DDG 81), and USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 7, and Destroyer Squadron Two Eight. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Aaron Chase/released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=126363 MAYPORT, Fla. (June 20, 2012) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Farragut (DDG 99) heave in lines before getting underway. Farragut, part of the Eisenhower Carrier Strike Group, departed Mayport, Fla., for a regularly scheduled deployment in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility. The Eisenhower Carrier Strike Group includes the guided-missile cruiser USS Hue City (CG 66), the guided-missile destroyers USS Farragut (DDG 99), USS Winston S. Churchill (DDG 81), and USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 7, and Destroyer Squadron Two Eight. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class A.J. Jones/Released)





120622-N-BQ817-025 ATLANTIC OCEAN (June 22, 2012) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Farragut (DDG 99) participate in Navy Security Force Sentry (NSFS) training. Farragut is on a scheduled deployment supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class A.J. Jones/Released)





120625-N-ZZ999-017 ATLANTIC OCEAN (June 25, 2012) The guided-missile destroyer USS Farragut (DDG 99) operates in the Atlantic Ocean. Farragut is on a scheduled deployment in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Cmdr. Michael W. Meredith/Released)





120626-N-OV802-104 ATLANTIC OCEAN (June 26, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69) and the guided-missile destroyer USS Farragut (DDG 99) operate in the Atlantic Ocean. The ships are on a scheduled deployment supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William Jamieson/Released)





120706-N-BQ817-076 MENORCA, Spain (July 6, 2012) Sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Farragut (DDG 99) man the rails while getting underway from Menorca, Spain. Farragut is on a regularly scheduled deployment in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class A.J. Jones/Released)





120710-N-BQ817-184 IONIAN SEA (July 10, 2012) Lt. James Gensheimer climbs down a ladder onto a rigid hull inflatable boat during a visit, board, search and seizure training exercise between the Italian destroyer MM Luigi Durand De La Penne (D 560) and the guided-missile destroyer USS Farragut (DDG 99). The training was part of a passing exercise, also involving the guided-missile cruiser USS Hue City (CG 66), meant to improve interoperability between U.S. and Italian naval forces. Farragut, part of the Eisenhower Strike Group, is on a regularly scheduled deployment in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class A.J. Jones/Released)


Farragut Sailors Honor Heritage Of Ship's Namesake

Story Number: NNS120707-03 Release Date: 7/7/2012 9:38:00 PM 

By Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class (SW) A.J. Jones, USS Farragut Public Affairs

MENORCA, Spain (NNS) -- Sailors assigned to guided-missile destroyer USS Farragut (DDG 99) celebrated the birthday of the ship's namesake, Adm. David Glasgow Farragut, at a ceremony in the town square of Ciutadella, Menorca, Spain, July 5.

Farragut, whose father Jordi "George" Farragut, was a Menorca native, was adopted as a native son of the Spanish island July 12, 1867. A statue of the United States Navy's first admiral was erected in Ciutadella in 1970 by the Navy League of the United States Madrid Council, and Farragut's birthday has been celebrated ever since. This is the first year that one of his namesake ships has visited the island for the ceremony.

"It is an honor to have the Farragut here in Menorca today with us as we celebrate in honor of Adm. David Glasgow Farragut," said Nick Hayes, president of the Navy League of the United States Madrid Council, during a speech at the ceremony.

The ceremony started with the Farragut color guard parading the colors jointly with Spanish sailors and Spanish soldiers. Remarks were delivered by Navy League representatives, the Mayor of Ciutadella, the Insular Director of the General Administration of the State, and Cmdr. Glen Quast, Farragut's commanding officer. 

The ceremony concluded when Quast placed a wreath on a statue of the distinguished admiral in the town square.

"Today, we are fortunate to be able to honor [Adm. Farragut's] legacy with a fifth warship named after him; since the first ship was named in his honor in 1899, only 28 years have passed without an active ship in the U.S. Navy named after Admiral Farragut," said Quast during his speech at the ceremony. "Strengthening the relationship between our two nations helps us maintain a safe and secure maritime environment. We look forward to building stronger friendships and enhancing our longstanding friendship with Spain, and particularly Menorca."

The day's events also included a ceremony at the Anglo-American Cemetery, located in Mahon Harbor. The multinational color guard opened the event, followed by speeches from Hayes and Quast, who together laid a wreath at the Tomb of an Unknown Sailor to conclude the event. Thirty-four American Sailors are buried in the cemetery, losing their lives while in serving. 

Culminating the Farragut birthday celebration was a reception held on board USS Farragut to celebrate the admiral's birthday and thank more than 60 distinguished guests for welcoming the ship and its Sailors to their home.

Farragut is deployed as part of the Eisenhower Carrier Strike Group (CSG), supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility. The Eisenhower CSG includes aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69), CSG 8, guided-missile cruiser USS Hue City (CG 66), guided-missile destroyers USS Farragut (DDG 99), USS Winston S. Churchill (DDG 81) and USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109), as well as the seven squadrons of Carrier Air Wing 7 and Destroyer Squadron 28.


----------



## Solomon2

120704-N-WB378-403 ARABIAN GULF (July 4, 2012) An MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopter assigned to Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron (HM) 15 prepares to land on the flight deck aboard the Afloat Forward Staging Base (Interim) USS Ponce (AFSB 15). Ponce is deployed to support maritime security operations and mine countermeasure efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Blake Midnight/Released)






120704-N-WB378-249 ARABIAN GULF (July 4, 2012) Afloat Forward Staging Base (Interim) USS Ponce (AFSB-I) transits the Arabian Gulf. Ponce is deployed to support maritime security operations and mine countermeasure efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Blake Midnight/Released)





120704-N-WB378-427 ARABIAN GULF (July 4, 2012) Operations Specialist 1st Class Marcus Mitchell plots points for open ocean navigation from the combat information center aboard the Afloat Forward Staging Base (Interim) USS Ponce (AFSB 15). Ponce is deployed to support maritime security operations and mine countermeasure efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Blake Midnight/Released)





120706-N-UM570-040 MINA SALMAN PIER, Bahrain (July 6, 2012) Tugboats assist the Afloat Forward Staging Base (Interim) USS Ponce (AFSB 15) as the ship pulls into the Kingdom of Bahrain. Ponce is deployed to support maritime security operations and mine countermeasure efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ashante Hammons/Released)





120704-N-WB378-500 ARABIAN GULF (July 4, 2012) A Sailor monitors the SPA-25G radar console from the combat information center aboard the Afloat Forward Staging Base (Interim) USS Ponce (AFSB 15). Ponce is deployed to support maritime security operations and mine countermeasure efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Blake Midnight/Released)


Ponce's Refit Team Recognized For Outstanding Performance

Story Number: NNS120613-15 Release Date: 6/13/2012 10:29:00 PM A A A 

By James Marconi, Military Sealift Command Public Affairs

NORFOLK (NNS) -- Rear Adm. Mark H. Buzby, commander, Military Sealift Command (MSC), recognized 82 MSC military and civilian employees with commendations for their role in refitting USS Ponce (AFSB(I)-15) during a ceremony, June 12, on Naval Station Norfolk.

Ponce, formerly an amphibious transport dock ship, was refitted by MSC in approximately five months as an interim Afloat Forward Staging Base and deployed June 1 to U.S. Central Command.

Adm. John C. Harvey, Jr., commander, U.S. Fleet Forces Command, and Rear Adm. David M. Thomas, Jr., commander, Naval Surface Force Atlantic (SURFLANT), concurrently presided over the ceremony with Buzby. Of MSC uniformed Navy personnel receiving awards, two were awarded the Navy and Marine Corps Achievement Medal. Eighteen MSC civilian personnel were given letters of commendation, and 62 others were awarded letters of appreciation. Additional Fleet Forces and SURFLANT personnel also received recognition for their achievements.

All personnel honored during the ceremony were presented with plaques incorporating a small piece of wood dunnage planking used aboard Ponce before its refit. They also received mugs emblazoned with Ponce's crest, which were donated by Rear Adm. Brian LaRoche, deputy commander, MSC.

Ponce's quick conversion to an AFSB(I), with major work occurring February 13 to April 15 at MHI shipyard in Norfolk, represents a true success story for MSC and the Navy, Harvey said during his remarks.

"The work done by the individuals recognized today was key to giving Ponce a second life and provided significant savings for taxpayers. We are very proud of what you have accomplished and are here to formally thank you for your contribution to our Navy, and to the men and women that deployed on USS Ponce," said Harvey.

Once in theater, Ponce will support mine counter-measure and coastal patrol ships, and aircraft operations. The ship also has the capability to provide flexible support as needed for embarked detachments of personnel when requested by U.S. Central Command and U.S. 5th Fleet.

To perform its new role, Ponce's bridge equipment and navigation sensors were replaced with modern automated systems to support reduced crewing by 152 of MSC's civil service mariners (CIVMAR), who navigate, operate and maintain the ship. Ponce is also crewed by 55 uniformed Navy personnel; the combined CIVMAR and Navy crew is commanded by a Navy captain. Additional modifications included overhauling Ponce's main propulsion boilers; cleaning the ship's main and auxiliary condensers; overhauling other existing ship's equipment; and refurbishing the galley and berthing spaces.

"Refitting USS Ponce from an LPD to an interim afloat forward staging base in five months required significant dedication from the MSC team members we recognized," Buzby said. "Thanks to the efforts of our people, Ponce got underway on schedule. I couldn't be prouder that once again, MSC delivered."

MSC operates approximately 110 non-combatant, civilian mariner-crewed ships that replenish U.S. Navy ships, conduct specialized missions, strategically preposition combat cargo at sea around the world, and move military cargo and supplies used by deployed U.S. forces and coalition partners.

For more information, visit The U.S. Navy, U.S. Navy - Government Organization - Washington, DC | Facebook, or US Navy (USNavy) on Twitter. 

Ponce Arrives In Bahrain

Story Number: NNS120706-01 Release Date: 7/6/2012 5:33:00 AM 
From U.S. Naval Forces Central Command Public Affairs

MINA SALMAN PIER, Bahrain (NNS) -- The U.S. Navy's first afloat forward staging base-interim, USS Ponce (AFSB-I), arrived in Bahrain for duty in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility (AOR), July 6. 

Prior to arriving in theater, Ponce, formerly designated as an amphibious transport dock (LPD), was converted and reclassified as an AFSB(I) in April to fulfill a long-standing U.S. Central Command (CENTCOM) request for an AFSB to be located in its AOR.

"Ponce's role as an AFSB provides us with an enhanced capability to conduct maritime security operations, and gives us greater flexibility to support a wide range of contingencies with our regional partners," said Vice Adm. John Miller, commander, U.S. Naval Forces Central Command (NAVCENT).

Ponce's primary mission is to support mine countermeasures (MCM) operations and other missions, such as the ability to provide repair service to other deployed units, including electrical, diesel engine, piping, and machinery repairs. Additionally, Ponce also has the capability to embark and launch small riverine craft.

Commanded by a U.S. Navy captain, Ponce will remain a U.S. Navy ship. The newly classed AFSB will be manned by a "hybrid" crew consisting of approximately 150 Military Sealift Command (MSC) civilian mariners and 55 U.S. Navy Sailors. Sailors will be primarily responsible for the ship operations. MSC personnel will man the engineering, deck and damage control departments.

"The versatility of Ponce, combined with the teamwork of its 'hybrid' crew, brings a unique capability to the region." said Capt. Jon Rodgers, commanding officer of Ponce. "As the first dedicated afloat forward staging base, we look forward to working closely with our coalition and regional partners to promote security and stability."

Ponce departed its homeport of Norfolk, Va., June 1. Previously scheduled to decommission, Ponce delayed its scheduled decommissioning to serve as an interim AFSB until a permanent solution can be identified. 

For more information, visit The U.S. Navy, U.S. Navy - Government Organization - Washington, DC | Facebook, or www.twitter.com/usnavy.> 
For more news from Commander, U.S. Naval Forces Central Command/5th Fleet, visit Command Home Page.


----------



## Nishan_101

Any picture of US navy in Pakistani waters....


----------



## Audio

USS Harry S. Truman during a high speed maneuver to stop the ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

120114-N-VH839-086 RED SEA (Jan. 14, 2012) Senior Chief Damage Controlman Jared Klink and a U.S. Coast Guardsman apprehend a suspected pirate aboard the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Dewey (DDG 105) during a visit, board, search, and seizure joint training exercise. Dewey is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Joshua Keim/Released)





110202-N-2907P-001 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 2, 2011) Suspected pirate skiffs burn from weapons fire from the guided-missile destroyer USS Momsen (DDG 92) after Momsen disrupted an attack on a commercial oil tanker in the Arabian Sea. Momsen and the guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) came to the aid of the merchant vessel simultaneously in a coordinated rescue and assist effort after receiving a distress call. Momsen and Bunker Hill are deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Hull Maintenance Technician John Parkin/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=75610 U.S. 5th FLEET AOR (Aug. 26, 2009) Somali pirates aboard Motor Vessel (M/V) Win Far fire upon a U.S. Navy SH-60B Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Scorpions of Light Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron (HSL) 49. The Helicopter, embarked aboard the cruiser USS Chancellorsville (CG 62), was conducting a surveillance mission near the anchored M/V Win Far south of Garacad, Somalia. The video, from Forward Looking Infrared Radar (FLIR), shows the pirates firing a large caliber weapon at the helicopter. No rounds struck the Sea Hawk and no one was injured. (U.S. Navy Photo from Video/Released) Link to video clip on FLICKR U.S. Navy Gallery: http://www.flickr.com/photos/usnavynvns/3862516548/


110202-N-2907P-003 ARABIAN SEA (Feb. 2, 2011) Skiffs being towed by a suspected pirate mothership are destroyed by weapons fire from the guided-missile destroyer USS Momsen (DDG 92) after Momsen disrupted an attack on a commercial oil tanker in the Arabian Sea. Momsen and the guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) came to the aid of the merchant vessel simultaneously in a coordinated rescue and assist effort after receiving a distress call. Momsen and Bunker Hill are deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Hull Maintenance Technician John Parkin/Released)





101026-N-3885H-030 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 26, 2010) The MK-15 Phalanx Close-In Weapons System (CIWS) aboard the guided-missile cruiser USS Philippine Sea (CG 58) is fired at the ex-USNS Saturn (T-AFS 10) during a sinking exercise in the Atlantic Ocean. Philippine Sea and other ships assigned to the George H.W. Bush Carrier Strike Group fired live ammunition at Saturn. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Nicholas Hall/Released)





110722-N-TY225-318 GULF OF ADEN (July 22, 2011) A visit, board, search and seizure team assigned to the guided-missile cruiser USS Anzio (CG 68) investigates a suspected pirate skiff. Anzio is assigned to Combined Task Force 151, a multi-national, mission-based task force established by the Combined Maritime Forces in January 2009 to conduct counter-piracy operations in the Red Sea, Gulf of Aden, Somali Basin and Arabian Sea. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Bryan Weyers/Released)


100410-N-6110S-194 GULF OF ADEN (April 10, 2010) A suspected pirate skiff burns after being destroyed by the amphibious dock landing ship USS Ashland (LSD 48). Ashland while operating approximately 330 nautical miles off the coast of Djibouti, was fired upon from a skiff manned by suspected pirates. Ashland returned fire and disabled the skiff. USS Ashland is part of the Nassau Amphibious Ready Group and 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit, currently supporting Maritime Security Operations (MSO) and Theater Security Cooperation (TSC) Operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jason R. Zalasky/Released)





090125-N-3931M-124 INDIAN OCEAN (Jan. 25, 2009) Information Systems Technician 3rd Class Adam Gayner mans a 25MM chain gun aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87) while monitoring a small boat transiting from the merchant vessel MV Faina. Faina and her crew are being held by pirates off the coast of Somalia. Mason is conducting maritime security operations in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Michael R. McCormick/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

Nishan_101 said:


> Any picture of US navy in Pakistani waters....


Perhaps here: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...photos-us-military-pakistan-flood-relief.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## regular

Audio said:


> USS Harry S. Truman during a high speed maneuver to stop the ship.


Is very nice picture...shows very powerful and speedy maneuver by the USA's Aicraft carrier.....


----------



## Audio

http://www.navy.mil/management/photodb/photos/120708-N-UK248-069.jpg

Here's the hi res version 2520x1374 if anyone wants a wallpaper out of it....i linked this one before as

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## regular

Audio said:


> http://www.navy.mil/management/photodb/photos/120708-N-UK248-069.jpg
> 
> Here's the hi res version 2520x1374 if anyone wants a wallpaper out of it....i linked this one before as but somehow it gets resized to ~ 800x400 :confused:[/QUOTE]
> I guess that would be very good screen saver for our desktop........:)


----------



## Solomon2

120713-N-KL795-013 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 13, 2012) A Mexican navy sailor aboard the Mexican navy transport ship ARM Usumacinta (A-412) mans a .50-caliber machine gun during the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012 exercise. Twenty-two nations, more than 40 ships and submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in the biennial RIMPAC exercise from June 29 to Aug. 3, in and around the Hawaiian Islands. The world's largest international maritime exercise, RIMPAC provides a unique training opportunity that helps participants foster and sustain the cooperative relationships that are critical to ensuring the safety of sea lanes and security on the world's oceans. RIMPAC 2012 is the 23rd exercise in the series that began in 1971. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Paul Seeber/Released)





120713-N-KW566-003 VINH, VIETNAM (July 13, 2012) U.S. and Vietnamese flags fly in unison as the Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Mercy (T-AH 19) sits on station in the Gulf of Tonkin. Mercy is the mission ship for Pacific Partnership 2012, the largest annual humanitarian and civic action mission in the Asian-Pacific region. Military and civilian professionals from 10 other nations and 14 international and local non-government organizations have partnered to execute tailored humanitarian assistance projects and subject matter expert exchanges. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Roadell Hickman/Released)





120713-O-ZZ999-004 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 13, 2012) Royal Australian Navy and Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force divers train together aboard the Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force minesweeper tender JS Bungo (MST-464) during the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012 exercise. (Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force photo by Photographer PO1 Takahiro Ito/Released)





120713-N-WL435-222 WASHINGTON (July 13, 2012) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert signs a guest book after attending the Marine Barracks Washington Evening Parade as a guest of honor with his fellow service chiefs. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Peter D. Lawlor/Released)





120713-F-VS255-029 CAMP LEMONNIER, Djibouti (July 13, 2012) Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force officer Wuturu Okado asks a question about managing command and control within Combined Joint Task Force - Horn of Africa during a camp and Combined Joint Task Force 'Äì Horn of Africa mission brief. The mission of Combined Joint Task Force - Horn of Africa, one of the U.S. Africa Command components stationed at Camp Lemonnier, is to conduct operations in the combined joint operations area to enhance partner nation capacity, promote regional stability, dissuade conflict, and protect U.S. and coalition interests. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Christopher Ruano/Released)





120713-N-WW409-310 HONG KONG (July 13, 2012) Sailors assigned to Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 5, Platoon 503, participate in a subject matter expert exchange with members from the Hong Kong Police Force, Explosive Ordnance Disposal Bureau, while in Hong Kong. Hong Kong is the second port visit for the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73). George Washington and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing 5, provide a combat-ready force that will protect and defend the collective maritime interests of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jennifer A. Villalovos/Released)





120713-N-GL340-045 VINH, Vietnam (July 13, 2012) A local acupuncturist shows Aaron Cook, a University of California San Diego volunteer acupuncturist, items in the herbal pharmacy at Vinh City Hospital during a Pacific Partnership 2012 acupuncture subject matter expert exchange. Acupuncture is a new addition to the medical capabilities of Pacific Partnership and has debuted during the Vietnam leg of the mission. Now in its seventh year, Pacific Partnership is an annual U.S. Pacific Fleet humanitarian and civic assistance mission U.S. military, host and partner nations, non-governmental organizations and international agencies designed to build stronger relationships and disaster response capabilities in the Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Michael Feddersen/Released)





120713-N-LP801-095 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 13, 2012) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Paul Hamilton (DDG 60) launches a Standard Missile (SM 2) during a missile exercise as part of Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Raul Moreno Jr./Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

120713-N-CH661-078 ARABIAN SEA (July 13, 2012) Sailors fire an M2HB .50 caliber machine gun and M16 service rifles during a live-fire exercise aboard the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65). Enterprise is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jared King/Released)





120713-N-UB993-053 SAN DIEGO (July 13, 2012) Volunteer dental personnel from Naval Medical Center San Diego, Naval Hospital Camp Pendleton and Smile Art Dentistry extract a tooth from veteran Julian Morales during the Veteran's Village Stand Down. Dental personnel from private practices and local government agencies volunteered to provide dental services to homeless veterans July 13-16. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Anastasia Puscian/Released)





120712-N-OV802-161 BLACK SEA (July 12, 2012) Ukrainian navy frigate Hetman Sahaydachniy (U 130) leads Turkish navy patrol boats TCG Kalkan (P 331), TCG Tufan (P 333), and the Georgian coast guard vessel Sokhumi (P 24) during a ship handling exercise during Exercise Sea Breeze 2012 (SB12). SB12, co-hosted by the Ukrainian and U.S. navies, aims to improve maritime safety, security and stability engagements in the Black Sea by enhancing the capabilities of Partnership for Peace and Black Sea regional maritime security forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William Jamieson/Released)





120713-N-XD424-010 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 13, 2012) Sailors aboard the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN 68) prepare to move two F/A-18C Hornets from Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 323 from the hangar bays to the flight deck of the ship. Nimitz is underway participating in Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012. Twenty-two nations, more than 40 ships and submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in RIMPAC exercise from June 29 to Aug. 3, in and around the Hawaiian Islands. RIMPAC is the world's largest international maritime exercise. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Dustin W. Sisco/Released)





120712-N-FV216-556 ODESSA, Ukraine (July 13, 2012) Capt. Dan Shaffer, commander of Destroyer Squadron 60, shakes hands with a Ukrainian marine during Exercise Sea Breeze 2012 (SB12). SB12, co-hosted by the Ukrainian and U.S. navies, aims to improve maritime safety, security and stability engagements in the Black Sea by enhancing the capabilities of Partnership for Peace and Black Sea regional maritime security forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Caitlin Conroy/Released)





120713-N-WW127-852 GUANTANAMO BAY, Cuba (July 13, 2012) Port operations department line handlers stand by to receive the guided-missile frigate USS Nicholas (FFG 47) to Naval Station Guantanamo Bay, Cuba, for water, fuel, and re-supply services. Naval Station Guantanamo Bay is the logistical hub for military and merchant vessels operating in the United States Southern Command area or responsibility. The installation's port operations department provides operational support for more than 150 ships a year. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Justin Ailes/Released)





120713-N-ED900-169 CARSON, Calif. (July 13, 2012) Logistics Specialist 1st Class Christopher Russell, assigned to Maritime Expeditionary Security Squadron (MSRON) 2, based at Norfolk Naval Shipyard, observes a competitor while acting as a head judge at the Reebok CrossFit Games 2012. Russell, a level-1 CrossFit staff trainer, was invited to participate in the event as a head judge by the CrossFit organization. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eddie Harrison/Released)





120713-N-OY799-064 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 13, 2012) An MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Eightballers of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 8 picks up supplies from the flight deck of the fast combat support ship USNS Rainier (T-AOE 7) during a replenishment at sea with the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74). John C. Stennis is conducting sustainment exercises off the coast of California designed to maintain mission readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Kenneth Abbate/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Solomon2

120713-N-GG400-022 MAMALA BAY UNDERWATER DEMOLITION RANGE, Hawaii (July 13, 2012) Navy Diver 2nd Class Josh Underwood, left, assigned to Mobile Diving and Salvage Unit (NMDSU) 1, and Leading Seaman Sam Peters, assigned to the Australian Clearance Diving Team, set an explosive charge during the underwater demolition training portion of RIMPAC 2012. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jumar T. Balacy/Released)





120713-N-IK959-275 NEWPORT, R. I. (July 13, 2012) Members of Officer Development School class 12080 salute the arrival of the official party during their graduation ceremony in the Capt. Howard N. Kay Hall at Officer Training Command. The school provides staff corps and restricted line officers with the training necessary to prepare them to succeed in their roles as newly commissioned naval officers. The five-week course includes naval leadership, administration, organization, sea power, military law, military indoctrination, naval warfare and damage control. (U.S. Navy photo by Scott A. Thornbloom/Released)





120713-N-HN953-013 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 13, 2012) Marine Cpl. Derek Andrade, assigned to Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 323, embarked aboard the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN 68), performs maintenance on avionics equipment. Nimitz is underway participating in Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012. Twenty-two nations, more than 40 ships and submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in RIMPAC exercise from Jun. 29 to Aug. 3, in and around the Hawaiian Islands. RIMPAC is the world'Äôs largest international maritime exercise. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Robert Winn/Released)





120713-N-ZE938-012 BROWN'S TOWN, Jamaica (July 13, 2012) Engineer 2nd Class Zachary White, assigned to the Oliver Hazard Perry-class guided-missile frigate USS Underwood (FFG 36), distributes stuffed animals provided by Project Handclasp to children from St. Christopher'Äôs School For The Deaf during a community relations project in Brown'Äôs Town, Jamaica. Underwood is deployed to Central and South America and the Caribbean in support of Southern Seas 2012. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Frank J. Pikul/Released)





120713-N-RX668-086 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 13, 2012) A group of Sailors from the flight deck crew aboard the aircraft carrier USS Nimitz (CVN 68) push back an F/A-18C Hornet assigned to the Blue Diamonds of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 146 in preparation for it to be anchored to the flight deck. Nimitz is underway participating in Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Jess Lewis/Released)





120713-N-VY256-089 RED SEA (July 13, 2012) Damage Controlman 3rd Class Ryan Collier receives his enlisted surface warfare specialist pin aboard the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Cape St. George (CG 71). Collier is the 99th Sailor to qualify for the pin during the ship's 2011-2012 deployment. Cape St. George is on a regularly scheduled deployment in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Christopher S. Johnson/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

120131-N-GF386-065 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Jan. 31, 2012) A landing craft air cushion from Assault Craft Unit (ACU) 4 approaches the welldeck of the amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3) during Bold Alligator 2012. Bold Alligator is the largest naval amphibious exercise in the past 10 years and represents the Navy and Marine Corps' revitalization of the full range of amphibious operations. The exercise focuses on today's fight with today's forces, while showcasing the advantages of seabasing. #BA12 (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Danian Douglas/Released)





120716-N-JW581-244 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 16, 2012) Boatswain's Mate 3rd Class Krystal Sams assists Boatswain's Mate 3rd Class Joseph Leblanc in directing Landing Craft Air Cushion (LCAC) 24, assigned to Assault Craft Unit (ACU) 5, into the welldeck of the amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2) during Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012. Twenty-two nations, more than 40 ships and submarines, more than 200 aircraft and 25,000 personnel are participating in the biennial RIMPAC exercise from June 29 to Aug. 3, in and around the Hawaiian Islands. The world's largest international maritime exercise, RIMPAC provides a unique training opportunity that helps participants foster and sustain the cooperative relationships that are critical to ensuring the safety of sea lanes and security on the world's oceans. RIMPAC 2012 is the 23rd exercise in the series that began in 1971. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Sandra M. Palumbo/Released)





120621-N-PB383-221 PACIFIC OCEAN (June 21, 2012) A Sailor directs a truck onto a landing craft air cushion in the welldeck of the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8) during an equipment offload. Makin Island and Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit are deployed to the U.S. 3rd Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=130562 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 25, 2012) Amphibious assault vehicles line up to depart the welldeck of the amphibious transport dock ship USS Green Bay (LPD 20). Green Bay is part of the Peleliu Amphibious Ready Group and is underway conducting composite training unit exercise in the Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Elizabeth Merriam/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=127930 ARABIAN SEA (July 9, 2012) A landing craft air cushion departs the welldeck of the multipurpose amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7). Iwo Jima, the flagship of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, with the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit is deployed to support maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Scott Youngblood/Released)





120721-N-NN926-089 ARABIAN SEA (July 21, 2012) A landing craft air cushion departs the well deck aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21). New York and the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU) are part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Zane Ecklund/Released)





120706-N-XK513-015 KUWAIT (July 6, 2012) Sailors and Marines unload cargo from a landing craft air cushion, assigned to Assault Craft Unit (ACU) 4. ACU 4 is embarked aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21). New York and the embarked 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU) are part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group deployed supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ian Carver/Released)





120718-M-VB788-114 KAWAIHAE PORT, Hawaii (July 18, 2012) Marine logisticians from Combat Logistics Battalion 3 disembark equipment and supplies from a Navy landing craft, air cushion at Kawaihae Port during the schedule of events phase of the Rim of the Pacific (RIMPAC) 2012 exercise. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Robert W. Bush/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Audio said:


> USS Harry S. Truman during a high speed maneuver to stop the ship.



Thats achieved by a manuever called "Rudder Cycling" (or Wheeling) while using the engines. Can stop a Large Ship in about a quarter of its normal stopping distance.


----------



## Solomon2

120802-N-DI587-241 SEATTLE (Aug. 2, 2012) Lt. C.J. Simonsen, in the #5 aircraft, Lt. Dave Tickle, in the #6 aircraft, both solo pilots assigned to the U.S. Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron, the Blue Angels, fly in formation with Team Oracle Airshow Performer Sean Tucker during a photo shoot near Seattle. The Blue Angels are in Seattle to perform during Seafair. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Rachel McMarr/Released)





120731-N-MM360-241 EVERETT, Wash. (July 31, 2012) Sailors assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS Halsey (DDG 97) pull in mooring lines while the ship departs Naval Station Everett. Halsey, the amphibious transport dock ship USS New Orleans (LPD 18) and the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) embarked approximately 300 guests for the annual Youth Cruise from Everett, Wash. to the Seattle waterfront kicking off Seattle Seafair Fleet Week events. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jeffry Willadsen/Released)





120731-N-AU127-117 PACIFIC OCEAN (July 31, 2012) Cryptologic Technician (Collection) 3rd Class Robert Birmingham, right, assigned to the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52), talks with Navy Junior ROTC cadets before participating in Seattle Seafair fleet week. Seafair is an annual celebration that allows the local community to meet and interact with maritime forces from the U.S. and Canada. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Shannon Heavin/Released)





120801-N-TZ605-662 SEATTLE (Aug. 1, 2012) The Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) participates in the Parade of Ships during the 63rd annual Seattle Seafair. Seafair activities allow U.S. and Canadian Sailors and Coast Guard personnel to experience the local community and to promote awareness of the maritime forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Timothy A. Hazel/Released)





120802-N-TZ605-149 SEATTLE (Aug. 2, 2012) Rear Adm. Michael J. Yurina, director of Strategic Planning and Communication, Submarine Warfare Division, Chief of Naval Operations Staff, visits with Marine Corps veteran William Grandon at VA Puget Sound Health Care System during the 63rd annual Seattle Seafair. Seafair activities allow U.S. and Canadian Sailors and Coast Guard personnel to experience the local community and to promote awareness of the maritime forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Timothy A. Hazel/Released)





120731-N-ZF573-249 SEATTLE (July 31, 2012) Sailors assigned to Naval Base Kitsap parade the colors at Safeco Field during the Seattle Mariners' annual "Navy Night" military appreciation game against the Toronto Blue Jays as part of Seattle Seafair. Seafair activities allow U.S. and Canadian sailors and Coast Guard personnel to experience the local community and to promote awareness of the maritime forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seamen Chris Brown/Released)





120801-N-TZ605-483 SEATTLE (Aug. 1, 2012) The Legend-class U.S. Coast Guard cutter USCHC Stratton (WMSL-752) participates in the Parade of Ships during the 63rd annual Seattle Seafair. Seafair activities allow U.S. and Canadian Sailors and Coast Guard personnel to experience the local community and to promote awareness of the maritime forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Timothy A. Hazel/Released)





120801-N-DI587-170 SEATTLE (Aug. 1, 2012) Capt. Greg McWherter, the commanding officer of the U.S. Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron, the Blue Angels, throws the first pitch at Safeco Field, Seattle, before a Mariners game. The Blue Angels are in Seattle to perform during Seafair. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Rachel McMarr/Released)


Seattle Mariners Salute Navy During Seafair
Story Number: NNS120801-02Release Date: 8/1/2012 5:02:00 AM A A A 
By Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Chris Brown, Navy Public Affairs Support Element West Det. Northwest
SEATTLE (NNS) -- The Seattle Mariners showed their appreciation for U.S. naval personnel by hosting "Navy Night" at Safeco field, July 31. 

The event was part of Seattle Seafair Fleet week 2012, scheduled July 31 through August 6.

The night kicked off with 75 future Sailors taking the field to be honored for their commitment to join the United States Navy.

"It's great to see those kids out there getting ready to take the next step and join the Navy," said Laura Holgreen, who attended the game. "I'm glad we can let them know how important they are to us." 

Navy Band Northwest was then brought onto the field to perform the national anthem. 

"It's always been a rewarding experience for military musicians to show our presence in the public eye," said Musician 2nd Class (SW) Drew Williams, Navy Band Northwest. "The Seattle Mariners have always been a great outlet for that. We are thrilled to be able to play for them."

Master Chief Petty Officer of the Navy (SS/SW) Rick D. West also attended the game, and was cheered on by the crowd as he threw out the game's ceremonial first pitch.

More than 3,000 Sailors, Marines and Coast Guardsmen are participating in Seattle Seafair Fleet Week 2012. The weeklong celebration of sea services honors men and women of the military through public events, including shipboard tours, parade of ships and air shows performed by the Navy's flight demonstration team, the Blue Angels.

For more information, visit The U.S. Navy, U.S. Navy - Government Organization - Washington, DC | Facebook, or US Navy (USNavy) on Twitter.


----------



## General Abdelrahman

NICE PICTURES


----------



## Solomon2

120808-N-ZZ999-021 GULF OF OMAN (Aug. 8, 2012) A starboard beam view photograph of a dhow flying an Iranian-flag, taken from the USS James E. Williams (DDG 95). The James E. Williams rendered assistance to 10 Iranian mariners who had to abandon their burning vessel. James E. Williams is currently deployed as part of the Enterprise Carrier Strike Group to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)






120618-N-NL401-272 RED SEA (June 18, 2012) The guided-missile destroyer USS James E. Williams (DDG 95) transits the Red Sea. James E. Williams is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel Meshel/Released)





120806-N-NL401-199 GULF OF OMAN (Aug. 6, 2012) Sailors maneuver a rigid-hull inflatable boat during a visit, board, search and seizure exercise aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS James E. Williams (DDG 95). James E. Williams is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel Meshel/Released)





120809-N-NL401-070 GULF OF OMAN (August 9, 2012) Sailors assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS James E. Williams'Äô (DDG 95) instruct rescued mariners on how to properly wear protective equipment before being transported by helicopter to the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65). Ten Mariners were rescued after they were forced to abandon their vessel, which caught fire in the Gulf of Oman. James E. Williams is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel Meshel/Released)





120809-N-NL401-008 GULF OF OMAN (August 9, 2012) Cmdr. Christopher M. Senenko, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS James E. Williams (DDG 95), presents command ball caps to rescued mariners after their vessel caught fire in the Gulf of Oman. Sailors from Williams' visit, board, search and seizure team rescued 10 crewmembers after they were forced to abandon their burning vessel. James E. Williams is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel Meshel/Released)





120809-N-NL401-029 GULF OF OMAN (August 9, 2012) Lt. j.g. Najib Hamdouni translates for mariners rescued by Sailors assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS James E. Williams (DDG 95). All 10 crewmembers were rescued after they were forced to abandon their vessel, which caught fire in the Gulf of Oman. James E. Williams is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel Meshel/Released)





120809-N-NL401-026 GULF OF OMAN (August 9, 2012) Cmdr. Christopher M. Senenko, commanding officer of the guided-missile destroyer USS James E. Williams (DDG 95), speaks with rescued Iranian mariners after their vessel caught fire in the Gulf of Oman. Sailors from Williams' visit, board, search and seizure team rescued 10 crewmembers after they were forced to abandon their burning vessel. James E. Williams is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions as part of Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel Meshel/Released)


USS James E. Williams Rescues Iranian Mariners
Story Number: NNS120808-14Release Date: 8/8/2012 6:39:00 PM A A A 
From Enterprise Carrier Strike Group Public Affairs
USS ENTERPRISE, At Sea (NNS) -- Guided-missile destroyer USS James E. Williams (DDG 95) rescued 10 mariners from their burning vessel in the Gulf of Oman Aug 8.

The mariners - who claim to be Iranian - are being well cared for, receiving medical treatment and awaiting transport to aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65), which is coordinating the repatriation efforts.

The vessel was flying an Iranian flag. 

James E. Williams is currently deployed as part of the Enterprise Carrier Strike Group to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

120812-N-XO436-152 ARABIAN SEA (Aug. 12, 2012) Guided-missile destroyer USS Porter (DDG 78) is damaged in a collision with the Japanese owned bulk oil tanker M/V Otowasan in the Strait of Hormuz, Aug., 12. No personnel on either vessel were reported injured. Porter is on a scheduled deployment to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan Sunderman/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=131369





120812-N-XO436-093





120812-N-XO436-114





120812-N-XO436-314 





M/V Otowasan



Update: No Injuries In Strait Of Hormuz Collision

Story Number: NNS120811-11 Release Date: 8/11/2012 11:06:00 PM 

From U.S. Naval Forces Central Command Public Affairs

NAVAL SUPPORT ACTIVITY, Bahrain (NNS) -- No one was hurt when a U.S. Navy guided-missile destroyer and a large Japanese owned merchant vessel collided near the Strait of Hormuz Aug. 12.

The collision between USS Porter (DDG 78) and the Panamanian-flagged bulk oil tanker M/V Otowasan occurred at approximately 1:00 a.m. local time. 

Porter transited under its own power to Jebel Ali, UAE and is now pierside for assessment and repair.

The incident is under investigation. 

USS Porter is on a scheduled deployment to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts.


For more information, visit The U.S. Navy, U.S. Navy - Government Organization - Washington, DC | Facebook, or US Navy (USNavy) on Twitter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## airmarshal

Great stuff Solomon2. Really liked each and every picture on this thread.


----------



## airmarshal

Solomon2 said:


> These are old pics only peripherally connected to the thread topic and their theme does not apply now: since the U.S. became convinced that Kiyani has had a hand in the deaths of Pakistani journalists he is not welcome in the U.S. for photo-ops any more.



Pictures are very nice as I said. But I hate it when you take moral high ground on matters that have flimsy evidence to support your argument. 

Please no off topic comments. This is a great thread so enjoy it


----------



## Solomon2

airmarshal said:


> Please no off topic comments. This is a great thread so enjoy it


Yeah, let's keep this light!


----------



## Solomon2

120821-N-BX435-038 TOLEDO, Ohio (Aug. 21, 2012) Carla Lucchino, assistant for administration to the Secretary of the Navy, takes part in an exhibit at the Imagination Station children's science center in Toledo, Ohio, during Toledo Navy Week, one of 15 signature events planned across America in 2012. The weeklong event commemorates the Bicentennial of the War of 1812, hosting service members from the U.S. Navy, Marine Corps, Coast Guard and Royal Canadian Navy. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Mark O'Donald/Released)





120821-N-BT887-217 SAN DIEGO (Aug. 21, 2012) A Sailor bowls in a tournament during the 2012 Surface Line Week at Naval Base San Diego. The 31st annual Surface Line Week is a five-day event that allows San Diego military commands the opportunity to showcase their athletic and professional talents in a variety of tournament-style competitions. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Benjamin Crossley/Released)





120822-N-BJ178-108 CHARLESTOWN, Mass. (Aug. 22, 2012) Chief (select) Engineman Aaron Richter, assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS Ramage (DDG 61), shouts "Boom!" during a War of 1812-era gun drill aboard USS Constitution. Chief petty officer selects are participating in USS Constitution's Chief Petty Officer Heritage Weeks. During these weeks the selectees will live and train aboard USS Constitution, the world's oldest commissioned warship afloat. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Michael Achterling/Released)





120824-N-XG305-295 PYONGTAEK, Republic of Korea (Aug. 24, 2012) Capt. Paul Stader, right, the U.S. 7th Fleet Chief of Staff, right, and Capt. Will Pennington, commanding officer of the U.S. 7th Fleet command ship USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19), are greeted by children during Blue Ridge's arrival in Pyongtaek, Republic of Korea. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Mel Orr/Released)





120819-N-BB534-256 PACIFIC OCEAN (Aug. 19, 2012) Lt. j.g. Jamie Neal, left, and Lt. Carla Futchko do pull-ups as part of a workout aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS Green Bay (LPD 20). Green Bay is part of the Peleliu Amphibious Ready Group currently underway conducting a certification exercise. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Elizabeth Merriam/Released)





120820-N-VN372-003 GALVESTON, Texas (Aug. 20, 2012) Navy Recruiter Petty Officer 2nd Class Wayne Anderson, assigned to Navy Recruiting Station Katy, Texas, pushes Marine Corps Staff Sgt. Dorian Gardner's kayak away from shore during a community service event with the Blind Veterans Association at Moody Gardens in Galveston, Texas. Gardner was one of approximately 20 blind veterans who participated in the Team River Runner-sponsored kayaking trip, which was dedicated to creating an opportunity for the active, safe and positive support of healing service members and their families. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Chris Fahey/Released)





120821-N-MM360-049 EVERETT, Wash. (Aug. 21, 2012) Culinary Specialist 1st Class Andrew Suzio, assigned to Naval Air Station Whidbey Island, cuts vegetables during the 4th annual Culinary Arts Competition at Naval Station Everett's All American Grill. Culinary specialists from Naval Station Everett, Naval Station Kitsap-Bangor, Naval Air Station Whidbey Island, Naval Hospital Bremerton and the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) competed in the event. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jeffry Willadsen/Released)





120818-N-PB383-005 IMPERIAL BEACH, Calif. (Aug. 18, 2012) A member of the U.S. Navy parachute demonstration team, the Leap Frogs' jumps during the capabilities portion of the Sea, Air and Land (SEAL) West Coast Reunion. The annual reunion consists of events, contests, and a SEAL capabilities demonstration. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Dominique Pineiro/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

120630-N-PO203-498





120630-N-PO203-144





120630-N-PO203-274





120630-N-PO203-310 PACIFIC OCEAN (June 30, 2012) 55 feet remain visible after the crew of the Floating Instrument Platform, or FLIP, partially flood the ballast tanks causing the vessel to turn stern first into the ocean. The 355-foot research vessel, owned by the Office of Naval Research and operated by the Marine Physical Laboratory at Scripps Institution of Oceanography at University of California, conducts investigations in a number of fields, including acoustics, oceanography, meteorology and marine mammal observation. (U.S. Navy photo by John F. Williams/Released)

***

Be very careful how you go to the bathroom on this ship:






For more on FLIP, see this article: link


----------



## Juice

FLIP has been around...I'm 46 and remember pics of it from when I was a youngster.


----------



## fjavaid

Awwwsome thread .....good half hour spent ......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

USS _Cowpens_






120722-N-TX154-262 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 22, 2012) Sailors assigned to the forward deployed Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Cowpens (CG 63) enjoy a swim call. Cowpens is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan, and is underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Paul Kelly/Released)





050614-N-0120R-050 Coral Sea (June 14, 2005) - The conventionally powered aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk (CV 63) and the guided missile cruiser USS Cowpens (CG 63) _​_receives fuel during a replenishment at sea from the Royal Australian Navy auxiliary oiler replenishment ship HMAS Success (AOR 304). 





120904-N-TX154-030 PACIFIC OCEAN (Sept. 4, 2012) Sailors hold a "killer tomato" before starting a gunnery exercise aboard the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Cowpens (CG 63). Cowpens is part of the George Washington Carrier Strike Group, the Navy's only forward-deployed carrier strike group, and is conducting a routine western Pacific patrol. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Paul Kelly/Released)





050218-N-7512V-001 Okinawa, Japan (Feb. 18, 2005) - A BQM-74E Aerial Target Drone is launches using Jet Assist Take Off (JATO) from the flight deck aboard the guided missile cruiser USS Cowpens (CG 63) off the coast of Okinawa, Japan, during its annual missile exercise (MISSILEX). The BQM-74E provides dynamic airborne threat simulation and supports the Fleet worldwide. The target can simulate aircraft or cruise missiles in a variety of threat profiles. U.S. Navy photo by Photographer's Mate 2nd Class Kaitlyn Vargo (RELEASED)





120702-N-TX154-053 EAST CHINA SEA (July 2, 2012) Fire controlmen perform maintenance on a close-in weapon system (CIWS) aboard the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Cowpens (CG 63). Cowpens is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan and is underway in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Paul Kelly/Released)





120705-N-TX154-161 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 5, 2012) The Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Cowpens (CG 63) makes a high speed turn and breaks away from the Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler USNS Walter S. Diehl (T-AO 193) after an underway replenishment. Cowpens is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan, and is underway in the U.S. 7th fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Paul Kelly/Released)





120828-N-TX154-288 GUAM (Aug. 28, 2012) Lt. j.g. Hannah Kim performs her duties as navigator aboard the forward deployed Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Cowpens (CG 63) as the ship pulls into port. Cowpens is part of the George Washington Carrier Strike Group, the U.S. Navy'Äôs only forward deployed carrier strike group based out of Yokosuka, Japan, and is conducting a routine patrol in the western Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Paul Kelly/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=127305 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 7, 2012) An SH-60B Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Warlords of Helicopter Anti-Submarine Squadron (HSL) 51 sits chocked and chained on the flight deck of the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Cowpens (CG-63) at dusk. Cowpens is forward deployed to Yokosuka, Japan and is underway in the 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Paul Kelly/Released)

​​


----------



## Solomon2

120927-N-PM781-215 ARLINGTON, Va. (Sept. 27, 2012) Ima Black, widow of the first Master Chief Petty Officer of the Navy (MCPON), Delbert Black, visits the grave of her late husband. Black will attend the MCPON change of command ceremony scheduled for Sept. 28 at the Washington Navy Yard. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Arif Patani/Released)





120924-N-FV216-022 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (Sept. 20, 2012) Seaman Apprentice Guang Yang mans the helm aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS McFaul (DDG 74). McFaul is on a scheduled deployment supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Caitlin Conroy/Released)





120927-N-MU720-021 PORT KLANG, Malaysia (Sept. 27, 2012) Adm. Cecil Haney, commander of the U.S. Pacific Fleet, meets with Cmdr. Joseph Ring, commanding officer (CO) of the guided-missile destroyer USS Mustin (DDG 89), and Command Master Chief Steven Snyder in the CO's cabin. Mustin is visiting Malaysia in conjunction with the 2012 Western Pacific Naval Symposium. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Devon Dow/Released)





120818-N-ZZ999-172 HELHEIM GLACIER (Aug. 16, 2012) A team of scientists from the Naval Undersea Warfare Center in Newport, R.I., explores the waters near the Helheim Glacier in Greenland before using an autonomous undersea vehicle to study glacial ice melt. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)





120924-N-NL401-058 U.S. FIFTH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (Sept. 24, 2012) Sailors attach a pendant to the cargo hook of an SH-60B Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS James E. Williams (DDG 95) during a vertical replenishment. James E. Williams is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions for Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel Meshel/Released)





120902-N-XZ031-396 EAST CHINA SEA (Sept. 2, 2012) Boatswain's Mate 2nd Class Christopher Mechura directs Marines from the 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit riding in combat rubber raiding crafts into the well deck of the amphibious dock landing ship USS Tortuga (LSD 46) during an amphibious integrated training exercise. Amphibious integration training provides the initial opportunity for the Bonhomme Richard Amphibious Ready Group to conduct operational maneuvering from sea to shore before supporting multilateral exercises, contingency operations, or humanitarian assistance and disaster relief missions. Tortuga is part of the only forward-deployed amphibious ready group and is operating in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Chelsea Mandello/Released)





120924-N-XQ375-216 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (Sept. 24, 2012) Gunner's Mate Seaman Veronica Key, left, practices non-lethal tactics on Electronics Technician 1st Class Olivia Lowe as part of security reaction force basic training aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109). Jason Dunham is on a scheduled deployment in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Deven B. King/Released)





120927-N-KF478-019 CORPUS CHRISTI, Texas (Sept. 27, 2012) Hospitalman Stacie M. Sprehe, assigned to Naval Health Clinic Corpus Christ, administers an influenza vaccine to Petty Officer 3rd Class John F. Malinowski during a SHOTEX. By getting flu vaccine Sailors may protect themselves from influenza and may also avoid spreading it to others. (U.S. Navy photo by Bill W. Love/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

120922-N-KF309-015 BAY OF BENGAL (Sept. 22, 2012) A Bangladesh navy sailor from Special Warfare Diving and Salvage Command (SWADS) sweeps the deck during a non-compliant boarding exercise aboard the Bangladesh navy shore patrol vessel BNS Sangu (P-713) along with Sailors assigned to Riverine Squadron (RIVRON) 2 and Marines assigned to Fleet Anti-terrorism Security Team Pacific (FASTPAC). SWADS, RIVRON 2, FASTAC and BNS Sangu are participating in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Clay Doss/Released)





120917-N-WX059-083 CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (Sept. 17, 2012) Lt. Charles Cooper, operations officer aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Decatur (DDG 73) and Lt. Cmdr. Ashraf Zaman plan out the sea phase of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Sean Furey/Released)





120920-N-KF309-071 CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (Sept. 20, 2012) Students from the Ashar Alo middle school tour the bridge aboard the Military Sealift Command rescue and salvage ship USNS Safeguard (T-ARS 50). Safeguard is participating in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and training (CARAT) 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr Clay Doss/Released)





120922-N-KF309-023 BAY OF BENGAL (Sept. 22, 2012) U.S. Navy Sailors assigned to Riverine Squadron (RIVRON) 2, Bangladesh Navy Sailors assigned to Special Warfare Diving and Salvage Command (SWADS) and U.S. Marines assigned to Fleet Anti-terrorism Security Team Pacific (FASTPAC) conduct a non-compliant boarding exercise aboard the Bangladesh navy offshore patrol vessel BNS Sangu (P-713). RIVRON-2, SWADS, FASTPAC and Sangu are participating in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Clay Doss/Released)





120920-N-WX059-145 BAY OF BENGAL (Sept. 20, 2012) Ensign Faith Hawkins, assistant supply officer aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Decatur (DDG 73), talks with Bangladesh navy Lt. M. Moktadirm, center, and Lt. M. Jabedur Rahim aboard the ship during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Sean Furey/Released)





120918-N-WX059-162 CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (Sept. 18, 2012) Ensign Faith Hawkins, the assistant supply officer aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Decatur (DDG 73), meets with a student while visiting the Bangladesh Navy Ashar Alo School and Rehabilitation Center during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and training (CARAT) 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Sean Furey/Released)





120922-N-WX059-012 CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (Sept. 20, 2012) The guided-missile destroyer USS Decatur (DDG 73) transits off the coast of Bangladesh during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Sean Furey/Released)





120920-N-KF309-018 CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (Sept. 20, 2012) Navy Diver 2nd Class Joshua Underwood, assigned to Mobile Diving and Salvage Unit (MDSU) 2, places a KM 37 diving helmet on a local journalist during a tour aboard the Military Sealift Command rescue and salvage ship USNS Safeguard (T-ARS 50). Safeguard is participating in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Clay Doss/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

121015-N-ZT599-099 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Oct. 15, 2012) Royal Malaysian air force Brig. Gen. Affendi Buang, director general of operations and exercises, air operations headquarters for the Malaysian Ministry of Defense, walks through sideboys aboard the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73). George Washington and embarked Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5 provide a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interest of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Asia-Pacific region. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Brian H. Abel/Released)





121010-N-SS906-153 KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (Oct. 10, 2012) Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Fuel) Airman Luis Reynosolino, assigned to the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73), teaches basic first-aid techniques at Agathian's Shelter for Boys during a community service project. George Washington and embarked Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5 provide a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interest of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Asia-Pacific region. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Tatiana Avery/Released)





121015-N-ZZ999-056 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Oct. 15, 2012) Two F/A-18Es from the Royal Maces of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 27 fly in formation with two Sukhoi Su-30s from the Royal Malaysian air force over the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73). George Washington and embarked Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5 provide a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interest of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Asia-Pacific region. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Justin Halligan/Released)





121012-N-ZT599-121 ANDAMAN SEA (Oct. 12, 2012) Capt. Ken Reynard, executive officer of the U.S. Navy's forward-deployed aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73), left, discusses the ship's flight schedule with Malaysian army Lt. Gen. Dato` Zulkiple bin Kassi, Malaysian army field commander, center, and other senior members of the Malaysian armed forces during a tour of the aircraft carrier. George Washington and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5, provide a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interest of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Asia-Pacific region. The U.S. Navy is constantly deployed to preserve peace, protect commerce, and deter aggression through forward presence. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Brian H. Abel/Released)





121013-N-WW409-560 ANDAMAN SEA (Oct. 13, 2012) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73) is underway with the Royal Malaysian Navy frigates RMN Jebat (FF 29) and RMN Lekiu (FF 30) during a transit of the Andaman Sea. George Washington and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5, provide a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interest of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Asia-Pacific region. The U.S. Navy is constantly deployed to preserve peace, protect commerce, and deter aggression through forward presence. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Jennifer A. Villalovos/Released)





121008-N-ZT599-006 KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia (Oct. 7, 2012) The ship's rugby team from the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73) competes against the Bintang Rugby Club during a four-day port visit. George Washington and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5, provide a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interest of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Asia-Pacific region. The U.S. Navy is constantly deployed to preserve peace, protect commerce, and deter aggression through forward presence. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Brian H. Abel/Released)





121003-N-GC412-019 KOTA KINABALU, Malaysia (Oct. 3, 2012) A Sailor assigned to the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74) signs autographs for children from Saint Joseph School during a community service project. John C. Stennis is returning to the U.S. 7th and 5th Fleet areas of responsibility four months ahead of schedule in order to maintain combatant commander requirements and Navy assets in the region. The U.S. Navy is constantly deployed to preserve peace, protect commerce, and deter aggression through forward presence. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Will Tyndall/Released)





121011-N-TG831-142 PORT KLANG, Malaysia (Oct. 11, 2012) Sailors assigned to the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS McCampbell (DDG 85) heave line as the ship prepares to leave Port Klang, Malaysia. McCampbell is part of the George Washington Carrier Strike Group, the U.S. Navy's only continuously forward-deployed carrier strike group, based out of Yokosuka, Japan, and is conducting a routine western Pacific patrol in support of regional security and stability of the vital Asia-Pacific region. The U.S. Navy is constantly deployed to preserve peace, protect commerce, and deter aggression through forward presence. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Declan Barnes/Released)


----------



## Zabaniyah

Wow! That flip thingy is just amazing!  

I've never seen anything like that in my life!


----------



## Solomon2

121015-N-FI736-158 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (Oct. 15, 2012) Capt. Robert Boyer, commander of Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 1, launches in an F/A-18F Super Hornet from the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65) for an aerial change of command ceremony. Enterprise is deployed to the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Scott Pittman/Released)





121002-N-FI736-095 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (Oct. 2, 2012) The aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65), the guided-missile destroyers USS Porter (DDG 78) and USS Nitze (DDG 94), and the guided-missile cruiser USS Vicksburg (CG 69) transit back to their homeport in Norfolk, Va. Enterprise was deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions for Operation Enduring Freedom. The U.S. Navy is constantly deployed to preserve peace, protect commerce, and deter aggression through forward presence. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Scott Pittman/Released)





121023-N-CH661-056 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 23, 2012) An E-2C Hawkeye assigned to the Screwtops of Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron (VAW) 123 flies past the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65) during an air power demonstration. Enterprise is completing its final deployment to the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jared King/Released)





121023-N-NL401-008 STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR (Oct. 23, 2012) The aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65) is underway in the Strait of Gibraltar. Enterprise is completing a deployment to the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel Meshel/Released)





http://www.navy.mil/view_single.asp?id=136472ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 23, 2012) An F/A-18E assigned to the Knighthawks of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 136 receives fuel from an F/A-18F assigned to the Checkmates of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 211 above the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65). Enterprise is completing its final deployment to the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Randy J. Savarese)





121023-N-CH661-161 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 23, 2012) Aircraft assigned to Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 1 fly in formation over the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65) during an air power demonstration. Enterprise is completing its final deployment to the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jared King/Released)





121023-N-JV638-037 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 23, 2012) An SH-60F Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Dragonslayers of Anti-submarine Helicopter Squadron (HS) 11 approaches the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65) during an air power demonstration. Enterprise is completing its final deployment to the U.S. 5th and 6th Fleet areas of responsibility in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Randy J. Savarese)





121019-N-FI736-001 NAPLES, Italy (Oct. 19, 2012) Sailors assigned to the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65) line up to board barges and go on liberty during the ship's final scheduled port visit before it's upcoming decommissioning. Enterprise is deployed to the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. The U.S. Navy is constantly deployed to preserve peace, protect commerce, and deter aggression through forward presence. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Scott Pittman/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

121025-N-NJ145-014 GULF OF THAILAND (Oct. 25, 2012) Members of the visit, board, search and seizure team from the guided-missile frigate USS Vandergrift (FFG 48) search Royal Cambodian Navy patrol craft PC 1142 during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. The U.S. Navy is reliable, flexible, and ready to respond worldwide on, above, and below the sea. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 1st Class Robert Clowney/Released)





121022-N-NJ145-091 REAM, Cambodia (Oct. 22, 2012) Rear Adm. Tom Carney, commander of Task Force 73, salutes Royal Cambodian naval officers at the Ream Navy Base during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 1st Class Robert Clowney/Released)





121024-N-NJ145-036 GULF OF THAILAND (Oct. 24, 2012) The guided-missile frigate USS Vandegrift (FFG 48) underway with the Royal Cambodian Navy patrol crafts PC 1141 and PC 1108 during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. The U.S. Navy is reliable, flexible, and ready to respond worldwide on, above, and below the sea. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 1st Class Robert Clowney/Released)





121024-N-NJ145-007 GULF OF THAILAND (Oct. 24, 2012) Intelligence Specialist 3rd Class Sean Tiberia, right, shows Royal Cambodian Navy sailors how to perform daily maintenance on a decoy launching system aboard the guided-missile frigate USS Vandegrift (FFG 48) during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. The U.S. Navy is reliable, flexible, and ready to respond worldwide on, above, and below the sea. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 1st Class Robert Clowney/Released)





121021-N-VA590-190 SIHANOUKVILLE, Cambodia (Oct. 21, 2012) Royal Cambodian Navy sailors present Cmdr. Joseph R. Darlak, commanding officer of the guided-missile frigate USS Vandegrift (FFG 48), with flowers upon arrival at the Sihanoukville Commercial Port. Vandegrift is participating in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia phase 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Jose Lopez, Jr. /Released)





121025-N-VA590-035 REAM, Cambodia (Oct. 25, 2012) Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class Joseph Davies, attached to Maritime Civil Affairs Security and Training (MCAST) command, watches a Royal Cambodian Navy medic treat a simulated injured sailor. MCAST is participating in Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia 2012, a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. The U.S. Navy is reliable, flexible, and ready to respond worldwide on, above, and below the sea. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Jose Lopez Jr./Released)





121023-N-NJ145-248 REAM, Cambodia (Oct. 23, 2012) Royal Cambodian Navy Vice Adm. Ouk Seyha and Rear Adm. Tom Carney, commander of Task Force 73, meet with exercise staff officers at Ream Navy Base during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 1st Class Robert Clowney/Released)





121023-N-NJ145-039 REAM, Cambodia (Oct. 23, 2012) Aviation Machinist's Mate 1st Class Jonathan Phillips, assigned to the guided-missile frigate USS Vandegrift (FFG 48), sings to students during a community service project at the Ream Navy Base primary school during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia 2012. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. The U.S. Navy has a 237-year heritage of defending freedom and projecting and protecting U.S. interests around the globe. Join the conversation on social media using #warfighting. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communications Specialist 1st Class Robert Clowney/Released)





US, Cambodian Navies Kick Off CARAT 2012

Story Number: NNS121023-01 Release Date: 10/23/2012 8:31:00 AM 
By Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Robert Clowney, U.S. Pacific Fleet

SIHANOUKVILLE, Cambodia (NNS) -- The U.S. Navy and Royal Cambodian Navy commenced the 3rd annual Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Cambodia exercise Oct. 22, with an opening ceremony held at the Royal Cambodian Ream Navy Base.

Before starting their opening remarks, Royal Cambodian Navy Vice Adm. Ouk Seyna, and U.S. Navy Rear Adm. Tom Carney, commander, Task Force 73, both acknowledged the recent passing of King Norodom Sihanouk Oct. 15. Carney expressed his sympathy and condolences.

He then noted that CARAT Cambodia was a relatively new, but progressive exercise. "Two years have passed since 2010 when the inaugural CARAT Cambodia marked the first dedicated naval exercise between the United States and Cambodia in decades," Carney said. "Since then, the U.S. Navy and Royal Cambodian Navy have built upon previous CARATs to make this year's exercise more productive."

Carney stressed that CARAT was part of year round navy-to-navy engagement with Cambodia, including routine port visits by U.S. Navy ships, such as the U.S. 7th Fleet command ship, USS Blue Ridge (LCC 19) this spring, and other military exercises like Pacific Partnership 2012.

For 2012, CARAT Cambodia will include four days of events in port and 36 hours at sea. While in port, a variety of subject matter expert exchanges, symposia and community service projects and sporting events will allow members of both navies to share best practices and build friendships. There will also be a band concert held in Kampot Province.

During the at-sea phase, U.S. and Royal Cambodian Navy ships will get underway to practice a range of competencies, including formation maneuvers, gunnery and maritime security exercises.

Approximately 500 U.S. Sailors, Marines and 300 Royal Cambodian sailors are participating in CARAT Cambodia 2012. U.S. Navy ships participating include guided-missile frigate USS Vandegrift (FFG 48) and two diving and salvage ships, USNS Salvor (T-ARS 52) and USNS Safeguard (T-ARS 50). Other participants include Marines from Fleet Anti-Terrorism Security Team Pacific, divers from Mobile Dive and Salvage Unit, a medical training team from Maritime Civil Affairs and Security Training, SH-60 Seahawk aircraft and the U.S. 7th Fleet band.

CARAT is a series of annual, bilateral maritime exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand, and Timor Leste. 

For more news from Pacific Fleet, visit Command Home Page.


----------



## kollang

....................


----------



## Solomon2

130112-N-YQ852-067 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (Jan. 13, 2013) Sailors perform a crash and salvage drill for Sailors and Marines attending the basic damage control training for the ship's command indoctrination course aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Rushmore (LSD 47). Rushmore is a part of the Peleliu Amphibious Ready Group, with the embarked 15th Marine Expeditionary Unit, and is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Shawnte Bryan/Released)





121213-N-YQ852-078 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (Dec. 13, 2012) The Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Washington Chambers (T-AKE 11) prepares to refuel the amphibious dock landing ship USS Rushmore (LSD 47) during a replenishment-at-sea. Rushmore is a part of the Peleliu Amphibious Ready Group with the embarked 15th Marine Expeditionary Unit (15th MEU) and is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Shawnte Bryan/Released)





130119-N-LR347-308 - FARAH CITY, Afghanistan (Jan. 19, 2013) U.S. Navy Hospital Corpsman 1st Class Jennifer Kleve, right, a medic with Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT) Farah, listens to Afghan woman's experience at the children's supplemental feeding center through an interpreter in Farah City, Jan. 19. The supplemental feeding center in at the Farah City hospital is sponsored by PRT Farah and provides food, education and vaccinations to Afghan children. PRT Farah's mission is to train, advise, and assist Afghan government leaders at the municipal, district, and provincial levels in Farah province Afghanistan. Their civil military team is comprised of members of the U.S. Navy, U.S. Army, the U.S. Department of State and the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID). (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. j.g. Matthew Stroup/released)





130121-N-QL471-072 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Jan. 21, 2013) A crew member aboard the Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS William McLean (T-AKE 12) hooks an ammunition pallet to an MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Dusty Dogs of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 7 during an ammunition onload with the aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75). Harry S. Truman is underway conducting a composite training unit exercise in preparation for its upcoming deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Billy Ho/Released)





130118-N-RL456-112 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Jan. 18, 2013) Electrician's Mate 2nd Class Matthew Kram monitors the electrical load of the amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3). Kearsarge is conducting sea trials in preparation for a scheduled deployment this spring. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Hunter S. Harwell/Released)





130119-N-RL456-830 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Jan. 19, 2013) The amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3) transits alongside the Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Robert E. Peary (T-AKE 5) during a replenishment-at-sea. Kearsarge is conducting sea trials in preparation for a scheduled deployment this spring. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Hunter S. Harwell/Released)





130116-N-XQ375-106 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (Jan. 16, 2013) Sailors from the guided-missile destroyers USS Jason Dunham (DDG 109) and USS Farragut (DDG 99) conduct maneuvers in rigid-hull inflatable boats during a visit, board, search and seizure exercise. Jason Dunham and Farragut are deployed with the John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility conducting maritime security operations, theater security cooperation efforts and support missions for Operation Enduring Freedom. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Deven B. King/Released)





130118-N-AC887-004 BETHESDA, Md. (Jan. 18, 2012) Secretary of the Navy (SECNAV) the Honorable Ray Mabus speaks with Cpl. Joshua Lopez, a wounded warrior at the Walter Reed National Military Medical Center. Secretary Mabus spoke with Sailors and Marines after presenting the Department of the Navy's highest award for civilians, the Navy Distinguished Public Service Medal, to U.S. Congressman C.W. "Bill" Young and Mrs. Beverly Young for their exemplary service and support of Navy and Marine Corps personnel. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Sam Shavers/Released)


It's been a while since I updated one of my favorite threads. Enjoy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

130817-N-WX059-069 KUALOA RANCH, Hawaii (Aug. 9, 2013) Military service members based in Hawaii join local civilians as they participate in Hawaii's first ever Spartan Race 5k obstacle course. Spartan Race is a series of obstacle races of varying distance and difficulty ranging from one mile to marathon distances. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Sean Furey/Released)





130816-N-NB538-092 GULF OF ADEN (Aug. 16, 2013) Quartermaster 3rd Class Sholonda Boynes plots a chart during a general quarters drill aboard the amphibious dock landing ship USS Carter Hall (LSD 50). Carter Hall is a part of the Kearsarge Amphibious Ready Group and is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Sabrina Fine/Released)





130820-N-GC965-599 PHILIPPINE SEA (Aug. 20, 2013) Aircraft from Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5 fly in formation over the aircraft carrier USS George Washington (CVN 73) during an air-power demonstration. George Washington and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5, provide a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interest of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Ramon G. Go/Released)





130825-N-ZX160-035 MANAMA, Bahrain (Aug. 25, 2013) Shinzo Abe, Prime Minister of Japan, meets with members of the Combined Maritime Forces during his visit to the Middle East. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Danielle Brandt/Released)





130822-N-MO201-035 SOUDA BAY, Greece (Aug. 22, 2013) Marines assigned to Marine Corps Security Force Europe's Fleet Anti-Terrorism Security Team conduct ship search techniques at the NATO Maritime Interdiction Operational Training Center. (U.S. Navy photo by Paul Farley/Released)





130824-N-PW661-027 GULF OF ADEN(Aug. 24, 2013) A Chinese Harbin Z-9C helicopter lands aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87) during a U.S.-China cross-deck landing exercise with the People's Liberation Army (Navy) destroyer Harbin (DDG 112). Mason is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Rob Aylward/Released)





130824-N-PW661-011 GULF OF ADEN (Aug. 24, 2013) Lt. j.g. Jeffrey Fasoli, gunnery officer aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87), discusses techniques with Chinese sailors aboard the People's Liberation Army (Navy) destroyer Harbin (DDG 112) prior to a combined small-arms exercise. Mason is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Rob Aylward/Released)





130819-N-MO201-057 SOUDA BAY, Greece (Aug. 19, 2013) The guided-missile frigate USS Samuel B. Roberts (FFG 58) arrives for a port visit. Samuel B. Roberts, homeported in Mayport, Fla., is deployed to the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Paul Farley/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

131218-N-MB306-086 SAN DIEGO (Dec. 19, 2013) Sparky the Fire Dog hugs Pediatric Intensive Care Unit patient Jared during a visit to Naval Medical Center San Diego (NMCSD). Sparky the Fire Dog and the rest of NMCSD's Federal Fire Station staff spread holiday joy and raised morale for patients in various clinics and inpatient wards. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Zachary Bell/Released)





131216-N-UD469-154
SOUDA BAY, Greece (Dec. 16, 2013) Machinery Repairman 2nd Class Robert Briggs, left, and Senior Chief Sonar Technician Brian Morgan, assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS Stout (DDG 55) boarding team, conduct tactical team movement training aboard the training ship HS Aris (A74). The training is being given by the NATO Maritime Interdiction Operational Training Centre while Stout is in port for a voyage repair availability at Naval Support Activity Souda Bay. Stout, homeported in Norfolk, Va., is on a scheduled deployment supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda R. Gray/Released)





131218-N-EW716-001
MARINETTE, Wis. (Dec. 18, 2013) The littoral combat ship Pre-Commissioning Unit (PCU) Milwaukee (LCS 5) slides into the Menominee River during a christening ceremony at the Marinette Marine Corporation shipyard. (U.S. Navy photo courtesy of Lockheed Martin/Released)






131214-N-BD629-039
ATLANTIC OCEAN, (Dec. 14, 2013) Marines aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS Mesa Verde (LPD 19) prepare to launch amphibious assault vehicles (AAV) from the well deck during an exercise. Mesa Verde Sailors and 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit (22nd MEU) Marines are participating in a composite training unit exercise in preparation for deployment. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Shannon M. Smith/Released)






131216-N-XJ788-274
NORFOLK (Dec. 16, 2013) The amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3) transits the Elizabeth River from Naval Station Norfolk to BAE Systems Norfolk Ship Repair for a five-month planned maintenance availability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Travis DiPerna/Released) [Solomon2 note: some Pakistanis may recall the Kearsage from its days as a key ship during Pakistan disaster relief operations.]



131217-N-UD469-666 SOUDA BAY, Greece (Dec. 17, 2013) Interior Communications Electrician 1st Class Robert Crumpler, assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS Stout (DDG 55), practices using intermediate force against an opponent during a security reaction force qualification course. Stout, homeported in Norfolk, Va., is on a scheduled deployment supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amanda R. Gray/Released)






131213-N-PJ969-606 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Dec. 13, 2013) A jet launches from the aircraft carrier USS George H.W. Bush (CVN 77) during its final pre-deployment evaluation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Abe McNatt/Released)





131212-N-EI510-092
ATLANTIC OCEAN (Dec. 12, 2013) Seaman Ian Soper, from Portland, Maine, participates in a search and rescue drill during a simulated man overboard drill with the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Truxtun (DDG 103). Truxtun is conducting its final pre-deployment evaluation with the George H.W. Bush Carrier Strike Group to achieve mission readiness and the ability to work alongside international allies in the execution of the Navy's maritime strategy. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd class Scott Barnes/Released)





131213-N-XW558-161 DIEGO GARCIA, British Indian Ocean Territory (Dec. 13, 2013) Sailors aboard the guided-missile submarine USS Georgia (SSGN 729) prepare to dock at U.S. Navy Support Facility Diego Garcia. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Alex Smedegard/Released)


----------



## Falcon29

Funny the Zionists who sunk the USS Liberty and their supporters are now posing as representatives of the US Navy....


----------



## Solomon2

130906-N-ZK021-004 PEARL HARBOR (Sept. 6, 2013) Rear Adm. Rick Williams, commander of Navy Region Hawaii and Naval Surface Group Middle Pacific, interacts with Chinese lion dancers before their performance during the arrival ceremony for three People's Liberation Army-Navy ships, the Luhu-class destroyer Qingdao (DDG 113), the Jiangkai-class frigate Linyi (FFG 547), and a Fuqing-class fleet oiler as they arrive at Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam for a scheduled port visit. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Nardel Gervacio/Released)





130906-N-RI884-323 PEARL HARBOR (Sept. 6, 2013) Hawaiian keiki (children) perform traditional dances for visiting sailors of the Chinese People's Liberation Army-Navy upon their arrival to Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam. This port visit is part of the U.S. Navy's ongoing effort to maximize opportunities for developing relationships with foreign navies as a tool to build trust, encourage multilateral cooperation, enhance transparency, and avoid miscalculation in the Pacific. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Daniel Barker/Released)




130825-N-OM642-140 GULF OF ADEN (Aug. 25, 2013) Visit, board, search and seizure team members from the guided-missile destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87) participate in a joint training event with sailors from Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy destroyer Harbin (DDG 112) as part of a U.S. and Chinese counter piracy exercise. Mason is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Gary M. Keen/Released)





130825-N-OM642-231 GULF OF ADEN (Aug. 25, 2013) U.S. Navy leadership and senior officers from the Chinese People's Liberation Army Navy meet for lunch aboard the Chinese guided-missile destroyer Harbin (DDG 112) marking the conclusion of a U.S. and Chinese counter piracy exercise between Harbin and the guided-missile destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87). Mason is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Gary M. Keen/Released)





130823-N-PW661-018 GULF OF ADEN (Aug. 23, 2013) People's Liberation Army Navy Rear Adm. Yuan Yubai, deputy commander of the Chinese North Sea Fleet, speaks in Mandarin with Culinary Specialist Seaman Yi An, a Chinese-American Sailor, during a pre-sail conference aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87) for a U.S. and Chinese counter piracy exercise. Mason is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Rob Aylward/Released)





130825-N-OM642-210 GULF OF ADEN (Aug. 25, 2013) Capt. Joseph Naman, commodore of Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 50, is welcomed aboard the Chinese destroyer Harbin (DDG 112) by People's Liberation Army Navy Rear Adm. Yuan Yubai, deputy commander of the Chinese North Sea Fleet, for a lunch marking the end of a U.S. Chinese counter piracy exercise between Harbin and the guided-missile destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87). Mason is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Gary M. Keen/Released)





130906-N-WF272-089 PEARL HARBOR (Sept. 6, 2013) The Chinese People's Liberation Army-Navy Jiangkai-class frigate Linyi (FFG 547) arrives at Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam. This port visit is part of the U.S. Navy's ongoing effort to maximize opportunities for developing relationships with foreign navies as a tool to build trust, encourage multilateral cooperation, enhance transparency, and avoid miscalculation in the Pacific. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Diana Quinlan/Released)





130906-N-IT566-168 PEARL HARBOR, Hawaii (Sept. 6, 2013) Rear. Adm. Wei Gang, left, chief of staff for North Sea Fleet, Adm. Cecil D. Haney, commander of U.S. Pacific Fleet, and China's ambassador to the United States Cui Tiankai, lay a wreath at the USS Arizona Memorial during a tour of historic Pearl Harbor sites. Haney hosted Cui and his delegation in conjunction with the ongoing port visit to Pearl Harbor by three Chinese navy ships. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class David Kolmel/Released)





130908-N-FF306-107 PEARL HARBOR (Sept. 8, 2013) Sailors from the guided-missile cruiser USS Lake Erie (CG 70), the People's Liberation Army-Navy Jiangkai-class frigate Linyi (FFG 547), the Fuqing-class fleet oiler Hongzehu (AOR 881) and the Luhu-class destroyer Qingdao (DDG 113) participate in damage control techniques together at Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam. The port visit is part of the U.S. Navy's ongoing effort to maximize opportunities for developing relationships with foreign navies. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Apprentice Rose Forest/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

130206-N-ZZ999-140 JACKSONVILLE, Fla. (Feb. 6, 2013) A P-8A Poseidon assigned to Patrol Squadron (VP) 16 is seen in flight over Jacksonville, Fla. (U.S Navy photo by Personnel Specialist 1st Class Anthony Petry/Released)





140211-N-YU572-142 SINGAPORE (Feb. 11, 2014) Cmdr. Dan Papp, left, gives a tour of a P-8A Poseidon from the "War Eagles" of Patrol Squadron (VP) 16 to Capt. Paul Foster, commanding officer of Navy Region Center Singapore, during the Singapore Air Show. The Singapore Air Show is Asia's largest aerospace and defense exhibition. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jay Pugh/Released)





140320-N-XY761-018 PERTH, Australia (March 20, 2014) Naval Aircrewman Operator 2nd Class Mike Burnett, an electronic warfare operator attached to Patrol Squadron (VP) 16, watches the exterior of a P-8A Poseidon during a high-frequency radio check before a mission to assist in search and rescue operations for Malaysia Airlines flight MH370 March 20. VP-16 is currently deployed in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility supporting security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eric A. Pastor/Released)





140319-N-XY761-025 INDIAN OCEAN (March 19, 2014) Lt. j.g. Kyle Atakturk, a naval aviator assigned to Patrol Squadron (VP) 16, pilots a P-8A Poseidon during a mission to assist in search and rescue operations for Malaysia Airlines flight MH370. VP-16 is deployed in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility supporting security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eric A. Pastor/Released)





140316-N-XY761-019 INDIAN OCEAN (March 16, 2014) Crew members on board a P-8A Poseidon assigned to Patrol Squadron (VP) 16 man their workstations while assisting in search and rescue operations for Malaysia Airlines flight MH370. VP-16 is deployed in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility supporting security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eric A. Pastor/Released)





140324-N-XY761-024 INDIAN OCEAN (March 24, 2014) Lt. Cmdr. Mike Trumbull, a Naval Flight Officer assigned to Patrol Squadron (VP) 16, monitor his workstation on a P-8A Poseidon during a mission to assist in search and rescue operations for Malaysia Airlines flight MH370. VP-16 is deployed in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility supporting security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eric A. Pastor/Released)





140324-N-XY761-033 INDIAN OCEAN (March 24, 2014) Naval aircrewmen assigned to Patrol Squadron (VP) 16 look for floating debris while on a P-8A Poseidon during a mission to assist in search and rescue operations for Malaysia Airlines flight MH370. VP-16 is deployed in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility supporting security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Eric A. Pastor/Released)




140324-N-ZZ999-101 NEW YORK (March 24, 2014) Ocean search and recovery assets, including a U.S. Navy towed pinger locator (TPL-25), are loaded onto a cargo aircraft at John F. Kennedy airport for transport to the Indian Ocean. The TPL-25 meets the Navy's requirement for locating emergency relocation pingers on downed Navy and commercial aircraft down to a maximum depth of 20,000 feet anywhere in the world. The Naval Sea Systems Command's Supervisor of Salvage and Diving (SUPSALV) equipment will be used to locate the flight data and cockpit voice recorders of Malaysia Airlines flight 370.(U.S. Navy photo/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

130422-N-NI474-883 POINT MUGU, Calif. (April 22, 2013) Gunner's Mate 2nd Class Max Link, assigned to the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Pinckney (DDG 91), fires a M4 service rifle during a small-arms qualification at Naval Air Station Point Mugu. Pinckney is at Port Hueneme conducting a combat systems and deck groom preparing for an upcoming board of inspection and survey (INSURV). INSURV is conducted every five years of a ship's life to ensure mission readiness and material conditions are up to standards. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel M. Young/Released)





110518-N-OI955-016 PACIFIC OCEAN (May 18, 2011) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyers USS Kidd (DDG 100) and USS Pinckney (DDG 91) are underway in the Pacific Ocean. Kidd and Pinkney are part of the John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group and are participating in a composite training unit exercise off the coast of Southern California. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Crishanda K. McCall/Released)





110921-N-KK935-919 BAY OF BENGAL (Sept. 21, 2011) Lt. j.g. Kareen Washington explains the ship's bridge equipment to Bangladesh navy sailors aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Kidd (DDG 100) while Seaman Julie Slater steers the ship. Kidd was off the coast of Bangladesh participating in the sea phase of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Bangladesh 2011. CARAT is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jessica Bidwell/Released)





120503-N-ZZ999-006 SAN DIEGO (May 3, 2012) Sailors salute the guided-missile destroyer USS Kidd (DDG 100) from the Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Mercy (T-AH 19) as it leaves its homeport of San Diego to support Pacific Partnership 2012 (PP12). PP12 is the seventh in a series of U.S. Pacific Fleet-sponsored humanitarian and civic assistance missions that works with and through host and partner nations, and non-governmental organizations to strengthen regional relationships and capacity to collectively respond to natural disasters in Southeast Asia and the western Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Roadell Hickman/Released)





130916-N-ZU025-042 SAN DIEGO (Sept. 16, 2013) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Pinckney (DDG 91) transits San Diego Bay. Pinckney helps provide deterrence, promote peace and security, preserve freedom of the seas, and humanitarian/disaster response within U.S. 3rd Fleet's 50-million square mile area of responsibility in the eastern Pacific. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Todd C. Behrman/Released)





140224-N-YU572-065 PORT HERA, Timor Leste (Feb. 24, 2014) Col. Falur Rate Laek, chief of staff of the Timor Leste Defense Force, inspects U.S. Sailors assigned to the guided-missile destroyer USS Kidd (DDG 100) and members of the Timor Leste Defense Force during the opening ceremony of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Timor Leste. CARAT is a bilateral exercise series between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, Singapore, Thailand, the Philippines and Timor Leste. (U.S Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jay C. Pugh/Released)






140226-N-YU572-438 DILI, Timor Leste (Feb. 26, 2014) Rear Adm. Cindy Thebaud, commander of Logistics Group Western Pacific, conducts a media interview aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Kidd (DDG 100) during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Timor Leste. CARAT is a series of annual bilateral exercises conducted with Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Jay C. Pugh/Released)





140309-N-ZZ999-007 GULF OF THAILAND (March 9, 2014) A U.S. Navy MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter from Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron (HSM) 78, Det 2, assigned to the guided-missile Destroyer USS Pinckney (DDG 91), lands aboard Pinckney during a crew swap before returning on task in the search and rescue for the missing Malaysian airlines flight MH370. The flight had 227 passengers from 14 nations, mainly China, and 12 crew members. According to the Malaysia Airlines website, three Americans, including one infant, were also aboard. (U.S. Navy photo by Senior Chief Petty Officer Chris D. Boardman/Released)





140317-N-ZZ999-002 ANDAMAN SEA (March 17, 2014) U.S. Navy Sailors aboard the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Kidd (DDG 100) lower a small boat into the water. Kidd is conducting search and rescue operations for the missing Malaysian Airlines flight MH370. (U.S. Navy photo by Logistics Specialist 2nd Class Karmowska-Brooks/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*The U.S. Navy Saved Jews of Eretz Yisrael Exactly 100 Years Ago (October 6, 1914)*

*Thursday, October 2, 2014*



_USS North Carolina_ (Photographic History of the U.S. Navy)

*Versions of this article appear in today's Jerusalem Post Magazine and the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs website

One hundred years ago the Jews of Palestine *suffered terribly from hunger, disease and oppression. The territory was ruled with an iron fist by the Ottoman (Turkish) army. The Middle East teetered on the brink of World War I, and in 1914 Turkey abolished the “capitulation” agreements with European powers which granted them elements of sovereignty over their subjects in the Ottoman Empire. For many Jews of _Eretz Yisrael_ their French, British and Russian protectors were gone. The financial assistance they received from their European Jewish brethren evaporated.

In late 1914, the war in the Middle East began with Turkey massing troops in Palestine and the Sinai to move against the British along the Suez Canal. The Turkish army prepared for the attack by forcibly conscripting locals, including Jews, and by looting (so-called “levies”) supplies, food and animals from residents of Palestine.




The forced conscription and looting of Jerusalem homes. (1914, Ottoman Imperial Archives)




Hassan Bey, the "Tyrant" (Library
of Congress)

In a report on the Jews of Palestine in World War I, the Zionist Organization of London related in 1921, “The harshest and most cruel of all the Turkish officials was the Commandant of the Jaffa district, Hassan Bey.”

The report described how “it would suddenly come into his head to summon respectable householders … with an order to bring him some object from their homes which had caught his fancy or of which he had heard — an electric clock, a carpet, etc. Groundless arrests, insults, tortures, bastinadoes [clubs] — these were things every householder had to fear.” [In April 1917, on the eve of Passover, the Turks ordered the expulsion of approximately 8,000 Jews from Jaffa. An unknown number died. The expulsion of all Jews from Palestine was halted by the German commander in Palestine.]



Locust eradication attempt (1915,
Library of Congress)

In March 1915, the situation for the residents of _Eretz Yisrael_ turned more hopeless when a plague of locusts of Biblical proportions ravaged the land for six months.

The United States retained its neutrality in the war until 1917. Its consulate in Jerusalem, headed by Dr. Otis Glazebrook,remained open. The Americans were the only ones left to help the Jews of Palestine.

On August 31, 1914, the American ambassador to Turkey, Henry Morgenthau, sent an urgent telegram to the New York Jewish tycoon Jacob Schiff. *“Palestinian Jews facing terrible crisis,” *he wrote.




Morgenthau's cable to Schiff, 1914 (JDC Archives)




Amb. Henry Morgenthau
(Library of Congress)
*“Belligerent countries stopping their assistance. Serious destruction threatens thriving colonies. Fifty thousand dollars needed by responsible committee. Dr. Ruppin chairman to establish loan institute and support families whose breadwinners have entered army. Conditions certainly justify American help. Will you undertake matter?” Signed “Morgenthau.”*

Realizing the difficulty in bringing money into Palestine past corrupt Turkish officials, Morgenthau also appealed to Secretary of State William Jennings Bryan for assistance. It came in the form of U.S. Navy ships.

*The U.S. Navy to the Rescue*

On October 6, 1914 the U.S. Navy’s _USS North Carolina_ landed in the Jaffa harbor and delivered $50,000 to the U.S. consul general for distribution to the Jewish community. A total of 13 port visits were made by ships such as the _USS North Carolina, Vulcan, Des Moines and Tennessee_ which plied the eastern Mediterranean between Beirut and Cairo. Some of the ships delivered money, food and aid to the Jews of Palestine until the United States entered the war in 1917.



_USS Tennessee_ crew members carrying
stores onto the ship’s boat deck, probably
at Alexandria, Egypt, circa 1914/1915.
Ship alongside may be _USS Vulcan. _(U.S.Naval Historical Center)

The Jews of _Eretz Yisrael_ “would have succumbed had not financial help arrived from America,” the Zionist Organization of London report declared. “America was at that time the one country which through its political and financial position was able to save [Jewish] Palestine permanently from going under.”

The U.S. ships also left with valuable cargo – the Jews of Palestine who were expelled or had to flee the Turks because of their Zionist activity or draft dodging. One such Palestinian Jew was Alexander Aaronson whose brother Aaron and sister Sarah were founders of the anti-Turk NILI spy network that helped the British. Sarah killed herself after prolonged Turkish torture.

In his book _With the Turks in Palestine_, Alexander Aaronson relates: “One of the American cruisers, by order of Ambassador Morgenthau, was empowered to assist citizens of neutral countries to leave the Ottoman Empire. These cruisers had already done wonderful rescue work for the Russian Jews in Palestine, who, when war was declared, were to have been sent to the Mesopotamian town of Urfa—there to suffer massacre and outrage like the Armenians.”

Aaronson stealthily traveled to Beirut where he was able to sneak aboard the _USS Des Moines. _Once under sail, Aaronson wrote, “Friends discovered friends and tales of woe were exchanged, stories of hardship, injustice, oppression, all of which ended with mutual congratulations on escaping from the clutches of the Turks.” [HT: AA]


_Lenny Ben-David is the Director of Publications at the Jerusalem Center for Public Affairs and the publisher ofwww.israeldailypicture.com. He served as a senior diplomat at Israel’s embassy in Washington and an arms control consultant in eastern Europe. He spent 25 years working for AIPAC in Washington and Jerusalem._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

141115-N-GW918-061 ARABIAN GULF (Nov. 15, 2014) A riverine command boat from Costal Riverine Squadron (RIVRON) 2 escorts the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52). Bunker Hill is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class LaTunya Howard/Released)





140923-N-WD757-267 RED SEA (Sept. 23, 2014) The guided-missile destroyer USS Arleigh Burke (DDG 51) launches Tomahawk cruise missiles to conduct strikes against ISIL targets. Arleigh Burke is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Carlos M. Vazquez II/Released)





141014-N-RB546-556 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (Oct. 14, 2014) Chief Fire Controlman Billy Lawson fires a 9 mm pistol during a low-light pistol qualification aboard the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Mitscher (DDG 57). Mitscher is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of responsibility in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Anthony R. Martinez/Released)





141126-N-WL435-218 MANAMA, Bahrain (Nov. 26, 2014) Lt. Gen. Mohammed bin Abdullah Al Khalif, right, Bahrain's Minister of State for Defense Affairs, welcomes Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert back to Bahrain during an international and fleet engagement visit. Bahrain is home to the to the U.S. 5th Fleet headquarters and has been a longtime strategic partner of the United States military. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Peter D. Lawlor/Released)





141123-N-EC644-045 SHICHINOHE, Japan (Nov. 23, 2014) Sailors at Misawa Air Base, Japan, play soccer with children at the Bikoen Orphanage in Shichinohe, Japan, during a Thanksgiving community service project. The Sailors played games and served a Thanksgiving meal to the children. (U.S. Navy photo by Senior Chief Mass Communication Specialist Ryan C. Delcore/Released)





141126-N-HD510-118 ARABIAN GULF (Nov. 26, 2014) Interior Communication Electrician 2nd Class John Musciano, left, and Interior Communication Electrician Fireman Daniel Jacobs conduct maintenance on an anemometer on the mast of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) during a replenishment-at-sea with the Military Sealift Command fast combat support ship USNS Rainier (T-AOE 7). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Scott Fenaroli/Released)





141112-N-GW918-177 ARABIAN GULF (Nov. 12, 2014) An MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter from the Red Lions of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 15 lowers a crate of ammunition onto the forecastle of the Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser USS Bunker Hill (CG 52) as the Military Sealift Command fast combat support ship USNS Rainier (T-AOE 7) moves away following a replenishment-at-sea. Bunker Hill is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class LaTunya Howard/Released





141126-N-WL435-293 MANAMA, Bahrain (Nov. 26, 2014) Chief of Naval Operations (CNO) Adm. Jonathan Greenert gets a firsthand look at the directed energy Laser Weapon System (LaWS) aboard the interim afloat forward staging base USS Ponce (AFSB(I) 15) before an all-hands call with Sailors and Military Sealift Command crew members aboard the Ponce. Greenert is in Bahrain for a series of international and fleet engagement activities. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Peter D. Lawlor/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

U.S. Navy personnel from USS Sampson unload the body of a victim from AirAsia Flight 8501 from a helicopter as search and rescue personnel and Indonesian policemen receive it in Pangkalan Bun, Indonesia, Friday, Jan. 2, 2015.





090804-N-3038W-242 USS Sampson, PACIFIC OCEAN (August 4, 2009) (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr/Released)





Indonesian Search and Rescue members and police carry debris believed to be from AirAsia QZ8501, transported by a U.S. Navy helicopter from the USS Sampson, at the airport in Pangkalan Bun, Central Kalimantan, on Jan. 2, 2015.





USS Sampson (DDG 102) gets underway. Sampson leaves Singapore after a scheduled port visit on Dec. 29, 2014. US Navy Photo.





141231-N-ZZ999-005 JAVA SEA (Dec. 31, 2014) An MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter attached to the guided-missile destroyer USS Sampson (DDG 102) approaches an Indonesian navy patrol vessel while searching for debris during the Indonesian-led search and recovery operations for AirAsia flight QZ8501. Sampson is homeported in San Diego and is on an independent deployment to the western Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)







141231-N-ZZ999-001 JAVA SEA (Dec. 31, 2014) Lookouts aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Sampson (DDG 102) search for debris in the Java Sea during the Indonesian-led search and recovery operation for AirAsia flight QZ8501. Sampson is homeported in San Diego and is on an independent deployment to the western Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

150113-N-GW139-969 ARABIAN GULF (Jan. 13, 2014) Quarter Master Seaman Taylor Klinesmith qualifies with an M9 service pistol on the flight deck of the guided-missile destroyer USS Sterett (DDG 104). Sterett, as part of the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group, is deployed supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Eric Coffer/Released)





141215-N-RB546-145 ARABIAN GULF (Dec. 15, 2014) Boatswain's Mate 2nd Class John Acheson signals to a Sailor after removing chocks and chains from an MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Desert Hawks of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 26 during night vertical replenishment and delayed landing qualifications aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Mitscher (DDG 57). Mitscher is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Anthony R. Martinez/Released)





141105-N-TD490-317 U.S. FIFTH FLEET AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY (Nov. 5, 2014) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Mitscher (DDG 57) is underway participating in the International Mine Countermeasures Exercise (IMCMEX). With a quarter of the world's navies participating including 6,500 Sailors from every region, IMCMEX is the largest international naval exercise promoting maritime security and the free-flow of trade through mine countermeasure operations, maritime security operations, and maritime infrastructure protection in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility and throughout the world. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Patrick W. Mullen III/Released





150105-N-KB426-028 GULF OF OMAN (Jan. 5, 2015) An MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter from the Battle Cats of Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron (HSM) 73 prepares to land on the flight deck of the guided-missile destroyer USS Dewey (DDG 105). Dewey is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class James Vazquez/Released)





150119-N-DJ750-066 GULF OF OMAN (Jan. 19, 2015) Damage Controlman 2nd Class Manuel Nunez descends a ladder during a chemical, biological and radiological training event aboard guided-missile destroyer USS Gridley (DDG 101). Gridley is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)





141217-N-DJ750-052 INDIAN OCEAN (Dec. 17, 2014) Cryptologic Technician (Maintenance) 2nd Class Eva MacFarland lights a menorah during the second day of Hanukkah aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Gridley (DDG 101). Gridley is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)





141230-N-KB426-063 MUSCAT, Oman (Dec. 30, 2014) The guided-missile destroyer USS Dewey (DDG 105) pulls into Muscat for a port visit. Dewey is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class James Vazquez/Released)





150112-N-DJ750-019 GULF OF OMAN (Jan. 12, 2015) Guided-missile destroyer USS Gridley (DDG 101) fires its MK45 5-inch 54/62 caliber gun from the port side. Gridley is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)





141216-N-RB546-199 ARABIAN GULF (Dec. 16, 2014) Holiday greetings from schools in Virginia decorate the mess deck aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Mitscher (DDG 57). Mitscher is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Anthony R. Martinez/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

150308-N-HD510-106 ARABIAN GULF (March 8, 2015) The aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70), left, and the French nuclear aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle (R91) transit the Northern Arabian Gulf. Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Scott Fenaroli/Released)





150304-N-FT110-123 ARABIAN GULF (March 4, 2015) Aviation Electrician's Mate 3rd Class Chantissa Martin, left, and Aviation Electrician's Mate 2nd Class Kaitlin Mauer, from the Red Lions of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 15, troubleshoot an MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed to the area supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman D'Andre L. Roden/Released)





150304-N-FT110-061 ARABIAN GULF (March 4, 2015) Sailors aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) prepare for flight operations. Carl Vinson is deployed to the area supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman D'Andre L. Roden/Released)





150304-N-KB426-088 ARABIAN GULF (March 4, 2015) Sailors transport ordnance in the hangar bay of the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) during a replenishment-at-sea. Carl Vinson is deployed to the area supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class James Vazquez/Released)





150310-N-TP834-408 ARABIAN GULF (March 10, 2015) Lt. Cmdr. Kristen Levasseur, assigned to the Cougars of Electronic Attack Squadron (VAQ) 139, conducts a pre-flight inspection on an EA-18G Growler aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released)





150316-N-DJ750-059 ARABIAN GULF (March 16, 2015) An EA-18G Growler from the Cougars of Electronic Attack Squadron (VAQ) 139 launches from the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) while underway in formation with the French navy aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle (R91). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Bryan Jackson/Released)






150310-N-TP834-172 ARABIAN GULF (March 10, 2015) An F/A-18C Hornet from the Stingers of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 113, left, and two F/A-18C Hornets from the Mighty Shrikes of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 94, fly in formation before landing aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released





150305-N-ZZ999-002 ARABIAN GULF (March 5, 2015) A French Rafale Marine aircraft from the French navy aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle refuels with an F/A-18E Super Hornet from the Sunliners of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 81 from the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed as part of the Carl Vinson Strike Group supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photographer/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

150220-N-TP834-021 ARABIAN GULF (Feb. 20, 2015) Sailors steady a reeve sleeve stretcher during a simulated vertical extraction of an injured Sailor during a general quarters drill aboard aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed to the area supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released)





150126-N-WD464-003 ARABIAN GULF (Jan. 26, 2015) Vice Adm. John Miller, commander of U.S. Naval Forces Central Command, U.S. 5th Fleet, and Combined Maritime Forces, addresses Sailors during an all-hands call in the hangar bay of the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Alex King/Released)





150302-N-KB426-030 ARABIAN GULF (March 2, 2015) An MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter from the Red Lions of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 15 transports ammunition from the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) to the French navy Durance-class multi-product replenishment oiler Meuse (A607) during a vertical replenishment. Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class James Vazquez/Released)





150313-N-GW139-014 ARABIAN GULF (March 13, 2015) Capt. Karl Thomas, left, commanding officer, and Command Master Chief Marty Barnholtz cut cakes during the 33rd commissioning anniversary ceremony of aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Eric Coffer/Released)





150302-N-HD510-034 ARABIAN GULF (March 2, 2015) Sailors assigned to the Sun Kings of Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron (VAW) 116 prepare an E-2C Hawkeye for flight operations on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Scott Fenaroli/Released)





150303-N-TP834-984 ARABIAN GULF (March 3, 2015) Lt. Bryce Fitzgerald signals to launch an C-2A Greyhound from the Providers of Fleet Logistics Support Squadron (VRC) 30 during flight operations aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). Carl Vinson is deployed to the area supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released)





150218-N-HD510-082 ARABIAN GULF (Feb. 18, 2015) Boatswain's Mate 2nd Class Timmothy Annoni signals fuel probe seats on a sponson aboard the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) during a replenishment-at-sea with the Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler USNS Walter S. Diehl (T-AO 193). Carl Vinson is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations, and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Scott Fenaroli/Released)





150303-N-TP834-959 ARABIAN GULF (March 3, 2015) A French navy Rafale Marine aircraft from Squadron 11F embarked aboard the French navy nuclear-powered aircraft carrier Charles de Gaulle (R91) launches from the U.S. Navy aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) during carrier qualifications. Carl Vinson is deployed as part of the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group supporting maritime security operations, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class John Philip Wagner, Jr./Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

150507-N-ZZ999-001 NAVAL STATION ROTA, Spain (May 7, 2015) Sailors from Explosive Ordnance Disposal Mobile Unit (EODMU) 8; Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 28, Det 1; and EOD Training and Evaluation Unit 2 conduct special patrol insertion-extraction technique training near Naval Station Rota, Spain. The training helps Sailors prepare for contingencies in which U.S. special operations and expeditionary forces need to quickly extract from areas where helicopters cannot safely land. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)






150508-N-VR583-084 GULF OF ADEN (May 8, 2015) The amphibious dock landing ship USS Fort McHenry (LSD 43), the amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) and the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21) participate in a photo exercise. Iwo Jima, the flagship for the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group, provides a versatile sea-based, expeditionary force that can be tailored to a variety of missions in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Gary Ward/Released)






150506-N-XG464-139 DJIBOUTI (May 6, 2015) Landing Craft Air Cushion (LCAC) 27, assigned to Assault Craft Unit (ACU) 4, conducts the offloading of the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (24th MEU) from the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21). New York is a part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group (ARG) and, with the embarked 24th MEU, is deployed in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jonathan B. Trejo/Released)






150514-N-VC236-029 ARABIAN GULF (May 14, 2015) The guided-missile cruiser USS Normandy (CG 60) conducts an underway replenishment with the Military Sealift Command combat support ship USNS Arctic (T-AOE 8). Normandy is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations as part of Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jackie Hart/Released)






150514-N-UK306-214 PACIFIC OCEAN (May 14, 2015) Aviation Ordnanceman Airman Nancy Fierro, from Dumas, Texas, transports ordnance in the bomb-building magazine of the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). Ronald Reagan is underway off the coast of southern California. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Timothy Schumaker/Released)






150506-N-DM308-087 PACIFIC OCEAN (May 5, 2015) The aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74) transits alongside the aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76). Reagan is underway off the coast of southern California. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Paul Archer/Released)






150517-N-XQ474-190 CARIBBEAN SEA (May 17, 2015) Boatswain's Mate Seaman Douglas McLain, left, assigned to Naval Medical Center Portsmouth, Va., and Aviation Boatswain's Mate Airman Cynthia Cea, assigned to Naval Health Clinic Patuxent River, Md., secure a hoist sling to an MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Sea Knights of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 22 on the flight deck of the Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20) during flight operations in support of Continuing Promise 2015. Continuing Promise is a U.S. Southern Command-sponsored and U.S. Naval Forces Southern Command/U.S. 4th Fleet-conducted deployment to conduct civil-military operations including humanitarian-civil assistance, subject matter expert exchanges, medical, dental, veterinary and engineering support and disaster response to partner nations and to show U.S. support and commitment to Central and South America and the Caribbean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Andrew Schneider/Released)






150426-N-XQ474-223 CARIBBEAN SEA (April 26, 2015) The Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20) anchors off the coast of Guatemala during Continuing Promise 2015. Continuing Promise is a U.S. Southern Command-sponsored and U.S. Naval Forces Southern Command/U.S. 4th Fleet-conducted deployment to conduct civil-military operations including humanitarian-civil assistance, subject matter expert exchanges, medical, dental, veterinary and engineering support and disaster response to partner nations and to show U.S. support and commitment to Central and South America and the Caribbean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Andrew Schneider/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

*40 Years Ago Today The Enterprise Headed Home After Evacuating Saigon*

 5/20/15 6:00pm



12345

This shot was taken exactly 40 years ago, capturing the USS _Enterprise _sailing back to the states after a Pacific cruise that included the evacuation of Saigon. The green CH-53s sitting on the “Big E’s” bow were hitching a ride back to the states. Those little dots in front of them?Sunbathers enjoying the breeze, seas and skies.




678

The _Enterprise _also was carrying F-14 Tomcats, one of which sits at alert on the #3 waist catapult. This cruise was the first for the F-14A, with VF-1 Wolfpack and VF-2 Bounty Hunters heading to sea in their new and still very finicky mounts for the historic cruise.




9

_Contact the author at Tyler@jalopnik.com._


Oh look the old SCANFAR radars.

I can’t believe they tried to pull this off with vacuum tubes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

150421-N-ON468-121 PEARL HARBOR (May 21, 2015) Traditional Hawaiian hula dancers perform a ceremonial dance routine as the guided-missile destroyer USS Michael Murphy (DDG 112) returns to Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam from its maiden deployment. The ship and crew of more than 300 Sailors assigned to Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 31 conducted goodwill activities with partner nations and various presence operations such as Oceania Maritime Security Initiative in the Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jeff Troutman/Released)





150421-N-ON468-041 PEARL HARBOR (May 21, 2015) The guided-missile destroyer USS Michael Murphy (DDG 112) returns to Joint Base Pearl Harbor-Hickam from its maiden deployment. The ship and crew of more than 300 Sailors assigned to Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 31 conducted goodwill activities with partner nations and various presence operations such as Oceania Maritime Security Initiative in the Pacific Ocean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jeff Troutman/Released)





150410-N-XM324-046 SOUTH CHINA SEA (April 10, 2015) Ensign Eric Boyd, from Los Angeles, speaks to a member of the Vietnam People's Navy on the bridge as the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62) departs Da Nang, Vietnam during Naval Engagement Activity (NEA) Vietnam 2015. NEA Vietnam is designed to foster mutual understanding, build confidence in the maritime domain and strengthen relationships between the U.S. Navy, Vietnam People's Navy and the local community. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Patrick Dionne/Released)






121231-N-IE116-043 FORWARD OPERATING BASE FARAH, Afghanistan (Dec. 31, 2012) Lt. j.g. Laura Cook, a physician assistant for Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT) Farah, evaluates a wounded Afghan policeman. Four members of the Afghan National Police (ANP) involved in an improvised explosive device were treated by PRT Farah medical personnel, the 541st Forward Surgical Team (Airborne) and coalition force medics at the Forward Operating Base Farah aid station. PRT Farah's mission is to train, advise, and assist Afghan government leaders at the municipal, district, and provincial levels in Farah province Afghanistan. Their civil military team is comprised of members of the U.S. Navy, U.S. Army, the U.S. Department of State and the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID). (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Hospital Corpsman Josh Ives/Released)





110922-N-VP123-149 CHITTAGONG, Bangladesh (Sept. 22, 2011) Hospital Corpsman 2nd Class Jared Meyers, assigned to Commander, Task Force 73, cleans a Bangladeshi girl's teeth at a medical civic action event during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Bangladesh 2011. CARAT 2011 is a series of bilateral exercises held annually in Southeast Asia to strengthen relationships and enhance force readiness. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Cmdr. Mike Morley/Released)





150506-N-KG407-040 KINGSTON, Jamaica (May 6, 2015) Capt. Errin Armstrong, deputy commodore of Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 40, talks to members of the U.S. Agency for International Development on the bridge of the Military Sealift Command hospital ship USNS Comfort (T-AH 20) during a ship tour in Kingston, Jamaica in support of Continuing Promise 2015. Continuing Promise is a U.S. Southern Command-sponsored and U.S. Naval Forces Southern Command/U.S. 4th Fleet-conducted deployment to conduct civil-military operations including humanitarian-civil assistance, subject matter expert exchanges, medical, dental, veterinary and engineering support and disaster response to partner nations and to show U.S. support and commitment to Central and South America and the Caribbean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Kameren Guy Hodnett/Released)





150520-N-AT101-178 PUERTO CABEZAS, Nicaragua (May 20, 2015) Navy dentists, hospital corpsmen and volunteers from the University of California San Diego Pre-Dental Society conduct dental exams on patients at a medical site at Colegio Moravo Juan Amos Comenius during Continuing Promise 2015. Continuing Promise is a U.S. Southern Command-sponsored and U.S. Naval Forces Southern Command/U.S. 4th Fleet-conducted deployment to conduct civil-military operations including humanitarian-civil assistance, subject matter expert exchanges, medical, dental, veterinary and engineering support and disaster response to partner nations and to show U.S. support and commitment to Central and South America and the Caribbean. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Maddelin Angebrand/Released)





111001-F-HF922-042 KHOST PROVINCE, Afghanistan (Oct. 1, 2011) Hospitalman Francis Colon, assigned to Naval Hospital Okinawa, Japan, and deployed supporting Provincial Reconstruction Team (PRT) Khost, checks a girl's temperature during an Afghan-led medical screening at a Khost City orphanage. More than 120 orphans were seen by Afghan and PRT medical teams. PRT Khost is a Navy-led team of more than 85 Sailors, Soldiers, Airmen and civilians assisting the Khost provincial government. (U.S. photo by Senior Airman Sandra Welch/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

150721-N-FI568-178 ARABIAN GULF (July 21, 2015) Sailors honor the national ensign during a change of command ceremony for Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 12 in the hangar bay aboard the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71). Rear Adm. Roy J. Kelley relieved Rear Adm. Andrew Lewis as commander of CSG 12. Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Taylor L. Jackson/Released)






150707-N-GR120-015 ARABIAN GULF (July 07, 2015) Prince Mohammed bin Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Second Deputy Premier, Deputy Crown Prince, Minister of Defense Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, speaks with Rear Adm. Andrew Lewis, commander of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 12, aboard the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71). Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Anna Van Nuys/Released)





150628-N-VC236-071 ARABIAN GULF (June 28, 2015) Sailors spell out #USA with the American flag on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt in honor of the Independence Day weekend. Theodore Roosevelt is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations as part of Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jackie Hart/Released)





150707-N-ZF498-020 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF OPERATIONS (July 6, 2015) Aviation Machinist Mate 3rd Class Kelli Milakovich works on the tail rotor of an MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Grandmasters of Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron (HSM) 46 aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Forrest Sherman (DDG 98). Forrest Sherman is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations as part of Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Anthony N. Hilkowski/Released)





150717-N-GR120-093 ARABIAN GULF (July 17, 2015) Rear Adm. Andrew Lewis, commander of Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 12, shakes hands with Aviation Ordnanceman Airman Azizunisa Deglado, a plane captain, as he prepares to pilot an F/A-18E Super Hornet assigned to the Knighthawks of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 136 during his last flight aboard the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71). Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Anna Van Nuys/Released)





150715-N-SB233-019 ARABIAN GULF (July 15, 2015) Sailors aboard the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71) prepare to conduct an underway replenishment with the Military Sealift Command fast combat support ship USNS Arctic (T-AOE 8). Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class J. Michael Drew/Released)





150709-N-ZF498-033 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF OPERATIONS (July 9, 2015) Sonar Technician (Surface) 2nd Class Kenneth Deguzman and Gunner's Mate 1st Class Mike Coy push a torpedo back into the launching tube after completing maintenance aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Forrest Sherman (DDG 98). Forrest Sherman is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations as part of Theodore Roosevelt Carrier Strike Group supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Anthony N. Hilkowski/Released)





150705-N-GR120-576 ARABIAN GULF (July 5, 2015) Boatswain's Mate 3rd Class Henry Cole, assigned to the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71), waves to Sailors from a rigid-hull inflatable boat during small boat operations. Theodore Roosevelt is deployed in the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations supporting Operation Inherent Resolve, strike operations in Iraq and Syria as directed, maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Anna Van Nuys/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

150719-N-ZZ999-017 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 19, 2015) Sailors and personnel from the Military Sealift Command ocean surveillance ship USNS Impeccable (T-AGO 23) help a distressed fishermen after his is rescued from a sinking vessel. Eleven fishermen were rescued from their partially submerged ship. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)





150721-N-RG360-538 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 21, 2015) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82) fires a MK 45, 5-inch gun during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Singapore 2015. In its 21st year, CARAT is an annual, bilateral exercise series with the U.S. Navy, U.S. Marine Corps and the armed forces of nine partner nations including, Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor-Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Melissa K. Russell/Released)





150722-N-MK881-734 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 21, 2015) Ships and submarines from the Republic of Singapore navy and U.S. Navy gather in formation during the underway phase of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Singapore 2015. CARAT is an annual, bilateral exercise series with the U.S. Navy, U.S. Marine Corps and the armed forces of nine partner nations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joe Bishop/Released)





150722-N-MK881-152 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 21, 2015) Cmdr. Christopher Brown, commanding officer of the littoral combat ship USS Fort Worth (LCS 3), speaks about bridge operations with Dr. Mohamad Maliki Bin Osman, senior parliamentary secretary for the Ministry of National Development and Defense, during the underway phase of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Singapore 2015. CARAT is an annual, bilateral exercise series with the U.S. Navy, U.S. Marine Corps and the armed forces of nine partner nations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joe Bishop/Released)





150720-N-MK881-247 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 20, 2015) A Sikorsky S-70B Seahawk helicopter from the Republic of Singapore navy lands aboard the littoral combat ship USS Fort Worth (LCS 3) during deck landing qualifications as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Singapore 2015. CARAT is an annual, bilateral exercise series with the U.S. Navy, U.S. Marine Corps and the armed forces of nine partner nations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joe Bishop/Released)





150624-N-MK881-276 SOUTH CHINA SEA (June 24, 2015) Gunner's Mate 2nd Class Francis Van Buren, assigned to Surface Warfare Mission Package, Detachment 4, embarked aboard the littoral combat ship USS Fort Worth (LCS 3), jumps into the water to retrieve a dummy during a search and rescue exercise with the Philippine Navy as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Philippines 2015. In its 21st year, CARAT is an annual, bilateral exercise series with the U.S. Navy, U.S. Marine Corps and the armed forces of nine partner nations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joe Bishop/Released)





150624-N-MK881-188 SOUTH CHINA SEA (June 24, 2015) Sailors refuel an MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter attached to Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron (HSM) 35 aboard the littoral combat ship USS Fort Worth (LCS 3) during a maneuvering exercise with Philippine navy ships BRP Gregorio del Pilar (PF 15) and BRP Ramon Alcaraz (PF 16) as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness And Training (CARAT) Philippines 2015. In its 21st year, CARAT is an annual, bilateral exercise series with the U.S. Navy, U.S. Marine Corps and the armed forces of nine partner nations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joe Bishop/Released)





150721-N-MK881-679 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 21, 2015) Sailors aboard the littoral combat ship USS Fort Worth stand by for a replenishment-at-sea exercise with the Military Sealift Command fleet replenishment oiler USNS Pecos (T-AO 197) and the Republic of Singapore navy RSS Supreme (73) as part of Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Singapore 2015. CARAT is an annual, bilateral exercise series with the U.S. Navy, U.S. Marine Corps and the armed forces of nine partner nations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Joe Bishop/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

150801-N-ZZ999-004 PHILIPPINE SEA (Aug. 1, 2015) An MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the Warlords of Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron (HSM) 51, embarked aboard the Arleigh-Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82), launches chaff and flares during defensive maneuvering training. Lassen is on patrol in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility in support of security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Aviation Structural Mechanic Jesse Mommaerts/Released)





150525-N-ZZ999-001 WATERS TO THE SOUTH OF THE KOREAN PENINSULA (May 25, 2015) Sailors assigned to the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82) speak with Turkish sailors during a trilateral naval exercise with the Turkish frigate FTCD Gediz (F-495) and Republic of Korea Navy (ROKN) destroyers Seoae Ryu Seong-ryong (DDG 993) and Gang Gam-chan (DDH 979) in support of theater security operations. Lassen is on patrol in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations in support of security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. j.g. Lauren Chatmas/Released)




150525-N-ZZ999-006 WATERS TO THE SOUTH OF THE KOREAN PENINSULA (May 25, 2015) The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82), front, conducts a trilateral naval exercise with the Turkish navy frigate FTCD Gediz (F-495) and the Republic of Korea navy destroyers Seoae Ryu Seong-ryong (DDG 993) and Gang Gam-chan (DDH 979) in support of theater security operations. Lassen is on routine patrol in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations in support of security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Naval Air Crewman (Helicopter) 2nd Class Evan Kenny/Released)





150323-N-UG232-270 WATERS NEAR GUAM (March 23, 2015) An MK 54 exercise torpedo launches from the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82) during Multi-Sail 2015. Multi-Sail is an annual Destroyer Squadron (DESRON) 15 exercise designed to assess combat systems, improve teamwork and increase warfighting capabilities in the Seventh Fleet area of responsibility. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Comunication Specialist 1st Class Martin Wright/Released)





150928-N-UL721-061 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Sept. 28, 2015) Sailors aboard the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82) conduct a man-overboard drill. Lassen is on patrol in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operation in support of security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Corey T. Jones/Released)






151028-N-UL721-042 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Oct. 28, 2015) A U.S. Navy rescue swimmer jumps into the sea from an MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the "Warlords" of Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron 51 during a search and rescue exercise off the port stern of the Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82). Lassen is on patrol in the 7th Fleet area of operation in support of security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Corey T. Jones/Released)





151028-N-UL721-141 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Oct. 28\, 2015) U.S. Navy Sailors participate in a medical training exercise on the forecastle of the Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82) with an MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the "Warlords" of Helicopter Maritime Strike Squadron 51. Lassen is on patrol in the 7th Fleet area of operation in support of security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Corey T. Jones/Released)





150312-N-UG232-757 WATERS TO THE EAST OF THE KOREAN PENINSULA (March 12, 2015) A combined fleet of U.S. Navy and Republic of Korea (ROK) navy ships participate in a photo exercise during exercise Foal Eagle 2015. Pictured are the ROK navy submarine Lee Sunshin (SS-068), the ROK navy destroyer Sejong the Great (DDG 991), the guided-missile destroyer USS Lassen (DDG 82), the ROK navy patrol craft Jinju (PCC 763), the ROK navy destroyer Gwanggaeto the Great (DDH 971), the ROK navy patrol craft Sokcho (PCC 778), the ROK navy frigate Kyeongbuk (FF 956) and the ROK navy patrol craft Gwangmyeong (PCC 783). Foal Eagle is a series of annual training events that are defense-oriented and designed to increase readiness and maintain stability on the Korean Peninsula while strengthening the ROK-U.S. alliance and promoting regional peace and stability of the Indo-Asian-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Martin Wright/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

151104-N-IX266-001 LUGANVILLE, Republic of Vanuatu (Nov. 4, 2015) Cultural dancers welcome participants of KOA MOANA and guests with a traditional dance at the Vanuatu opening ceremony of Exercise KM 15-3 here, Nov. 4. Military Sealift Command's dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Lewis and Clark (T-AKE 1) anchored off the coast of Vanuatu and offloaded Marines and equipment yesterday as part of her continuing support of the exercise. (U.S. Navy photo by Grady T. Fontana/Released)





150930-N-IX266-001 PACIFIC OCEAN (Sept. 30, 2015) The Military Sealift Command dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Lewis and Clark (T-AKE 1) is participating in Exercise Koa Moana 15-3, a four-month international exercise that involves embarked Marines and will make stops at various locations in the Pacific Island Nations of Oceania: French Polynesia, Fiji, Kiribati, Vanuatu and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)





130724-N-LY466-056 SOUTH CHINA SEA (July 24, 2013) The guided-missile destroyer USS Fitzgerald (DDG 62) is replenished with165,000 gallons of fuel and pallets of cargo using connected replenishments from the Military Sealift Command Lewis and Clark-class dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Washington Chambers (T-AKE 11) during Cooperation Afloat Readiness and Training (CARAT) Singapore 2013. More than 700 Sailors and Marines are participating in CARAT Singapore. CARAT is a series of bilateral military exercises between the U.S. Navy and the armed forces of Bangladesh, Brunei, Cambodia, Indonesia, Malaysia, the Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Timor Leste. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Larry Foos/Released)





151105-D-DT527-889 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Nov. 5, 2015) The USS Theodore Roosevelt can be seen in the background as Secretary of Defense (SECDEF) Ash Carter flies in a V-22 Osprey after visiting the aircraft carrier with Malaysian Minister of Defense Hishammuddin Hussein Nov. 5, 2015. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Master Sgt. Adrian Cadiz/Released)





151105-N-ZF498-117 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Nov. 5, 2015) A Sailor directs an MV-22 Osprey, assigned to the Medium Tiltrotors of Marine Squadron (VMM) 265, to land on the flight deck of the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71). Theodore Roosevelt is operating in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations as part of a worldwide deployment en route to its new homeport in San Diego to complete a three-carrier homeport shift.(U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Anthony N. Hilkowski/Released)





151105-N-BD393-089 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Nov. 5, 2015) Datuk Seri Hishammuddin Tun Hussein (left), Malaysian minister of defense, observes flight operations with Capt. Benjamin Hewlett (right), commander, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) One aboard the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71). Theodore Roosevelt is operating in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations as part of a worldwide deployment en route to its new homeport in San Diego to complete a three-carrier homeport shift.(U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Emily A. Fischley/Released)





151031-N-PG340-058 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Oct. 31, 2015) Electrician's Mate 2nd Class John Feldman, from Voorhees, New Jersey, rewinds an electric motor aboard the aircraft carrier USS Theodore Roosevelt (CVN 71). Theodore Roosevelt is operating in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations as part of a worldwide deployment en route to its new homeport in San Diego to complete a three-carrier homeport shift. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Stephane Belcher/Released)





151105-D-DT527-530 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Nov. 5, 2015) Secretary of Defense (SECDEF) Ash Carter and Malaysian Minister of Defense Hishammuddin Hussein and their staffs are briefed on the capabilities of the USS Theodore Roosevelt as they visit the aircraft carrier, Nov. 5, 2015. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Master Sgt. Adrian Cadiz/Released)


----------



## truthseeker2010

is there a photo where nimitz class has the full carrier wing on its flight deck?


----------



## Solomon2

truthseeker2010 said:


> is there a photo where nimitz class has the full carrier wing on its flight deck?


Oh, yes! Here's the USS Ronald Reagan: 




151123-N-OI810-496 WATERS SOUTH OF JAPAN (Nov. 23, 2015) The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) is underway during Annual Exercise (AE) 16. The Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group is participating in Annual Exercise 16 to increase interoperability between Japanese and American forces through training in air and sea operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Nathan Burke/Released)

And here's its commander:





151122-N-IN729-669 WATERS SOUTH OF JAPAN (Nov. 22, 2015) Capt. Christopher Bolt, commanding officer of the U.S. Navy's only forward-deployed aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76), is sprayed with a fire hose in celebration of his final arrested landing as command officer of Ronald Reagan. Ronald Reagan and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5, provide a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interests of its allies and partners in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Ryan McFarlane/Released)

Greeting some friends:




151018-N-XK455-057 WATERS SOUTH OF JAPAN (Oct. 18, 2015) From left to right, Rear Adm. John Alexander, commander, Battle Force 7th Fleet, Vice Adm. Nora Tyson, commander, U.S. 3rd Fleet, Capt. Chris Bolt, commanding officer of the U.S. Navy's only forward-deployed aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76), and Rear Adm. Matthew Carter, commander, Naval Forces Japan, welcome Prime Minister of Japan Shinzo Abe for a visit aboard the ship. Ronald Reagan and its embarked air wing, Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5, provide a combat-ready force that protects and defends the collective maritime interests of the U.S. and its allies and partners in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Beverly J. Lesonik/Released)

Working with them:




151124-N-IN729-232 WATERS SOUTH OF JAPAN (Nov. 24, 2015) Vice Adm. Joseph Aucoin, commander, 7th Fleet, left, Vice Adm. Yasuhiro Shigeoka, commander in chief, Japan Self-Defense Fleet Security, center left, and Rear Adm. John Alexander, commander, Battle Force 7th Fleet, right, observe flight operations from the navigation bridge of the U.S. Navy's only forward-deployed aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) during Annual Exercise (AE) 16. The Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group participated in AE16 to increase interoperability between Japanese and American forces through training in air and sea operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Ryan McFarlane/Released)

Sailing with them:






151123-N-OI810-113 WATERS SOUTH OF JAPAN (Nov. 23, 2015) The Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group (CSG) is underway in formation with Japan Maritime Self-Defense Force ships for a photo exercise during Annual Exercise 16. The Ronald Reagan CSG is participating in Annual Exercise 16 to increase interoperability between Japanese and American forces through training in air and sea operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Nathan Burke/Released)

Hanging with them:




151111-N-ZZ999-100 WATERS SOUTH OF JAPAN (Nov. 13, 2015) An F/A-18E of the "Royal Maces" Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 27 trains with two Japan Air Self-Defense Force F-15s during an Integrated Defensive Counter-Air training event. VFA-27 is part of Carrier Air Wing (CVW) 5 embarked on board Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) which is on patrol in the 7th Fleet area of operation supporting security and stability in the Indo-Asia-Pacific. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)

And saying goodbye:





151123-N-BB269-375 WATERS SOUTH OF JAPAN (Nov. 23, 2015) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) transits the ocean after completion of Annual Exercise (AE) 16. AE16 is an annual event to increase interoperability between Japanese and American forces through training in air and sea operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Raymond D. Diaz III/Released)


----------



## truthseeker2010

Solomon2 said:


> Oh, yes! Here's the USS Ronald Reagan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 151123-N-OI810-496 WATERS SOUTH OF JAPAN (Nov. 23, 2015) The aircraft carrier USS Ronald Reagan (CVN 76) is underway during Annual Exercise (AE) 16. The Ronald Reagan Carrier Strike Group is participating in Annual Exercise 16 to increase interoperability between Japanese and American forces through training in air and sea operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Nathan Burke/Released)



Sir I think they just made my wish come true,
45 f-18
3 e-2
3 mh-60
still few aircraft missing, but already the deck is full.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

160422-N-XB816-566 FORT WORTH, Texas (April 22, 2016) U.S. Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron, the Blue Angels, Solo pilots perform at the Naval Air Station Fort Worth Joint Reserve Base Air Power Expo 2016. The Blue Angels are currently celebrating their 70th show season and are schedules to perform 66 demonstrations at 34 locations across the U.S. in 2016. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jason Howard/Released)





160421-N-MV308-288 KANEOHE BAY, Hawaii (April 21, 2016) Cmdr. Elizabeth Regoli, far right, relieves Cmdr. Gonzalo Partida as commanding officer of Patrol Squadron (VP) 9 during a change of command ceremony held at Marine Corps Base Hawaii in Kaneohe Bay. The ceremony, overseen by Capt. Troy Bauder, made Regoli the 67th commanding officer of VP-9 since its establishment in 1951. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Amber Porter/Released)





160421-N-YE579-002 ATLANTIC OCEAN (April 21, 2016) The future guided-missile destroyer USS Zumwalt (DDG 1000) transits the Atlantic Ocean to conduct acceptance trials with the Navy's Board of Inspection and Survey (INSURV). Acceptance Trials are the last significant shipbuilding milestone before delivery of the ship to the U.S. Navy, which is planned for next month. While underway, many of the ship's key systems and technologies including navigation, propulsion readiness, auxiliary systems, habitability, fire protection and damage control capabilities will be demonstrated to ensure they meet the Navy's requirements. (U.S. Navy photo/Released)





160417-N-BQ309-038 ATLANTIC OCEAN (April 17, 2016) Cpl. Joseph W. Currey fires an FIM-92 Stinger missile during a live fire exercise aboard the amphibious assault ship USS Wasp (LHD 1). Wasp is underway with the Wasp Amphibious Ready Group participating in Amphibious Ready Group/Marine Expeditionary Unit Exercise. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist William Tonacchio/Released)





160419-N-YR391-005 BAHRAIN (April 19, 2016) Sailors assigned to Naval Support Activity (NSA) Bahrain Harbor Patrol Unit (HPU) maneuver harbor patrol craft in formation past the aircraft carrier USS Harry S. Truman (CVN 75). The HPU provides anti-terrorism force protection, ship escort, and harbor patrol as part of maritime security operations. NSA Bahrain enables the forward operations and responsiveness of U.S. and allied forces in support of Navy Region Europe, Africa, Southwest Asia's mission to provide services to the Fleet, Fighter, and Family. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Gary Granger Jr./Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

*Xmas special!*​




161225-N-UT455-040 GULF OF ADEN (Dec. 25, 2016) Chief Quartermaster Alfredo Visitacion receives encouragement from Santa Claus during the Christmas Day 5K run held on the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8). The ship is deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations to support maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 1st Class Larry S. Carlson/Released)





161225-N-AH771-0058 MAYPORT, Fla. (Dec. 25, 2016) Culinary Specialist 3rd Class Joan Lee cuts and serves prime rib during amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima's (LHD 7) annual Christmas meal. Iwo Jima is currently at its homeport of Mayport, Fla. conducting a scheduled continuous maintenance availability. (U.S. Navy photo by Seaman Daniel C. Coxwest/Released)





161225-N-IE397-119 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Dec. 25, 2016) Captain Robert Aguilar, executive officer of the aircraft carrier USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69), serves food to Sailors on Christmas day on the forward mess decks. Eisenhower, currently deployed as part of the Eisenhower Carrier Strike Group, is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Petty Officer 3rd Class Christopher A. Michaels/Released)






161225-N-JI086-051 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (Dec. 25, 2016) Crewmembers aboard the guided missile destroyer USS Porter (DDG 78) eat their holiday dinner. Porter, forward-deployed to Rota, Spain, is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of U.S. national security interests in Europe. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Ford Williams/Released)





161225-N-AH771-0113 MAYPORT, Fla. (Dec. 25, 2016) Capt. James R. Midkiff, commanding officer, amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7), and his son cut the cake made for Iwo Jima's annual Christmas meal. Iwo Jima is currently at its homeport of Mayport, Fla. conducting a scheduled continuous maintenance availability. (U.S. Navy photo by Seaman Daniel C. Coxwest/Released)





161225-N-BT947-062 GULF OF ADEN (Dec. 25, 2016) Santa Claus races Senior Chief Boatswain's Mate Jennifer Kelso and Lt. j. g. Jennifer Abbot during a "Reindeer Run" aboard the amphibious transport dock ship USS Somerset (LPD 25). The ship and embarked 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit are deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations to support maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Jacob I. Allison/Released)





161225-N-QI061-052 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Dec. 25, 2016) Aviation Structural Mechanic (Safety Equipment) 3rd Class Ferdinand Deguzman, assigned to the Gunslingers of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 105 embarked aboard USS Dwight D. Eisenhower (CVN 69), speaks with *Secretary of Defense Ash Carter* on Christmas Day. Eisenhower, deployed as part of the Eisenhower Carrier Strike Group, is supporting maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Nathan Beard/Released)





161225-N-UT455-013 GULF OF ADEN (Dec. 25, 2016) Sailors and Marines participate in the Christmas Day 5K run held on the flight deck of the amphibious assault ship USS Makin Island (LHD 8). The ship is deployed as part of the Makin Island Amphibious Ready Group to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations to support maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts. (U.


----------



## Solomon2

170217-N-WA189-067 OKINAWA, Japan (Feb. 17, 2017) Seabees, assigned to Naval Mobile Construction Battalion (NMCB) 5, conduct a hasty repel which is one of the 31 obstacles that make up the endurance course at the Jungle Warfare Training Center (JWTC) onboard Camp Gonsalves, Okinawa, Japan. The training center exposes Marines and Sailors to training situations and environments unique to the Indo-Asia-Pacific region which sustain operational readiness and enhance forward deployed capabilities. NMCB-5 is the forward deployed western Pacific construction battalion ready to support major combat operations, humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations, and to provide general engineering and civil support to Navy, Marine Corps, and joint operational forces. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Adam Henderson/Released)






170214-N-XZ522-008 PACIFIC OCEAN (Feb. 14, 2017) A B-1B Lancer from Andersen Air Force Base, Guam, and an F/A-18E Super Hornet assigned to the "Golden Dragons" of Strike Squadron (VFA) 192 fly over the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70). The B-1B is deployed in support of U.S. Pacific Command's Continuous Bomber Presence (CBP) mission. In place since 2004, the CBP missions are conducted by U.S. Air Force bombers such as the B-1B, B-52 Stratofortress and B-2 Spirit in order to provide non-stop stability and security in the Indo-Asia-Pacific region. The Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group is on a western Pacific deployment as part of the U.S. Pacific Fleet-led initiative to extend the command and control functions of U.S. 3rd Fleet. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Robert Nordlund/Released)






170209-N-GD109-180 PACIFIC OCEAN (Feb. 9, 2017) An E-2C Hawkeye early warning and control aircraft assigned to the "Black Eagles" of Carrier Airborne Early Warning Squadron (VAW) 113, flies over the aircraft carrier USS Carl Vinson (CVN 70) during a change of command ceremony. The ship and its carrier strike group are on a western Pacific deployment as part of the U.S. Pacific Fleet-led initiative to extend the command and control functions of U.S. 3rd Fleet. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Zackary Alan Landers/Released)






170215-N-GD109-029 PHILIPPINE SEA (Feb. 15, 2017) Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Zackary Alan Landers takes a selfie while flying with two F/A-18E Super Hornets assigned to the "Kestrels" of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 137 over the Philippine Sea during operations with the Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group. The Carl Vinson Carrier Strike Group is on a scheduled western Pacific deployment as part of the U.S. Pacific Fleet-led initiative to extend the command and control functions of U.S. 3rd Fleet. U.S Navy aircraft carrier strike groups have patrolled the Indo-Asia-Pacific regularly and routinely for more than 70 years. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Z.A. Landers/Released)





170215-N-WV703-050 SOUTH CHINA SEA (Feb. 15, 2017) Operations Specialist 2nd Class Michael Vang stands watch aboard the littoral combat ship USS Coronado (LCS 4). Coronado is a fast and agile warship tailor-made to patrol the region's littorals and work hull-to-hull with partner navies, providing U.S. 7th Fleet with the flexible capabilities it needs now and in the future. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Amy M. Ressler/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

180306-N-TK177-0115 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (March 6, 2018) Hospital Corpsman 3rd Class My Martinez cuts coveralls off a mannequin while participating in trauma training aboard the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) during exercise Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. JC-18 is a computer-assisted exercise that is conducted through computer simulations focused on improving combined missile defense capabilities and overall interoperability between U.S. European Command and the Israel Defense Force. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Kristin M. Schuster/Released)





180309-N-AC979-088 ISRAEL (March 9, 2018) U.S. Air Force Third Air Force Commander Lt. Gen. Richard Clark, center left, introduces Vice Adm. Lisa Franchetti, right, commander of U.S. 6th Fleet, to Israel Air Force Commander Maj. Gen. Amikam Norkin during Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. JC-18 is a computer-assisted exercise that is conducted through computer simulations focused on improving combined missile defense capabilities and overall interoperability between U.S. European Command and the Israel Defense Force. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Michael McNabb/Released)





180308-N-QR145-090 HAIFA, Israel (March 8, 2018) The Blue Ridge-class command and control ship USS Mount Whitney (LCC 20) arrives in Haifa, Israel. Mount Whitney moored in Haifa, Israel, in support of exercise Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. JC-18 is a ballistic missile defense joint U.S.-Israel exercise that uses computer simulations to train forces and enhance interoperability. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Krystina Coffey/Released)







180310-N-NJ910-0076 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (March 10, 2018) Boatswain's Mate 1st Class Michael Sacco signals to the sound-powered phone talker on the flight deck of the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) during a replenishment-at-sea with the dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS William McLean (T-AKE 12) and the guided-missile destroyer USS Carney (DDG 64). Iwo Jima is homeported in Mayport, Fla., and is participating in Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018 in the Mediterranean Sea. JC-18 is a computer-assisted exercise conducted through computer simulations focused on improving combined missile defense capabilities and overall interoperability between the U.S. European Command and Israel Defense Force. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Dary M. Patten/Released)





180309-N-JS726-0096 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (March 9, 2018) An MV-22B Osprey assigned to Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 162 (Reinforced), conducts evening flight operations aboard the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7). Iwo Jima is homeported in Mayport, Fla., and is participating in Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018 in the Mediterranean Sea. JC-18 is a computer-assisted exercise conducted through computer simulations focused on improving combined missile defense capabilities and overall interoperability between the U.S. European Command and Israel Defense Force. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class David Holmes/Released)





180309-N-AC979-342 ISRAEL (March 9, 2018) U.S. Army General Curtis Scaparrotti, left, commander for U.S. European Command and NATO Supreme Allied Command Europe, Israel Deputy Chief of the General Staff Maj. Gen. Aviv Kochavi and Israel Air Force Commander Maj. Gen. Amikam Norkin prepare for a briefing during exercise Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. Scaparrotti traveled to Israel to meet with U.S. and Israeli leadership and troops participating in the combined missile defense exercise JC-18. JC-18 is a computer-assisted exercise that is conducted through computer simulations focused on improving combined missile defense capabilities and overall interoperability between U.S. European Command and the Israel Defense Force. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Michael McNabb/Released)





180310-N-KA046-0026 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (March 10, 2018) The Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) is underway alongside the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Carney (DDG 64) prior to conducting a replenishment-at-sea with the Lewis and Clark-class dry cargo ammunition ship USNS William McLean (T-AKE 12) in the Mediterranean Sea. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class James R. Turner/Released)





180308-N-AC979-051 HATZOR AIR FORCE BASE, Israel (March 8, 2018) Lt. Gen. Richard Clark, left, U.S. Air Force 3rd Air Force commander who also serves as the commander for the deploying Joint Task Force-Israel, and Israel Defense Force (IDF) Commander of the Aerial Defense Array Brig. Gen. Zvika Haimovich shake hands during a media day event for the combined missile defense exercise Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. JC-18 is a computer-assisted exercise that is conducted through computer simulations focused on improving combined missile defense capabilities and overall interoperability between U.S. European Command and the IDF. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Michael McNabb/Released)


Hundreds of U.S. Marines, IDF troops train in southern Israel
Hundreds of Israeli soldiers and US Marines trained shoulder-to-shoulder Monday in southern Israel as part of Juniper Cobra 2018, drilling on close urban combat and tunnel warfare.

While the two-week-long joint Israeli/American military exercise drills on various scenarios adapted to Israel’s operational reality such as missile threats in various sectors simultaneously, the Marines have not directly participated in the missile drills which comprised the majority of Juniper Cobra.

Instead the 650 Marines trained with Israeli troops at the Tzehelim army base in several operational scenarios, including live fire and artillery drills, in order to enhance interoperability and cooperation between the two allies.

Calling the training with the Israelis “incredible,” Lt. Col. Marcus Mainz, Commanding Officer, 2nd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment, told reporters that this year’s Juniper Cobra is the largest that the Marine Corps and navy have participated in for the last six years.

“Both of our militaries have lots of experience, but that experience is different – from different places – and what we are able to do here is take our experiences from [the] last conflicts that we’ve been in and to share them,” he said, adding that this “allows us to increase the potency of both military forces.”







IDF

✔@IDFSpokesperson


Soldiers of the @US_EUCOM wish you a good week from Juniper Cobra!

10:48 AM - Mar 12, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

180317-N-TJ319-0255 BATUMI, Georgia (March 17, 2018) Georgian dancers perform pierside during a welcoming ceremony for the Harpers Ferry-class amphibious dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) as the ship arrives in Batumi, Georgia, for a scheduled port visit, March 17, 2018. Oak Hill, homeported in Virginia Beach, Virginia, is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jessica L. Dowell/Released)





180317-N-TJ319-0287 BATUMI, Georgia (March 17, 2018) Capt. Brian J. Finman, deputy commodore of Amphibious Squadron 4, toasts Georgian officials during a welcoming ceremony for the Harpers Ferry-class amphibious dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51), March 17, 2018. Oak Hill, homeported in Virginia Beach, Va., is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jessica L. Dowell/Released)





180317-M-RT059-0120 BATUMI, Georgia (March 17, 2018) The skyline of Batumi, Georgia is observed from aboard the Harpers Ferry-class dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) as the ship approaches the city for a port visit. Oak Hill, home ported in Virginia Beach, Virginia, and the 26th MEU are conducting naval operations in the 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Marine Corps Photo by Staff Sgt. Dengrier M. Baez/Released)





180209-N-MW694-0326 VIRGINIA BEACH, Va. (Feb. 9, 2018) The dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) departs from Joint Expeditionary Base Little Creek-Fort Story as part of the Iwo Jima Amphibious Ready Group (ARG) in support of maritime security operations and theater security cooperation efforts in Europe and the Middle East. The Iwo Jima ARG embarks the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit and includes the amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7), the amphibious transport dock ship USS New York (LPD 21), the dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51), Fleet Surgical Team (FST) 8 and FST-4, Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 28, Tactical Air Control Squadron (TACRON) 22, components of Naval Beach Group 2 and the embarked staff of Amphibious Squadron (PHIBRON) 4. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Caledon Rabbipal/Released)





180309-N-PC620-0002 BLACK SEA (March 9, 2018) Sailors assigned to the Harpers Ferry-class dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) lower a rigid-hull inflatable boat from the boat deck of the ship during exercise Spring Storm 2018. The Romanian-led exercise in the Black Sea to enhance amphibious operations and staff interoperability between Romanian and U.S. naval forces. Oak Hill is homeported in Virginia Beach, Va., and is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Michael H. Lehman/Released)





180314-N-TJ319-0568 BLACK SEA (March 14, 2018) A Romanian IAR 330 Puma (Naval) helicopter lands on the flight deck of the Harpers Ferry-class dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) during exercise Spring Storm 2018. Spring Storm is a Romanian-led exercise in the Black Sea to enhance amphibious operations and staff interoperability between Romanian and U.S. naval forces. Oak Hill, homeported in Virginia Beach, Virginia, is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jessica L. Dowell/Released)






180314-N-TJ319-0064 BLACK SEA (March 14, 2018) Marines assigned to the Maritime Raid Force, 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit, board the Romanian navy frigate Regele Ferdinand (F-221) during a visit, board, search and seizure exercise with the Harpers Ferry-class dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) during exercise Spring Storm 2018. Spring Storm is a Romanian-led exercise in the Black Sea to enhance amphibious operations and staff interoperability between Romanian and U.S. naval forces. Oak Hill, homeported in Virginia Beach, Virginia, is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jessica L. Dowell/Released)





180315-N-PC620-0188 BLACK SEA (March 15, 2018) An AAV-P7/A1 assault amphibious vehicle, attached to the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit, embarks the well deck of the Harpers Ferry-class dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51) following exercise Spring Storm 2018. Spring Storm is a Romanian-led exercise in the Black Sea to enhance amphibious operations and staff interoperability between Romanian and U.S. naval forces. Oak Hill, home-ported in Virginia Beach, Va., is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Michael H. Lehman/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

180311-M-ZL982-431 ISRAEL (March 11, 2018) Marines assigned to the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit (26th MEU) conduct a live-fire exercise during exercise Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. The 26th MEU is participating in JC-18 with the Israeli Defense Force in order to improve interoperability and hone both forces' skills in a variety of environments. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Gunnery Sgt. Eric Alabiso II/Released)





180316-N-NJ910-0394 JERUSALEM (March 16, 2018) Sailors assigned to the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) write messages at the Wailing Wall during a tour of Jerusalem. Iwo Jima, homeported in Mayport, Florida, is in Haifa, Israel as part of a scheduled port visit as the ship conducts naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Dary M. Patten/Released)





180311-M-ZL982-0052 ISRAEL (March 11, 2018) A Marine Corps light armored vehicle from Battalion Landing Team, 2nd Battalion, 6th Marine Regiment , 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit (26th MEU) is staged prior to training alongside Israeli soldiers during exercise Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. The 26th MEU is participating in JC-18 with the Israeli Defense Force in order to improve interoperability and hone both forces' skills in a variety of environments. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Gunnery Sgt. Eric Alabiso II/Released)





180316-N-NJ910-0578 JERUSALEM (March 16, 2018) Sailors assigned to the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) and Marines assigned to the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit tour the Church of the Holy Sepulcher. Iwo Jima, homeported in Mayport, Florida, recently completed Juniper Cobra 2018 (JC18) and is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Dary M. Patten/Released)





180318-N-NJ910-0085 HAIFA, Israel (March 18, 2018) Sailors stand watch as the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7) departs Haifa, Israel, March 18, 2018. Iwo Jima, homeported in Mayport, Fla., is conducting naval operations in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Dary M. Patten/Released)





180228-N-AC979-092 CAMP ADAM, Israel (March 1, 2018) An Israel Defense Force (IDF) instructor looks on as Marines from the 2nd Battalion, 2nd Marines, perform room clearing training during exercise Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. JC-18 is a computer-assisted exercise that is conducted through computer simulations focused on improving combined missile defense capabilities and overall interoperability between U.S. European Command and the IDF. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Michael McNabb/Released)





180307-N-AC979-094 TEL AVIV, Israel (March 7, 2018) Marines from the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit (26th MEU) unload assault reconnaissance vehicles from a landing craft, air cushion during exercise Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. JC-18 is a joint U.S.-Israel ballistic missile defense exercise that uses computer simulations to train forces and enhance interoperability. (U.S. Navy photo by Chief Mass Communication Specialist Michael McNabb/Released)





180306-N-NJ910-0005 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (March 6, 2018) A Marine assigned to the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit (26th MEU) fast-ropes onto the flight deck of the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Iwo Jima (LHD 7). Iwo Jima is in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations participating in the exercise Juniper Cobra 18, which is designed to improve coordination between the U.S and Israeli militaries and is part of a long-standing strategic agreement to hold bilateral training exercises on a regular basis. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Dary M. Patten/Released)





180310-N-QR145-059 HAIFA, Israel (March 10, 2018) Gen. Curtis Scaparotti, right, commander of U.S. European Command, meets with Vice Adm. Lisa Franchetti, commander of U.S. 6th Fleet, and Lt. Gen. Richard Clark, commander of 3rd Air Force, Ramstein Air Base, aboard the Blue Ridge-class command and control ship USS Mount Whitney (LCC 20) in Haifa, Israel, for a scheduled port visit in support of exercise Juniper Cobra (JC) 2018. JC-18 is a computer-assisted exercise conducted through computer simulations focused on improving combined missile defense capabilities and overall interoperability between the U.S. European Command and Israel Defense Force. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Krystina Coffey/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

180401-N-TJ319-0039 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF OPERATIONS (April 1, 2018) Lt. Cmdr. John M. Mabus, a Navy chaplain assigned to the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit (26th MEU), delivers an Easter Sunday sunrise service on the flight deck of the Harpers Ferry-class dock landing ship USS Oak Hill (LSD 51). Oak Hill is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations in support of maritime security operations to reassure allies and partners and preserve the freedom of navigation and the free flow of commerce in the region. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jessica L. Dowell/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

180916-N-AF263-0402 GULF OF ADEN (Sept. 16, 2018) Aviation Boatswain's Mate 1st Class Landon Jamison launches an F-35B Lightning II attached to the Avengers of Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 211 from the flight deck of the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2) during a scheduled deployment of the Essex Amphibious Ready Group (ARG) and 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU). The Essex ARG/13th MEU is the first U.S. Navy/Marine Corps team to deploy tot eh U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations with the transformational warfighting capabilities of the F-35B Lightning II, making it a more lethal, flexible and persistent force, leading to a more stable region for our partner nations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Sabyn L. Marrs/Released)





180905-N-AT135-0388 GULF OF ADEN (Sept. 5 2018) The Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2) transits the Gulf of Aden during a vertical replenishment while on a scheduled deployment of the Essex Amphibious Ready Group (ARG) and 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU). The Essex ARG/13th MEU is a lethal, flexible, and persistent Navy-Marine Corps team deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations in support of naval operations to ensure maritime stability and security in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Matthew Freeman)






180910-N-NB142-0415 GULF OF ADEN (Sept. 10, 2018) A CH-53E Super Stallion helicopter, attached to the "Sea Elks" of Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 166 (Reinforced), launches from the flight deck of the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2) while participating in Theater Amphibious Campaign Rehearsal (TACR) 18. Led by Naval Amphibious Force, Task Force 51/5th Marine Expeditionary Brigade, TACR integrates U.S. Navy and Marine Corps assets to practice and rehearse a range of critical combat-related capabilities available to U.S. Central Command, both afloat and ashore, to promote stability and security in the region. U.S. 5th Fleet and coalition assets are participating in numerous simultaneous exercises as part of the greater Theater Counter Mine and Maritime Security Exercise to ensure maritime stability and security in the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Chandler Harrell/Released)











180916-N-TB177-1275 and 180916-N-TB177-1309 ARABIAN GULF (Sept. 16, 2018) A MK-60 Griffin surface-to-surface missile is launched from coastal patrol ship USS Thunderbolt (PC 12). Ships attached to U.S. 5th Fleet's Task Force 55 are conducting missile and naval gun exercises against high speed maneuvering targets to advance their ability to defend minesweepers and other coastal patrol ships. U.S. 5th Fleet and coalition assets are participating in numerous exercises as part of the greater Theater Counter Mine and Maritime Security Exercise to ensure maritime stability and security in the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kevin J. Steinberg/Released)





180916-N-TB177-1039 ARABIAN GULF (Sept. 16, 2018) The coastal patrol ship USS Thunderbolt (PC 12) sails in open water prior to a MK-60 Griffin surface-to-surface, guided missile system shoot. Ships attached to U.S. 5th Fleet's Task Force 55 are conducting Griffin surface-to-surface missile and naval gun exercises against high speed maneuvering targets to advance their ability to defend minesweepers and other coastal patrol ships. U.S. 5th Fleet and coalition assets are participating in numerous exercises as part of the greater Theater Counter Mine and Maritime Security Exercise to ensure maritime stability and security in the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kevin J. Steinberg/Released)





180911-N-RM440-2090 ARABIAN GULF (Sept. 11, 2018) Engineman 1st Class Marcus Boley mans a .50-caliber machine gun aboard a Mark VI patrol boat assigned to Task Force 56 during Mine Countermeasures Exercise (MCMEX) 18-3. MCMEX is the premier quarterly mine countermeasures exercise in the Middle East, and is conducted with the United Kingdom's Royal Navy to increase interoperability and demonstrate the shared commitment to ensuring unfettered maritime operations. U.S. 5th Fleet and coalition assets are participating in numerous simultaneous exercises as part of the greater Theater Counter Mine and Maritime Security Exercise to ensure maritime stability and security in the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Samantha P. Montenegro/Released)





180914-N-MU198-068 APRA HARBOR, Guam (Sept. 14, 2018) Guam shipyard workers move a Mark VI patrol boat, assigned to Coastal Riverine Group (CRG) 1, Detachment Guam, into Apra Harbor following the wake of Typhoon Mangkhut, Sept. 14, 2018. CRG 1 Det. Guam conducts maritime security operations across the full spectrum of naval, joint and combined operations providing additional capabilities of port security, embarked security, and theater security cooperation (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Danny Ray Nuñez Jr./Released)





180910-N-RM440-1007 ARABIAN GULF (Sept. 10, 2018) U.S. Navy and coalition partners transit the Arabian Gulf during Mine Countermeasures Exercise (MCMEX) 18-3. MCMEX is the premier quarterly mine countermeasures exercise in the Middle East, and is conducted with the United Kingdom's Royal Navy to increase interoperability and demonstrate the shared commitment to ensuring unfettered maritime operations. U.S. 5th Fleet and coalition assets are participating in numerous simultaneous exercises as part of the greater Theater Counter Mine and Maritime Security Exercise to ensure maritime stability and security in the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Samantha P. Montenegro/Released)





180916-N-PH222-1145 GULF OF ADEN (Sept. 16, 2018) Landing craft air cushion 82, assigned to Assault Craft Unit 5, transits behind the San Antonio-class amphibious transport dock ship USS Anchorage (LPD 23) while participating in Theatre Amphibious Combat Rehearsal (TACR) 18. Led by Naval Amphibious Force, Task Force 51/5th Marine Expeditionary Brigade. TACR integrates U.S. Navy and Marine Corps assets to practice and rehearse a range of critical combat-related capabilities available to U.S. Central Command, both afloat and ashore, to promote stability and security in the region. U.S. 5th Fleet and coalition assets are conducting numerous simultaneous exercises as part of the greater Theater Counter Mine and Maritime Security Exercise to ensure maritime stability and security in the U.S. Central Command area of responsibility, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Ryan M. Breeden/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

181104-N-UY653-130 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (Nov. 4, 2018) A Sailor rappels from a U.S. Air Force MV-22 Osprey onto the flight deck of the Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Carney (DDG 64), Nov. 4, 2018. Carney, forward-deployed to Rota, Spain, is on its fifth patrol in the U.S. 6th Fleet area of operations in support of regional allies and partners as well as U.S. national security interests in Europe and Africa. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Ryan U. Kledzik/Released





181103-N-TB148-0655 KOJE-DO, Republic of Korea (Nov. 3, 2018) Operations Specialist 2nd Class Tyler Whitney, assigned to Commander, U.S. Naval Forces Korea, participates in a community relations event with residents of the Aikwangwon Home and School for the Mentally and Physically Disabled in Koje-do. The U.S. Navy and Aikwangwon community outreach program spans more than 60 years and began when U.S. Navy doctors and nurses assigned to the U.S. Navy base in Chinhae volunteered at the home during the Korean War. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class William Carlisle/Released)





181102-N-OM854-0338 PACIFIC OCEAN (Nov. 2, 2018) An EA-18G Growler, attached to Electronic Attack Squadron (VAQ) 133, lands aboard the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74), Nov. 2, 2018. John C. Stennis is underway conducting routine operations in the U.S. 7th Fleet area of operations. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Grant G. Grady/Released)





181028-M-BP749-0153 ARLINGTON, Va. (Oct. 28, 2018) Participants from around the world take part in the 43rd annual running of the Marine Corps Marathon, traveling on a monumental course through Washington, D.C. and finishing at the Marine Corps War Memorial in Arlington, Va., Oct. 28, 2018. Also known as "The People's Marathon," the 26.2 mile race drew roughly 30,000 participants to promote physical fitness, generate goodwill in the community, and showcase the organizational skills of the Marine Corps. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Cristian L. Ricardo/Released)





181028-M-YQ395-0232 WASHINGTON (Oct. 28, 2018) A U.S. Marine Corps MV-22 Osprey flies over Washington, D.C., Oct. 28, 2018. The flight provided aerial support for the 43rd Marine Corps Marathon. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Quinn Hurt/Released)





181104-N-NB142-1003 ARABIAN GULF (Nov. 4, 2018) Aviation Machinist's Mate 2nd Class Eduardo Alvarez, assigned to the "Blackjacks" of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 21, conducts maintenance on the tail rotor of an MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter on the flight deck of the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2) during a scheduled deployment of the Essex Amphibious Ready Group (ARG) and 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU). The Essex ARG/13th MEU is a flexible, and persistent Navy-Marine Corps team deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operation in support of naval operations to ensure maritime stability and security in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Chandler Harrell/Released)





181029-N-KW492-0213 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Oct. 29, 2018) Aviation Boatswain's Mate (Handling) 2nd Class Reymond Rallos signals to the pilot of an AV-8B Harrier on the flight deck of the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3) during the Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 4 composite training unit exercise (COMPTUEX). COMPTUEX is the final pre-deployment exercise that certifies the combined Kearsarge Amphibious Ready Group's and 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit's abilities to conduct military operations at sea and project power ashore through joint planning and execution of challenging and realistic training scenarios. CSG 4 mentors, trains and assesses East Coast units preparing for future deployments. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ryre Arciaga/Released)














180925-N-ZZ999-005 & 180925-N-ZZ999-006 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Sept. 25, 2018) An F-35B Lightning II fighter jet successfully takes off from the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth (R08) for the first time this week, laying the foundation for the next 50 years of fixed wing aviation in support of the United Kingdom's carrier strike capability. (U.S. Navy photo courtesy of the Royal Navy by LPhot Kyle Heller/Released)





180925-N-ZB537-002 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Sept. 25, 2018) Two F-35B Lightning II fighter jets fly over the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth (R08) for the first time this week, laying the foundation for the next 50 years of fixed wing aviation in support of the United Kingdom's carrier strike capability. (U.S. Navy photo courtesy of Lockheed Martin/Released)






180925-N-ZZ999-011 NORTH ATLANTIC (Sept. 25, 2018) An F-35B Lightning II fighter jet lands aboard the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth (R08). The F-35B Lightning IIs aboard Elizabeth lay the foundation for the next 50 years of fixed wing aviation in support of the United Kingdom's carrier strike capability. (U.S. Navy photo courtesy of the Royal Navy by LPhot Kyle Heller/Released)





180925-N-ZZ999-004 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Sept. 25, 2018) Royal Navy Cmdr. Nathan Gray sits in a F-35B Lightning II fighter jet following the first deck landing aboard the Royal navy aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth (R08). (U.S. Navy photo courtesy of the Royal Navy by PO Arron Hoare/Released)






180925-N-ZZ999-007 NORTH ATLANTIC (Sept. 25, 2018) Royal Navy Cmdr. Nathan Gray, test pilot with the F-35 Integrated Test Force at Naval Air Station Patuxent River, Md., gives the thumbs up after making the first ever F-35B Lightning II fighter jet vertical landing aboard the Royal Navy aircraft carrier HMS Queen Elizabeth (R08). The F-35B Lightning IIs aboard Elizabeth lay the foundation for the next 50 years of fixed wing aviation in support of the United Kingdom's carrier strike capability. (U.S. Navy photo courtesy of the Royal Navy by LPhot Kyle Heller/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

181215-N-FK318-0143 ARABIAN SEA (Dec. 15, 2019) Seaman Pedro Sanchez, from Sacramento, California, attaches the ensign onto a rigid-hull inflatable boat aboard the guided-missile destroyer USS Stockdale (DDG 106) in the Arabian Sea during anti-submarine warfare exercise SHAREM 195, Dec. 15, 2018. Stockdale is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations in support of naval operations to ensure maritime stability and security in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Abigayle Lutz/Released)





181214-N-AN781-1701 ARABIAN SEA (Dec. 14, 2018) An F-35B Lightning II, attached to the "Avengers" of Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 211, launches from the flight deck of the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2) during a deployment of the Essex Amphibious Ready Group (ARG) and 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit. The John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, Essex ARG, and 13th MEU are conducting integrated operations in the Arabian Sea to ensure stability in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class William Phillips/Released)






181218-N-GC639-1121 ARABIAN SEA (Dec. 18, 2018) The French navy air defense destroyer FS Cassard (D 614), the guided-missile destroyer USS Stockdale (DDG 106), the fast attack submarine USS Louisville (SSN 724), middle front, the dry cargo and ammunition ship USNS Richard E. Byrd (T-AKE 4), middle back, the guided-missile destroyer USS Spruance (DDG 111), and the Royal Australian navy frigate HMAS Ballarat (FFH 155) are underway in formation during the anti-submarine warfare exercise SHAREM 195 in the Arabian Sea, Dec. 18, 2018. Stockdale and Spruance are deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations in support of naval operations to ensure maritime stability and security in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 1st Class Ryan D. McLearnon)






181214-N-DA693-0114 ARABIAN SEA (Dec. 14, 2018) An MV-22 Osprey, assigned to Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron (VMM) 166 (Reinforced) from the amphibious assault ship USS Essex (LHD 2), lands aboard the aircraft carrier USS John C. Stennis (CVN 74) as the guided-missile destroyer USS Decatur (DDG 73) sails alongside in the Arabian Sea, Dec. 14, 2018. The John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, Essex Amphibious Ready Group, and 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit are conducting integrated operations in the Arabian Sea to ensure stability and security in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Jake Greenberg/Released)





181214-N-YW238-1163 ARABIAN SEA (Dec. 14, 2018) Two F-35B Lightnings II, assigned to Marine Fighter Attack Squadron (VMFA) 211, right, an F/A-18E Super Hornet, assigned to Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 151, and an F/A-18F Super Hornet, assigned to VFA 41, fly in formation. The John C. Stennis Carrier Strike Group, Essex Amphibious Ready Group, and 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit are conducting integrated operations in the Arabian Sea to ensure stability and security in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Connor D. Loessin/Released)


----------



## Solomon2

190213-N-OY339-1425 EL CENTRO, Calif. (Feb. 13, 2019) The U.S. Navy Flight Demonstration Squadron, the Blue Angels, Diamond pilots perform the vertical break maneuver over the Imperial Valley during a training flight. The Blue Angels are conducting winter training at Naval Air Facility El Centro, California, in preparation for the 2019 show season. The team is scheduled to conduct 61 flight demonstrations at 32 locations across the country to showcase the pride and professionalism of the U.S. Navy and Marine Corps to the American public in 2019. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Christopher Gordon/Released)





190130-N-PW716-1312 ATLANTIC OCEAN (Jan. 30, 2019) The Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72) transits the Atlantic Ocean during a strait transit exercise. Abraham Lincoln is underway conducting a composite training unit exercise with Carrier Strike Group (CSG) 12. The components of CSG 12 embody a "team-of-teams" concept, combining advanced surface, air and systems assets to create and sustain operational capability. This enables them to prepare for and conduct global operations, have effective and lasting command and control, and demonstrate dedication and commitment to becoming the strongest warfighting force for the Navy and the nation. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Clint Davis/Released)






190213-M-WW557-1076 HAT YAO, Thailand (Feb. 13, 2019) U.S. Navy Petty Officer 2nd Class John Williams and a Republic of Korea Navy underwater construction team Sailor work together to tape charging wires during surface demolition training as part of Cobra Gold 19 at Hat Yao Demolition Range, Kingdom of Thailand. Cobra Gold demonstrates the commitment of the Kingdom of Thailand and the United States to our long- standing alliance, promotes regional partnerships and advances security cooperation in the Indo-Pacific region. Williams, a native of Fernandina Beach, Florida, is a builder with Underwater Construction Team 2. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Kenny Nunez/Released)





190214-N-YH603-2269 U.S. 5TH FLEET AREA OF OPERATIONS (Feb. 14, 2019) Marines remove a rotor head on an MV-22 Osprey to change a gear box seal on the flight deck aboard the Wasp-class amphibious assault ship USS Kearsarge (LHD 3). Kearsarge is the flagship for the Kearsarge Amphibious Ready Group and, with the embarked 22nd Marine Expeditionary Unit, is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations in support of naval operations to ensure maritime stability and security in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Casey Moore/Released)





190209-N-FO977-1001 ANNISTON, Ala. (Feb. 9, 2019) Navy Junior Reserve Officers Training Corps (NJROTC) cadets fire air rifles in the prone position during the Sporter Division portion of the NJROTC Air Rifle Championship in Anniston, Ala., Feb. 8-9. Nearly 200 NJROTC cadets from high schools across the United States participated in the competition. (U.S. Navy photo by Michael F. Miller/Released)





190214-N-GC129-0022 SASEBO, Japan (Feb. 14, 2019) Landing Craft, Utility 1634, from Naval Beach Unit (NBU) 7, conducts a stern gate marriage with the amphibious dock landing ship USS Germantown (LSD 42) during a training evolution. A stern gate marriage allows equipment to move on or off the ship without having to bring the LCU all the way into the well deck. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Kirsten King/Released)





190214-M-HF454-010 CHON BURI, Thailand (Feb. 14, 2019) U.S. Navy divers with Mobile Diving Salvage Unit 1 move a Zodiac Boat onto the beach during a coral rehabilitation dive as part of Cobra Gold 19, at Hat Yao Beach, Chon Buri, Kingdom of Thailand. Cobra Gold, in its 38th iteration, is designed to advance regional security and ensure effective responses to regional crises by bringing together a robust multinational force to address shared goals and security commitments in the Indo-Pacific. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Timothy Valero/Released)





190213-N-GA424-0136 FORT WORTH, Texas (Feb. 13, 2019) Military Working Dog Xxarco, a member of Naval Air Station Fort Worth Joint Reserve Base's military working dog unit, waits to inspect cars selected for random vehicle searches during exercise Citadel Shield-Solid Curtain 2019 (CS-SC19) at Naval Air Station Fort Worth Joint Reserve Base, Texas. The anti-terrorism and force protection exercise is conducted by Navy installations within the continental United States to ensure that the Navy is ready to respond to changing and dynamic threats at all times. (U.S. Navy photo by Jacquelyn D. Childs/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

Opposing Minimum Radius Turn maneuver




Diamond 360 maneuver




minimum-radius turn maneuver





Echelon Parade maneuver 




Low Break Cross maneuver




Sneak Pass maneuver

190629-N-UK306-1022, -1009, -1069, -1111, -1172, -1143 DAVENPORT, Iowa (June 29, 2019) Solo pilots assigned to the U.S. Navy flight demonstration squadron, the Blue Angels, perform...during a demonstration at the Quad City Air Show at the Davenport Municipal Airport in Davenport, Iowa. The team is scheduled to conduct 61 flight demonstrations at 32 locations across the country to showcase the pride and professionalism of the U.S. Navy and Marine Corps to the American and Canadian public in 2019. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 2nd Class Timothy Schumaker/Released

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Solomon2

190704-N-PW030-1058 ARABIAN SEA (July 4, 2019) Two F/A-18 Super Hornets assigned to Carrier Air Wing 7 (CVW 7) drop 1,000-pound general-purpose bombs during an Independence Day air power demonstration near the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72). Abraham Lincoln Carrier Strike Group is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations in support of naval operations to ensure maritime stability and security in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. With Abraham Lincoln as the flagship, deployed strike group assets include staffs, ships and aircraft of Carrier Strike Group 12 (CSG 12), Destroyer Squadron 2 (DESRON 2), USS Leyte Gulf (CG 55) and CVW 7. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Tristan Kyle Labuguen/Released)





190706-N-HV841-003 ARABIAN GULF (July 6, 2019) A formation of Avenger-class mine countermeasure ships USS Devastator (MCM 6), USS Gladiator (MCM 11), USS Sentry (MCM 3), USS Dextrous (MCM 13), the Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87) and an MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopter assigned to the Blackhawks of Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron (HSM) 15 maneuver in the Arabian Gulf, July 6, 2019. (U.S. Navy photo by Antonio Gemma More/Released)





190706-N-HV841-001 ARABIAN GULF (July 6, 2019) A formation of Avenger-class mine countermeasure ships USS Devastator (MCM 6), USS Gladiator (MCM 11), USS Sentry (MCM 3), USS Dextrous (MCM 13), the Arleigh Burke-class guided missile destroyer USS Mason (DDG 87) and an MH-53E Sea Dragon helicopter assigned to the Blackhawks of Helicopter Mine Countermeasures Squadron (HSM) 15 maneuver in the Arabian Gulf, July 6, 2019. (U.S. Navy photo by Lt. Antonio Gemma More/Released)





190704-N-PW030-1066 ARABIAN SEA (July 4, 2019) An MH-60S Sea Hawk helicopter assigned to the "Nightdippers" of Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron (HSC) 5 releases flares during an Independence Day air power demonstration above the Nimitz-class aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln (CVN 72). Abraham Lincoln Carrier Strike Group is deployed to the U.S. 5th Fleet area of operations in support of naval operations to ensure maritime stability and security in the Central Region, connecting the Mediterranean and the Pacific through the western Indian Ocean and three strategic choke points. With Abraham Lincoln as the flagship, deployed strike group assets include staffs, ships and aircraft of Carrier Strike Group 12 (CSG 12), Destroyer Squadron 2 (DESRON 2), USS Leyte Gulf (CG 55) and Carrier Air Wing 7 (CVW 7). (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist Seaman Tristan Kyle Labuguen/Released)


----------

